# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών 2013

## xarhs

μια γευση απο τις αναπαραγωγες που εχω ξεκινησει................................  . 
η πρωτη γεννησε 5 αυγα
και η δευτερη 4
εκανα μια ωοσκοπηση σημερα και ολα δειχνουν να καλα...!!!!!!
σημερα ειναι η τριτη μερα επωασης............

----------


## jk21

γλυκες και οι δυο τους ! καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## babis100nx

:Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  πολυ  ωραιο ζευγαρακι η δευτερη φωτο ολα τα λευτα!!!την φωλια με το βαμβακι μονη της την εκανε η το ειχες στρωσει εσυ ?

----------


## xarhs

ολομοναχη την εκανε............ μισο σακουλακι βαμβακι χαλασε....!!!!! δεν ειναι μονο απο βαμβακι.......
αμα παρατηρεις προεξεχουν και κατι ξυλαρακια........
κατω απο το βαμβακι........ εχει πολλα ξυλαρακια...
απο τη φυση τα πουλια επιλεγουν σκληρο υποστρωμα εξωτερικα και απαλο εσωτερικα

----------


## Gardelius

*Χάρη, φιλε ειναι τελεια!!!! Καλη συνεχεια με πολλα και γερά πουλάκια!!!!!!!! Να μας ανεβάζεις φωτό!!!!*  ::

----------


## Peri27

ΕΕΕΕΕ μωρεεεε καλούλιααααα!!!  :Happy0159:  μπράβοοοοο!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## dogoulisd

Πολυ όμορφα,να τα χαίρεσαι και να σε γεμίσουν μικρά.

----------


## xarhs

εχω ηδη γεμησει...... δημητρη!!!!!! τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια μου εχουν 8 μικρα.............
σε ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφο ζευγαράκια...άντε με το καλό και τα πουλάκια....περιμένουμε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  !!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με το καλό Χάρη !!!!! *

----------


## chosen

Είναι πονέμορφα τα πουλάκια σου. Φτου φτου σκόρδα, μάτι να μη τα πιάσει!
Καλή συνέχεια Χάρη.

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Χαρη.
Με το καλο!!!

----------


## fysaei

καλά γεννητούρια Χάρη !! :Happy0159:

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη φτου φτου φτου!!!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να σου κανουν πολλα πουλακια

----------


## panaisompatsos

Το έχεις ξαναδοκιμάσει με βαμβάκι για τις φωλιές , ειναι καλύτερο απο την γνωστή μέθοδο με το υλικό που προμηθευόμαστε απο τα πετ σόπ??

----------


## Gardelius

*Παναγιώτη απ οσο ξερω,..μαζι με το υλικο φωλιας!!! ειναι πολλα ειδη στο εμποριο...καποια συσκευασια που πηρα προσφατα εχει μεσα και βαμβάκι!!!
*

----------


## orion

Εύχομαι να σου πάνε καλά... 
το βαμβάκι μόνο του για υλικό φωλιάς δεν είναι πολύ καλό σα λύση. α) λερώνεται εύκολα και κρατά την υγρασία από κουτσουλιές αφού είναι πολύ απορροφητικό, β) μπορεί να κολλήσει επάνω στους νεοσσούς και καμια φορά να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα ( μπορεί και όχι)...

----------


## panaisompatsos

[QUOTE=Gardelius;535542]*Παναγιώτη απ οσο ξερω,..μαζι με το υλικο φωλιας!!! ειναι πολλα ειδη στο εμποριο...καποια συσκευασια που πηρα προσφατα εχει μεσα και βαμβάκι!!!
*[/QUOTE

Εντάξει, λίγο βάζω και εγω στα δικά μου κατα το τελείωμα, σε αυτη όμως την περίπτωση είναι εξ ολοκλήρου κατασκευαμένη η φωλιά με βαμβάκι και είχα απορία επηδεί δέν το είχα ξαναδει.

----------


## xarhs

ΕΓΩ παιδιά βαμβάκι χρησιμοποιώ ΕΔΩ και χρονια και ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ δεν ΕΙΧΑ........... Καμία φορά ΑΜΑ λερωνοταν η φωλιά..... ΚολλάΓε στα πόδια των νέοσσων ........... ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ σπάνια. ΜΠΟΡΩ να ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ η καλύτερη λύση γιατί ΟΤΑΝ λερωνεται την αλλάζω με ΑΛΛΗ..... Που ΦΤΙΑΧΝΩ ο ιδιος

----------


## jk21

το βαμβακι καλα ειναι να δινεται σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,ξυσμενο και οχι πυκνο ,αναμεσα στο υλικο φωλιας που παρεχεται  ή στο τελος γιατι τα πουλια επιμενουν να ζητουν κατι σαν αυτο ,για να βαλουν στον πατο (τελειωμα ) .Το υλικο που ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο πραγματι ,ειναι τα γνωστα νηματα στα χαρτινα κουτακια .Εκεινα παμπολλες φορες εχει αναφερθει οτι τυλιγονται στα ποδια των πουλιων .Η μιμηση της φυσης ειναι ο πιο καλος μπουσουλας .σαν πρωτο στρωμα ,τριχες ,λινατσα ,κοκκοφοινικας κλπ ειναι καλα υλικα και στο τελος θελει κατι αντιστοιχο των << κλεφτων >> που βοηθουν το ταξιδι στον αερα ,του σπορου του ζωχου αλλα και αλλων της οικογενειας asteraceae.Aυτο ειναι που ψαχνουν  τα πουλια επιμονα στο τελος της κατασκευης και συχνα ηρεμουν μονο αν δωσουμε  βαμβακι  .Αυτο ομως δεν εχει τον κινδυνο να μπλεχτει στα ποδια ,οπως το βαμβακι (αν δεν το ξυσουμε )

----------


## xarhs

εγω το βαμβακι δεν το ξυνω.......
το συμπιεζω και το πιανω στην θηκε για την ταιστρα.......
ετσι το πουλι για να βγαλει το μαμβακι ειναι αναγκασμενο να κοβει μικρα κομματακια.......
καθιστοντας αδυνατο να μπλεχτει στα ποδια του.................
αυτο που λες δημητρη εχεις απολυτο δικιο.........
εγω μαζευω διαφορα ξυλακια και τους βαζω για πρωτο υποστρωμα........
*σημερα εκανα ωοσκοπηση........... και η μια εχει 4 γονιμοποιημενα αυγα........
χτυπαγε η καρδουλα τους........ και τα πρωτα αιμοφορα αγγεια αρχισαν να φαινονται
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γενικώς τα καναρίνια αν τους βάλουμε το υλικό στο κουτάκι που έχει και βαμβάκι μέσα, αυτά επιλέγουν πρώτα να παίρνουν την κλωστούλα και στο τέλος τέλος τοποθετούν το βαμβάκι στο κέντρο !! 



Πρώτα η κλωστή 

**


Επιλέγει το βαμβάκι ανάμεσα από της κλωστές

**



Και το τοποθετεί με μεγάλη επιδεξιότητα ακριβώς στο κέντρο !!

*



*Και όλα αυτά μέσα στα βότανα !!!!!!!!!!!* *Αυτό δεν έχει ξαναγίνει ποτέ και πουθενά !!!!!!!!!!*  :winky: 

*

Κοιτάξτε πόσο κοντά της έχω έρθει και αυτή δεν συγκινείται καν........ !!!!!!

*

----------


## pkstar

Χαρη με το καλο να σου σκασουν τα αυγουλακια!!!!Να μου κρατησεις ενα "πουα"
χαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ομορφα αλεξανδρε.................!!!!!!!! ειδικα αυτο με τα βοτανα.........................

εμενα οι καναρες μου για να βγουν εξω απο τη φωλια..... πρεπει να τις ξεριζωσω!!!!!
σε ευχαριστω γιωργο........!!!!!!
εννοειτε...............

----------


## Gardelius

karakonstantakis ......

----------


## jk21

εχω ξανακουσει Αλεξ για φωλια σε γλαστρα βασιλικου !

----------


## xarhs

> *Γενικώς τα καναρίνια αν τους βάλουμε το υλικό στο κουτάκι που έχει και βαμβάκι μέσα, αυτά επιλέγουν πρώτα να παίρνουν την κλωστούλα και στο τέλος τέλος τοποθετούν το βαμβάκι στο κέντρο !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Πρώτα η κλωστή 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> ...


αλεξανδρε να ρωτησω κατι , γιατι η φωλια εχει 3 αυγα?
γεννησε και αλλα και τα εβγαλες επειδη δεν ηταν γονιμοποιημενα? η γεννησε  3

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εκεί ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν το τέταρτο αυγό !!!*

----------


## xarhs

ααααα...... οκ
γιατι τρια αυγα δεν γεννανε συνηθως..........
εδω σε εμενα ειναι ουτοπια να γεννησουν και 4
μου γεννανε 5...................

----------


## xarhs

*λιγες φωτογραφιες ακομα.......................... 7 αυγα ηταν τελικα γονιμοποιημενα
απο τα 9 που γεννησαν....(1 εσπασε)








στις 31 ιανουαριου οι πρωτοι νεοσσοι θα εκκολαυθουν
*

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο Χαρη!!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη....!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Χάρη,....*

----------


## jk21

με το καλο να γινει μανουλα ! γλυκυτατο πουλακι ,υπεροχα υγειεστατα χρωματα !

----------


## xarhs

η μια θα γινει για πρωτη φορα......... αυτη που ειναι στο κοντινο πλανο!!!!!
σας ευχαριστω ....!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο να σκασουν μυτη οι μπομπιρες και να ειναι γεροι πανω απο ολα

----------


## xarhs



----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!!! Χαρη με το καλο!!!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## xarhs

*σημερα περιμενω και τους αλλους 3.........!!!!!
δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε πως νιωθω..........................................  .
η καναρα ακομα δεν βγηκε απο το αυγο παρακαλαει να το ταισει και ο αρσενικος ταιζει ασταματητα την καναρα
*

----------


## serafeim

και δεν χαιρεσαι ωρε?
θα εχεις καλους γονεις...
να σου ζησει σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω σεραφειμ.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!
*ΠΕταω απο τη χαρα μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  ...............................*

----------


## kostasloutraki

ελα χαρηηηηηηηηη .. μπραβο αδελφε... με το καλο... στο κλαριιιι να σου ζησουν ολααααα

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω κωστα............................. :Jumping0011:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι  :Jumping0011:

----------


## xarhs

> Να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι


ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## serafeim

ελα μωρε το μικρακι.....  :Happy: 
αντε αντε να αρχιζουν να βγαινουν ολα μπας και κλεψουμε κανενα χοχοχοχοχο!!!!

----------


## xarhs

βγαινουν , βγαινουν σεραφειμ....................
ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος......... αυριο θα εχω γεμησει....................

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο βρε Χάρη !!!! Με το καλό και στο κλαράκι !!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

ρε κοιτα και λιγο το φορουμ και ασε τα πουλια να γεννηθουν με την ησυχια  τους   :: 


τρελλαμενε καναρινοπαππου να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρονται οι γονεις τους !!!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη............ δεν ενοχλουνται με την παρουσια μου....... τα μπουκωσαν στο φαγητο........... η καναρα σηκωνεται και τα παρακαλαει να φαει..........!!!!!!

----------


## menios

μπραβο χαρη.συγχαρητηρια! να σου πανε ολα καλα και σε αυτη και στις αλλες γεννες

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω πολυ μενιο!!!!!!
και σε σενα να πανε ολα καλα......

----------


## menios

χαρη μου σε ευχαριστω. εχω ηδη 5 πουλακια απο τα mozaik και 1 πουλακι απο το 1 ζευγαρι blackred και στα αλλα περιμενω με το καλο αυγουλακια

----------


## xarhs

αληθεια εχεις και μοζαικ??
να σου πανε ολα καλα ευχομαι............................
ειναι απ τις αγαπημενες μου ρατσες..........(και δεν εχω κανενα)

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## menios

εχω 2ζευγαρια mozaik, 3ζευγαρια blackred,1 ζευγαρι ασπρα, 1 ζευγαρι κοινα, 1 ζευγαρι gloster, και αρσενικο μαλινουα. δυστηχως η θηλυκια απεβιωσε και τωρα θελω να βρω μια θηλυκια

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω ηλια.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μενιο να σου ζησουν και ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλα μικρα...............

----------


## menios

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. απο το στομα σου και στου ΘΕΟΥ το αυτι

----------


## MegaNik1996

Χαρη συγχαρητηρια, να σου ζησουν :Happy0065: !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Silentpanther

Να σου ζήσουν  :Jumping0011:

----------


## koukoulis

Συγκινητικά όμορφα. Ελπίζω να μη χρησιμοποιείς φλας.

----------


## xarhs

> Συγκινητικά όμορφα. Ελπίζω να μη χρησιμοποιείς φλας.


φλας χρησιμοποιησα............

----------


## kostasloutraki

να σου ζησουν... θελουμε και αλλεσ φωτο...

1 φωτο 1000 λεξεισ και 1 000 000 συναισθηματα...

----------


## xarhs

ειναι τρομερη η αισθηση του οτι εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι σου αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματα και σε αφηνουν να τα παρακολουθεις.........
συμφωνω με το ποστ σου κωστα αλλα με τους αριθμους θα διαφωνησω...... δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αριθμος που να το εκφραζει...... τεινει στο απειρο(+00).............

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη χωρις να ειμαι απανθρωπος...
ετσι οπως τα βλεπω θελω να τα πιασω και να τα σφηξω μεχρι να σκασουν κυριολεκτικα!!!!!!!!!!!!! σαν μπαλονακια ειναι με τριχουλες  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ....... και εμενα με πιανει αυτο σεραφειμ........!!!!!!!!!!!
τα ταιζουν με επιμονη και οι δυο γονεις...........
παιδια δεν ξερω πως να σας το πω.......... αλλα ο αρσενικος εχει παλαβωσει.... ολη μερα τρωει και παρακαλαει το μικρο να φαει και αλλο...... χαζομπαμπας που λεμε.......!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

πρωταρια?

----------


## xarhs

κατα καποιο τροπο................ ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενο το θεμα ως το προς ποιο ανηκει σε ποιο.....!!!!!
αμα θες στα εξηγω σε πμ σεραφειμ

----------


## serafeim

εσυ να τα θυμασαι !!  :Happy: 
εκτος και αν θες να μου χαρησεις κανενα δεν εχω προβλημα χαχαχαχαχα  :Happy: 
οχι περα ποα την πλακα να σου ζησουν περιμενουμε φωτορεπορταζ!!!

----------


## xarhs

να γεννηθουν και τα υπολοιπα και θα σας βαλω και αλλες φωτοφραφιες.............!!!!!
τα ανεβασα αυτα που γεννηθηκαν πριν τα δω εγω....... αντε για να μην λες!!!

----------


## serafeim

ααα οκ...
Καληνυχτα και ελπιζω αυριο να ξυπνησεις και να δεις τα ευχαριστα νεα με ολους τους νεοσσους εξωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω(απο το αυγο)!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ........ ετσι οπως το ειπες το εξω για μια στιγμη νομιζα οτι θα τους βρω στο μπαλκονι....!! χαχαχαχαχ.......
καληνυχτα και αυριο θα σας τα μεταδωσω ολα τα νεα μου....

----------


## birdy_num_num

Χάρη συγχαρητήρια, πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω πανο.................. 
*εσκασαν αλλα 2.................. μεχρι στιγμης 4.......!!!!!!
το φωτορεπορταζ θα ακολουθησει αργοτερα...........
*

----------


## Deimitori

Χάρη να σου ζήσουν! Εύχομαι γρήγορα και στο κλαράκι!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## serafeim

βλεπω κοκκινο ματακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιι!!! γιουχουυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

που το ειδες  ρε σεραφειμ????????????
μπραβο........ εχω δυο με κοκκινα ματια

----------


## serafeim

ελα τωρα.... αρχαριος ειπαμε οτι ειμαι οχι οτι δεν ειχαμε κα ιποτε πουλακια με κοκκινα ματακια ασχετα  αν δεν ηταν καναρινακια !!  :Happy:  χαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

απο που βγηκε το κοκκινο ματι ενας θεος ξερει................ εχω χρονια να βγαλω καναρινι με κοκκινα ματια......!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Γουρλιδικο φορουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  υυυυυυμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χιχιχιιχιχι
ΖΗΤΩ ΤΑ ΜΩΒ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

*λοιπον...... θα σας παρουσιασω συνολικα ολα τα γεννημενα καναρινακια..... και τις μαναδες που τα μεγαλωνουν!!!!
βεβαια εχω αλλαξει τους νεοσσους και τους εχω βαλει εγω συμφωνα με την αντοχη του καθε ζευγαριου... αλλα και με την ημερα γεννησης!!!! απολαυστε το.............................


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............
και η αλλη καναρα που ανελαβε το μεγαλο φορτιο............(ειναι και ο αρσενικος πολυ στοργικος και για αυτο εβαλα σε αυτο το ζευγαρι τα πολλα)





 (συνολο: 6 νεοσσοι  και περιμενω και αλλον εναν αυριο)
*

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη να σου ζησουν... πραγματικα ολα πολυ ομορφα σκηνικα... τα μικρα κακασχημα αλλα θα γινουν κλουκλακια ζωγραφιστα!!!!

ΔΕΝ εχουν κοκκινα ματακια τα πουλακια σου σε καμμια των περιπτωσεων!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη σε ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!
οντως ειναι ασχημουλια αλλα θα γινουν κουκλια..........................
τα κοκκινα ματια θα στα δειξω οταν μεγαλωσουν γιατι τωρα ειναι μικρα................ στη φωτογραφια δεν φαινονται..... ο σεραφειμ δεν ξερω πως το παρατηρησε!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τα πουλακια ΔΕΝ εχουν κοκκινα ματια... θα βρω πιο μετα που θα εχω χρονο να σου δειξω πως ειναι τα κοκκινα ματια!!!

----------


## fysaei

καλώς τα δέχτηκες Χάρη ! άντε με το καλό να φτερουγίσουν..

----------


## Gardelius

*με το καλο...στο κλαρι!!!*  :Happy0062:

----------


## mitsman

Στην παρακατω εικονα θα δεις την διαφορα που εχουν τα πουλακια με τα κοκκινα ματια και αυτα με το μαυρα!!!
**

----------


## kostasloutraki

χαρηηη να σου ζησουν... ολα.. πανεμορφαααααααααααααα

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη δεν ξερω αλλα εγω βλεπω 2 μικρα με κατακοκκινα ματυα!!! 
Ισως βλεπω παρεστησεις δεν ξερω παντως οτι και να ειναι εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ και ειναι γλυκητατα και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

βρε πανεμορφα ειναι αλλα κοκκινα ματια απλα δεν υπαρχουν.... απλα! Ειναι απο αυτα τα πραγματα που λεω οτι κοβω το κεφαλι μου!
Σπανια το κανω αλλα εδω το κανω.... ειχα τραβηξει πολλα περυσι με αυτα τα κοκκινα ματια και πλεον ξερω!!!

----------


## serafeim

αφου φενονται !! χαχαχα σοβαρα τα βλεπω ξεκαθαρα κατω απο την πετσουλα του ματιου τους!! δεν το διακρινεις εσυ? η αλλαζει μολις μεγαλωσουν? αλλο αυτο εγω παντως τωρα βλεπω κοκκινα ματακια  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια δεν ειναι κατι που συζηταμε.... τα ματια ειναι μαυρα..... σας εδειξα φωτο με καναρινακι με κοκκινα ματια.... το δερμα στο ματι φαινεται καθαρα ροζ...
εδω στην περιπτωση του Χαρη τα ματακια ειναι μαυρα μαυρα.... πιο μαυρα πεθαινεις!

----------


## xarhs

*αυτη ειναι η πιο κοντινη φωτογραφια που μπορεσα να βγαλω................ δημητρη δεν ειπα κατι για σενα....
αλλα ρωταω για να δουμε αν τελικα ειναι κοκκινο το ματι η μαυρο στα σιγουρα

*

----------


## mitsman

Σε αυτη την φωτο στο ενα πουλακι απο εδω ΝΑΙ... ειναι ξεκαθαρα κοκκινο το ματακι!

----------


## mitsman

Απλα θεωρω οτι κατι το επηρεαζει... εδω ειναι ξεκαθαρα μαυρα και στα δυο μικρα!





τι δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα???

----------


## xarhs

αμα προσεξεις και τις αλλες δημητρη οπως εκανε και ο σεραφειμ θα το δεις................. εγω για αυτο παραξενευτηκα στην αρχη και ελεγα που το ειδε ο σεραφειμ.....
α ρε σεραφειμ με το γερακισιο το ματι................
δημητρη μονο στη μια φωτο αυτη........

φαινεται το ενα απο τα δυο.......... με τρελλανες οταν μου ελεγες οτι δεν ειναι......
μαλλον ειδες αυτη τη φωτο και ελεγες

----------


## mitsman

βρε μηπως ειναι διαφορετικα μωρα???????????????

----------


## xarhs

τη λες ρε δημητρη???????????????? η ιδια ειναι υπο διαφορετικη γωνια........................

----------


## xarhs

στη φωτογραφια που βλεπεις την παλια...... στα αριστερα αχνοφαινεται ενα κεφαλακι...... αυτο που μονο ο σεραφειμ ειδε
το βλεπεις?

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα τα μωρα 





ειναι ιδια με αυτα???? 



θα τρελαθω τελειως

----------


## xarhs

αχχχχχχ.................. βρε δημητρη!!!!!!!
αν διαβασεις το θεμα που τα παρουσιαζω συνολικα γραφω οτι ειναι δυο φωλειες................
καταλαβες????????

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο σε ρωτησα πιο πανω και μου ειπες ειναι τα ιδια απο διαφορετικη γωνια! ζητω συγγνωμη και απο εσενα και απο τον Σεραφειμ λοιπον!!!!

----------


## xarhs

για ποιο πραγμα ζητας συγνωμη ρε δημητρη....................?????????
συζητηση κανουμε και βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον......
απλα δεν φαινονταν στη φωτογραφια........... και για αυτο δεν το εβλεπες........!!!!

----------


## serafeim

εγω βλεπω δυο μωρα στην φωτογραφια Χαρη με κοκκινα ματακια!!!
δεν ξερω τι να πω βλεπω οφθαλμαπατες χαχαχα
Δημητρη δεν υπαρχει λογος για συγγνωμες μπερδευτηκες και δεν πειραζει!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Βλεπεις 2 μωρα με κοκκινα ματια???? βαλε σε παρακαλω την φωτογραφια με τα 2 μωρα με κοκκινα ματια να την δω και εγω.... εγω καταφερα και ειδα μονο ενα!!!

στην παρακατω φωτογραφια τι βλεπεις???

----------


## serafeim

2 μαυροματα καναρινακια!!!

οριστε η φωογραφια με τα 2 κοκκινοματα...


οριστε και πως τα βλεπω εγω.. στο νουμερο δυο δεν το βλεπω καθαρα αλλα το ξεχωριζω ο Χαρης ομως θα μας πει σιγουρα αν ειναι 2 κοκκινοματα!!!

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια εγω το ειπα απο την αρχη..................... ειναι 2 αλλα δεν μπορω να αναστατωσω το ζευγαρι για να βγαλω και το αλλο φωτο....!!!!!!!!
σεραφειμ εχεις ενα ματι............

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη εγω σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα.... εχασα την μπαλα.... παιξτε μονοι σας.... χαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη για να μην μπερδευεσαι στα ξεκαθαριζω εγω χωρις φωτογραφιες............ εβγαλα τυχαια δυο πουλακια απο τα 6 με κοκκινα ματια........... στην μια φωτογραφια αυτη που κυκλωσε ο σεραφειμ.... ειναι και τα δυο!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Νομιζω πως ολα ειναι περιττα και μετραει το οτι εχεις πανεμορφα πουλακιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

αυτο μετραει σεραφειμ.....!!!!!!
και μολις μεγαλωσουν θα τα δειτε ολοι τα κοκκινα ματια....................

----------


## koukoulis

Χάρη, προσπάθησε να αποφεύγεις το φλας, γιατί τα μάτια τους, τώρα που είναι τόσο μωρά είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα.

----------


## joncr

Nα σου ζησουν Χαρη.

----------


## xarhs

> Χάρη, προσπάθησε να αποφεύγεις το φλας, γιατί τα μάτια τους, τώρα που είναι τόσο μωρά είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα.


το ξερω γιαννη........ δεν τα βγαζω αλλες φωτογραφιες τωρα....!!!!
θα βγαλω και το φλας................ και αυτο το παλιο κινητο απενεργοποιεις το φλας και αυτο εκει αναβει

----------


## serafeim

κανα νεο μωρακι εχουμε?

----------


## xarhs

σε 1-2 ωρες σεραφειμ μαλλον θα εχω...... και το τελευταιο.. ελπιζω να μην εχει κοκκινα ματια... και εχουμε παλι τα προηγουμενα....!
χαχαχαχα.... ::

----------


## serafeim

Να εχει, να εχει!!!
Δεν εγινε τιποτα στα προηγουμενα ειχαμε μια ωραια πολιτισμενη συζητηση!!  :Happy: 
εξαλου με καποια ατομα εδω μεσα που τα ξερω (οχι προσωπικα) μου αρεσει να ανοιγετε συζητηση  :Happy: 
και συγκεκρυμενα ο Δημητρης με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολλες φορες και μεσω τηλεφωνηματων σε ενα νεοσσο που δεν τα καταφερε αλλα δεν εφτεγε κανεις παρα ο εκτροφεας και εγω που τον αγορασα (το εγωστικο μυαλο μου)!!!!!οφ τοπικ σορρυ!!!!

----------


## xarhs

πλακα εκανα σεραφειμ................
αντε να δουμε τι χρωμα θα βγει και ο τελευταιος νεοσσος....................

----------


## xarhs

*μολις εσκασε και ο τελευταιος νεοσσος................ 7 πουλακια συνολικα.................
συνολικα τα 4 ζευγαρια(πρωτη γεννα) που εβαλα για αναπαραγωγη φετος εβγαλαν 
15 νεοσσους
*

----------


## jimgo

τι ειπες τωρα ? 15 ? μπραβο να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## serafeim

κινητο ποζες και εφυγες!!!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## DimitrisPas13

πολύ όμορφα...να σου ζήσουν...!!!

----------


## serafeim

να σου ζησου Χαρη...
Δημητρη ναι εχουν κοκκινα ματυα δες τα κουτσουνια!!!

----------


## jimgo

> να σου ζησου Χαρη...
> Δημητρη ναι εχουν κοκκινα ματυα δες τα κουτσουνια!!!


φανταζομαι οτι σε εμενα το ελεγες ετσι ? 
οταν λες κοκκινα ματια ? ακομα δεν εχει σκασει καποιο αυγο .

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα οχι σε εσενα ... στον μωβ ανθρωπο...

----------


## jimgo

> χαχαχα οχι σε εσενα ... στον μωβ ανθρωπο...


οκ και εγω οταν το καταλαβα οτι δεν ηταν για εμενα ηταν πλεον αργα ειχα κανει δημοσιευση ...................

----------


## serafeim

δεν πειραζε ιμην αγχωνεσε!!  :Happy: 
εσυ που λες μπορεις να παρεις ενα φακουδακι εντονο να σηκωσεις μια την καναρα και να κοιταξεις δεν παθενει τιποτα αν την σηκωσεις για μισο λεπτο...βλεπεις τα αυγα και τελος μεσα στην φωλια δεν χρειαζεται να τα παρεις κουτσα στραβα ακτι θα δεις!!!

----------


## jk21

το θεμα του Δημητρη αποκοπηκε σαν νεο  δικο του εδω 

*Πρώτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής - απορίες*

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη.........!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

*δυστυχως απο δικο μου λαθος εχασα ενα μικρουλι.............. εμεινε πισω στην αναπτυξη και δεν το ταιζε η μανα του και το αλλαζα θεση να το ταισει η αλλη που ταιζει καλα και ο αρσενικος......... αφου το ταισαν λεω δεν το αφηνω λιγο ακομα να φαει και αλλο.......... λιγα λεπτα ομως ηταν αρκετα για να το πατησουν τα μεγαλυτερα πουλακια που ηταν μεσα στη φωλια και να χασει τη ζωη του...................... χθες δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω γιατι εγω εφταιγα.....
2 μερες διαφορα ειχαν τα μεγαλυτερα..................
*

----------


## Peri27

> *δυστυχως απο δικο μου λαθος εχασα ενα μικρουλι.............. εμεινε πισω στην αναπτυξη και δεν το ταιζε η μανα του και το αλλαζα θεση να το ταισει η αλλη που ταιζει καλα και ο αρσενικος......... αφου το ταισαν λεω δεν το αφηνω λιγο ακομα να φαει και αλλο.......... λιγα λεπτα ομως ηταν αρκετα για να το πατησουν τα μεγαλυτερα πουλακια που ηταν μεσα στη φωλια και να χασει τη ζωη του...................... χθες δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω γιατι εγω εφταιγα.....
> 2 μερες διαφορα ειχαν τα μεγαλυτερα..................
> *


 :: ..οοο πολύ λυπάμαι!!!..όμως δεν φταις..για καλό πήγες να to κάνεις!!!αν ήξερες ότι θα γίνει έτσι δεν θα το έκανες!!

----------


## xarhs

χιλιες φορες απο αυτο περι παρα απο πεινα......................... μονο αυτο σκευτομαι...............!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν το πατησαν τα αλλα, απλα ηταν ασθενικο και γι'αυτο ψοφησε.

----------


## xarhs

δοξα το θεο απο αρρωστια νεοσσος τοσα χρονια δεν μου ψωφησε ακομα ........

----------


## koukoulis

Κοίτα όλα μπορούν να συμβούν. Αλλά ο Κώστας μάλλον έχει δίκιο. Είναι μάλλον απίθανο με 2 μέρες διαφορά να το πάτησαν και να πέθανε. Πιθανά ήταν αδύναμο, έφαγε και δεν άντεξε να χωνέψει την τροφή του, ίσως γιατί ήταν ατάιστο για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα από ότι πρέπει.

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια δεν εκανα την δημοσιευση για ''αιτια θανατου''.................. το πως παιθανε ο νεοσσος μονο εγω ξερω.......!!!!!!
αμα βλεπατε εικονα θα αλλαζατε γνωμη............. 
το οτι ειχαν διαφορα 2 ημερες δεν παει να πει οτι ειχαν μεγεθος περιπου ιδιο........ ηταν τεσσερα  και 4πλασσια απο αυτον.....!!!
το ενα του πατησε το κεφαλι και το αλλο ειχε κατσει πανω του........... οταν το πηρα μυρωδια ξεψυχουσε....!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως αυτα συμβαινουν οταν δεν αλλαζουμε τα αυγα με πλαστικα..... δεν ειναι κανονας αλλα πολλες φορες γινεται!!!!
Λυπαμαι Χαρη... ελπιζω τα αλλα να βγουνε στο κλαδι!

----------


## xarhs

> Δυστυχως αυτα συμβαινουν οταν δεν αλλαζουμε τα αυγα με πλαστικα..... δεν ειναι κανονας αλλα πολλες φορες γινεται!!!!
> Λυπαμαι Χαρη... ελπιζω τα αλλα να βγουνε στο κλαδι!


τα αλλαξα δημητρη με πλαστικα...............
απλα εκεινη αυτο επειδη ειχε 1 μερα διαφορα(ηταν το 5ο αυγο) δεν το ταιζε οσο τα αλλα........
ετσι και εγω το εβαλα στην αλλη........ να μην μεινει νηστικο το βραδυ
και το ξεχασα και ποδοπατηθηκε(σε 1 ωρα)

----------


## mitsman

Πως γινεται να εχει μια μερα διαφορα αφου τα αλλαξες με πλαστικα?????? συγγνωμη που δεν καταλαβα!

----------


## xarhs

αλλαξα με πλαστικα μεχρι το 3ο αυγο........... και στις δυο...!!!
αλλα η μια γεννησε και 5ο αυγο...... οποτε εγω εβαλα ολα τα πρωτα αυγα στη μια καναρα...... και το 4(και απο τις δυο) και 5ο αυγο τα εβαλα στην αλλη.........
ετσι η μια ειχε 4 πουλια ολα γεννημενα την ιδια ημερα και η αλλη 3 γεννημενα τα δυο τη μια ημερα και ενα την αλλη......
αυτο που γεννηθηκε τελευταιο εμεινε πισω στην αναπτυξη λογω του οτι η μανα ταιζε πιο πολυ τα μεγαλα

----------


## jk21

τα μπερδεματα αυγων απο το ενα στο αλλο ζευγαρι να γινονται μονο αν καποιο εγκαταλειψει εντελως τα δικα του ... περα απο το οτι χανουμε λιγο την μπαλλα ,στο ποιο ειναι παιδι ποιανου , ωστε να αποφευγουμε αν μπορουμε τις αιμομιξιες ,δεν ξερω αν τα πουλια μπορουν να αισθανθουν με καποιο τροπο αυτη την αλλαγη ,ουτε πως μπορουν να αντιδρασουν

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ μπερδεμενη κατασταση..ειχαν εντελως παραλληλες γεννες;..και μια μερα ειχαν κανει απο 4 αυγα η καθε μια.στην μια εβαλες τα πρωτα 3 δικα της και τα πρωτα 3 της αλλης, 6.στην αλλη εβαλες τα 2 τεταρτα αυγα, και την επομενη εκανε και 5ο, οποτε ειχε 3.ποιος ο λογος να γινει αυτο το μπαχαλο  στα αυγα, 6 στη μια, 2 στην αλλη;..σε αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης, αλλες καναρες κανουν 3, αλλες 4, 5, 6 συνολο.στην 4η μερα ας πουμε αλλαζεις τα πλαστικα με τα κανονικα.μετα η καναρα μπορει να κανει και 5ο και 6ο..τα μικρα θα χουν διαφορα απλα δεν θα ναι τεραστια.αλλος μπορει να περιμενει και 5η κ 6η μερα μεχρι να σιγουρευτει οτι η καναρα δεν θα κανει αλλο, να τα βαλει ολα μαζι, ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του...παντως το πουλακι μαλλον δεν εμεινε αταιστο λογω της διαφορας μιας μερας ή και λιγοτερο απο τα αλλα 2-μην τρελαθουμε, ουτε ποδοπατηθηκε απο τα αλλα που χαν επισης την ιδια διαφορα-αν και εκει υπηρχαν ηδη 4 αλλα..

//οπως καταλαβαινω τωρα, επειδη ειπες οτι ειχε διαφορα 2 ημερων με τα 4 που μπηκε..προφανως αλλαξες με πλαστικα μεχρι το 2ο αυγο..την 3η μερα που καναν τα 3α αυγα τα βαλες κ τα 6 στην μια καναρα..

----------


## xarhs

εγω εχω το δικο μου τροπο......... και τα πουλακια ξερω ακριβως απο ποιο ζευγαρι ειναι........
το θεμα μας ειναι οτι εχασα το μικρουλι μου και δεν με ενδιαφερει τιποτα αλλο.......... 
τα αν ηταν αρρωστο μονο εγω το ξερω και κανενας αλλος...........
δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να αφηνα πανω απο 3 πουλακια σε καναρα που δεν ξερω αν ταιζει και σε αρσενικο που τελικα αποδειχθηκε οτι δεν δινει σημασια στα πουλακια........

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη εμεις τα ειπαμε τα λογια μου εινα ιπεριττα !!!
πολυ λυπαμαι ευχομαι να μην σου ξανατυχη κατι τετοιο... και...
ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*ενα δειγμα απο τα μικρουλια μου................*

----------


## BugsBunny

Άντε με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν.

----------


## lamb-angelo

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι.....πολυ ομορφα....καλη συνεχεια.....

----------


## serafeim

τα λογια περιτα και τα ματακια κοκκινα!! :Happy:

----------


## kostasloutraki

πανεμορφα ειναι ολα.. να οσυ ζησουν...http://prntscr.com/s3zkx  μπραβοοοο

----------


## xarhs



----------


## pkstar

Α! ρε Χαρη με τα πουλακια σου.Τετρακολορε ειναι η φωλια!!! ::  :: 
Τι γονιδια ειναι αυτα? 
χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ααα ρε χαρη με τα ματακια κοκκινα  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

Χαρηηηηη ειναι τοσοοοοο ομορφαααααα!!!   :Love0001:  Να σου ζησουν!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xarhs

αυτες ειναι οι ζωγραφιες μου.............................. καθε μερα ολο και πιο ομορφα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πανεμορφααααα!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζησουν και γρηγορα στο κλαδι!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα ζωγραφιες....... στο κλαρι σου ευχομαι.... ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφα!

----------


## serafeim

:Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy: 
αλμπινακι αλμπινακι?  :Happy: 
να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι οπως και διποτε  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

*παδια σας εχω παρουσιασει τα καναρινια που ζευγαρωνω στο βολο............. αλλα τα υπολοιπα ζευγαρια τα εχω στο αγρινιο!!!!!!
εε.. λοιπον θα σας παρουσιασω τις καναρες που εχουν κατασκευασει τη φωλια τους και οι δυο απο αυτες βρισκονται στην δευτερη γεννα για φετος!!!









*

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα πολυ βαμβακι πεφτει  :Happy:  χαχαχα
βιομηχανια ολοκληρη αγορασες για να χτισουν φωλιες ^_^

----------


## xarhs

* 

σημερα η καναρα γεννησε και το 5ο αυγο της............. και της τα εβαλα να τα κλωσσησει!!!!!!
*

----------


## μπαντης

καλη επιτυχια,ολα ειναι πανεμορφα,αναμενουμε φοτο απο τα μικρα.

----------


## xarhs

*σημερα εγινε απολυμανση στην κλουβα πτησης και τα μικρα ειναι πλεον ωρα να πετανε πιο ανετα........... εννοειτε με τον πατερα να τα ταιζει , και τη μανα να τα ακουει απο μακρια.....

εφτιαξα καινουργια κλαδια απο κλιμα τα οποια επληνα με ξυδονερο και τα στεγνωσα...






*

----------


## xarhs

*αυτο ειναι το σχεδιο για το ποσα αυγα μου γεννηθηκαν στην πρωτη και δευτερη γεννα........

1η Γεννα Καναρινιων

1η καναρα--------->4 αυγα----->3 πουλια γεννηθηκαν---->2 εζησαν
2η καναρα--------->5 αυγα----->5 πουλια γεννηθηκαν---->5 εζησαν
**3η καναρα--------->*4 αυγα**----->2 πουλια γεννηθηκαν---->2 εζησαν
4η καναρα--------->5 αυγα----->5 πουλια γεννηθηκαν---->3 εζησαν
**5η καναρα--------**->  (**---)
*εσπασε ενα αυγο


2η Γεννα Καναρινιων

1η καναρα-------->  4 αυγα
2η καναρα-------->  τωρα φτιαχνει φωλια
3η καναρα-------->*6 αυγα
4η καναρα-------->  (την αφησα στο βολο)
5η καναρα-------->  6 αυγα 
*εσπασε ενα αυγο*

----------


## xarhs

παιδια τελικα δεν σταματησαμε στα 6 αυγα.

η καναρα γεννησε και 7ο αυγο......... ευτυχως ειναι και το τελευταιο

εχει γεννησει κανενος τοσα πολλα?

----------


## δημητρα

να ειναι γερα τα μικρα σου και καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι

----------


## Peri27

> παιδια τελικα δεν σταματησαμε στα 6 αυγα.
> 
> η καναρα γεννησε και 7ο αυγο......... ευτυχως ειναι και το τελευταιο
> 
> εχει γεννησει κανενος τοσα πολλα?



πωπωπωπω ρεεε μπραβοοοοο !!! ούτε κουνέλα να ταν ::  !χαχα! αντε με το καλό να σκάσουν τα πιτσούνια!!  :Love0033:

----------


## serafeim

προσωπικα μεχρι 6... σου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα...
αν και νομιζω θα ειναι ασπορα τα περισσοτερα... θα δηξει!!!

----------


## ggamb

Μου έχει τύχει εμένα σε μια πρωτάρα αλλα μόνο ένα μικρο εβγαλε τα άλλα ήταν γόνιμα αλλα δεν βγήκαν. Στην δευτερη γέννα εκανε 5 και τα μεγάλωσε όλα!

----------


## jk21

> παιδια τελικα δεν σταματησαμε στα 6 αυγα.
> 
> η καναρα γεννησε και 7ο αυγο......... ευτυχως ειναι και το τελευταιο
> 
> εχει γεννησει κανενος τοσα πολλα?


δεν ειναι κατι συχνο αλλα εχει συμβει σε αλλους .συνηθως ομως καποια ειναι αβατευτα .ολα γινανε ενα καθε μερα συνεχομενα;

----------


## mitsman

Ενας φιλος μου πριν λιγες μερες ειχε ακριβως το ιδιο... το πρωτο ηταν αβατευτο.. ηταν πιο μεγαλο σε μεγεθος απο τα αλλα!

----------


## xarhs

τα αυγα μεχρι το 6ο γεννηθηκαν κατα σειρα καθημερινα....... κενο μιας ημερας και γεννηθηκε και το 7ο το οποιο γεννησε κατω , ελενξα και ηταν αβατευτο.......!!!
λογικο μου φαινεται γιατι η τελευταια φορα που ζευγαρωσε ηταν μια μερα πριν γεννησει το πρωτο αυγο........  

αυτη η καναρα παντα τα ασπορα τα γενναει στον πατο του κλουβιου.....

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο  να σου ζησουν !!

----------


## xarhs

*ειμαι στην 2η γεννα και τα 3 ζευγαρια μου γεννησαν αλλα 10 πουλακια*...............(ενα σκαει αυριο)
*η καναρα που ειχα αφησει στο βολο μολις σημερα ξεκινησε να φτιαχνει φωλια......

μαλιστα πηρα μια ιδεα απο εσας εδω και αντι για βαμβακι εβαλα μια χαρτοπετσετα σε μια γωνια επειδη ελειπα σημερα μη τυχον και μαδησει το αρσενικο....... γυρησα και ειδα μια φωλια απο χαρτοπετσετα.......*

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα απορω ποιος να το εκανε με τη χαρτοπετσετα;... χαχαχα μπραβο καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εμενα ο παππους μου, μιας και ειχε οικονομικες δυσκολιες, ξηλωνε τα σακια πατατας και τα εδινε στις καναρες για να φτιαξουν φωλιες.. ρωτω λοιπον, το σακι πατατας ειναι ασφαλες?

----------


## xarhs

λογικα αμα δεν το καθαρισει δεν ειναι καλο........ θα εχει σκονες και ποιος ξερει ποσους μικροοργανισμους και μικροβια...!!!

απο την αλλη νομιζω ειναι συνθετικο.......... γιατι ειχα δει απο τη γιαγια μου στο χωριο

και αμα ειναι συνθετικο δεν αναπνεει.......

τα υλικα που φτιαχνουν φωλιες τα πουλια πρεπει να ειναι απο υλικα που αναπνεουν

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εδώ και η δικιά μου μωσαικού τύπου

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανεμορφοοοοο....  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> λογικα αμα δεν το καθαρισει δεν ειναι καλο........ θα εχει σκονες και ποιος ξερει ποσους μικροοργανισμους και μικροβια...!!!
> 
> απο την αλλη νομιζω ειναι συνθετικο.......... γιατι ειχα δει απο τη γιαγια μου στο χωριο
> 
> και αμα ειναι συνθετικο δεν αναπνεει.......
> 
> 
> τα υλικα που φτιαχνουν φωλιες τα πουλια πρεπει να ειναι απο υλικα που αναπνεουν


Εννοειται, επλενε το σακι, πριν το ξηλωσει..!  :winky: 

Πιστευεις ειναι καταλληλο ή οχι για φωλιες καναρινιων?

----------


## xarhs

αμα ειναι απο φυσικο υλικο γιατι οχι......... μου βαλες ιδεες τωρα......!!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω εχω σκοπο φετος να μαζεψω διαφορα υλικα για να φτιαχνουν φωλια τα καναρινια μου....... βρυα ειναι απ τα αγαπημενα υλικα στα καναρινια...... πιστευω φετος καπου θα βρω

----------


## Efthimis98

Α...οσο αναφορα το υλικο....θα μπορουσαν να χησιμοποιηθουν ινες φοινικα απο αυτα τα δεντρα;;;.

Δηλ. να κοψουμε τις ινες απο τον κορμο,να τις πλυνουμε με καυτο νερο και ξυδι,να τα στεγνωσουμε και μετα να τα δωσουμε 
για υλικο φωλιας;;;

----------


## δημητρα

> Εννοειται, επλενε το σακι, πριν το ξηλωσει..! 
> 
> Πιστευεις ειναι καταλληλο ή οχι για φωλιες καναρινιων?


σακκι απο λιναρι, το βραζεις, το πλενεις με ντετολ αμα εχεις αλλιως με απορρυπαντικο, το αφηνεις στον ηλιο, το σιδερωνεις. και εχεις νημα για ολη την περιοδο. ετσι το κανω και εγω τα τελευταια 3 χρονια χωρις σχεδον κανενα προβλημα. κοστος 1 ευρο.
φετος εβαλα και βαμβακι επειδη ζηλεψα απο τον χαρη, μερικες δεν το πολυ ηθελα, προτιμησαν το νημα.

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχ........

εγω μονο βαμβακι χρησιμοποιω αλλα μολις μου δωσατε μια τρομερη πληροφορια....!!!!!!

ωστε απο λιναρι ειναι το τσουβαλι??????

τελεια................. δημητρα-δημητρη ευχαριστω  για την πληροφορια αλλα πιο πολυ εσενα νικο που το ξεκινησες....!!!!

ευθυμη νομιζω οτι ο φοινικας ειναι τοξικος σαν φυτο

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοω τις ινες απο τον κορμο του...
Δεν ειναι σαν αυτες που πουλανε στα πετ σοπ;;;  :winky: 
Καποιος πεπειραμενος να μας πει παρακαλωωω.... !!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

> χαχαχαχαχαχ........
> 
> εγω μονο βαμβακι χρησιμοποιω αλλα μολις μου δωσατε μια τρομερη πληροφορια....!!!!!!
> 
> ωστε απο λιναρι ειναι το τσουβαλι??????
> 
> τελεια................. δημητρα-δημητρη ευχαριστω  για την πληροφορια αλλα πιο πολυ εσενα νικο που το ξεκινησες....!!!!
> 
> ευθυμη νομιζω οτι ο φοινικας ειναι τοξικος σαν φυτο


χαρη, δημητρης,  το βαμβακι δεν ξερω την συμπεριφορα του στις ακαθαρσιες, λογικα θα απορροφα, τεσπα εγω εβαλα σε 2 καναρες. ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα. το τσουβαλι απο λιναρι το ζητησα εγω, δεν ειχε μικρες τριχες ωστε να μπλεκονται στα ποδια των καναρινιων, ειχα παρει απο καφε και ειχα προβλημα.τωρα αυτο για πατατες δεν ξερω το υλικο του.
 υπαρχει σακκι και απο κανναβη την κλωστικη.

----------


## xarhs

το βαμβακι δημητρη απορροφα ναι τις κοτσουλιες........ αυτο το κακο εχει

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οι ινες φοινικα, αλλα και τα φυλλα του ειναι ασφαλεις (καλυτερα να προτιμαμε ξεραμενες ινες-φυλλα)! Τα βραζουμε σε ξυδονερο, τα αφηνουμε να στεγνωσουν, τα ξηλωνουμε, και ειμαστε ετοιμοι!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

+ γι' αυτο και δινουμε λιγο βαμβακι ισα ισα για να στρωσει η θηλυκια το κεντρικο και βαθουλωμενο μερος της φωλιας για να τοποθετησει η θηλυκια τα αυγα εκει... (σε μαλακο μερος δηλ. )

----------


## δημητρα

> το βαμβακι δημητρη απορροφα ναι τις κοτσουλιες........ αυτο το κακο εχει


χαρη κανενα αλλο μειον εχει? πες τα ολα για να ξερουμε μιας και εχεις εμπειρια σε αυτο το υλικο φωλιας, μηπως τα μικρα μπλεκονται?

----------


## serafeim

εμενα η καναρα προτιμα βαμβακι παντως...

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον θα σας πω ολα τα κακα που εχω συναντησει μιας και ειμαι χρονια στο ''επαγγελμα''... χαχαχαχ...

εχω περιστατικα που μπλεκεται στα ποδια απο τις καναρες οταν ειναι χαμηλη η σχαρα και μπερδευεται με τις κουτσουλιες..... αλλα αμα ειναι ψηλη η σχαρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα
καμια φορα μπορει καμια ινα να κολλησει στα ποδια αλλα εγω τα καθαριζω...... (αμα δεν ειναι κομμενα τα νυχια)
οι πιο πολλες καναρες αυτοκαθαριζονται χωρις προβλημα

τη φωλια μερικες φορες επειδη λερωνεται απο τους νεοσσους τις πρωτες μερες και απορροφαει υγρασια συνηθως θελει αλλαγμα.... με μια που φτιαχνω εγω
απο εκει και περα δεν κολλαει στα ποδια απο τα μικρα και ειναι ολα οκ γιατι τα μικρα κουτσουλανε εξω...... και ειναι και ζεστα περισσοτερο απο αλλο υλικο

σπανια μπορει να κολλησει στα ποδια των νεοσσων οταν μερικοι εχουν βγει εκτος φωλιας και κουτσουλανε μεσα και αλλοι καθονται μεσα στη φωλια και ακουμπανε τα ποδια στις κουτσουλιες....

με λιγα λογια κολλαει στα ποδια και δεν βγαινει οταν εχει μπερδευτει με κουτσουλια...... και τοτε πρεπει να επεμβει καποιος γιατι γινεται σαν πετρωμα γυρω απο το νυχι...!!!

η τελευταια περιπτωση ειναι σπανια αλλα επρεπε να την αναφερω......!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ετοιμη και η φωλια μας......... τωρα περιμενουμε αυγουλακια

ετοιμαζεται και τρωει οτι βρει μπροστα της..........

η διατροφη της τωρα ειναι......... αυγο , πολυ μαρουλι , γυρη , μηλο , πιπερια φλωρινης και ολα αυτα τα εχει πετσοκοψει............

----------


## Peri27

Η φωλιά τι ωραία που ναι?!?!... αντε Χαρούλη με το καλό να έρθουν οι νέες ψυχούλες...όσο για τη διατροφή μπράβο για τα τόσα πολλά που της παρέχεις!!! αληθινή βασίλισσα!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

*Χαρη για πες μου σε τι θερμοκρασια τα εχεις και ποσες ωρες φως εχεις?*

----------


## xarhs

τη συγκεκριμενη καναρα την εχω σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια............ 19 βαθμους περιπου

φωτισμο ειχε τον φυσικο με πολυ ηλιο....... αλλα τωρα που ηρθα βολο της εχω αυξησει λιγο το φως το βραδυ

----------


## Gardelius

*Ειναι και τεχνητος φωτισμος σωστα??*

----------


## xarhs

τωρα της αυξησα το φωτισμο ηλια........... ελειπα 21 μερες απο το βολο και αυτες τις μερες ειχε τον φυσικο φωτισμο.....

----------


## Gardelius

*Μονο ..εδω ειναι κατεργα!!! αστα!!!! απο τελος Μαρτιου και μετα...¨ελ πι ζ ω  ¨,...*  :Mad0054:

----------


## xarhs

εγω ηλια παλιοτερα δηλαδη μεχρι περιση τα ζευγαρωνα σε εσωτερικο χωρο μεν αλλα με την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια........ και με λιγο προσθετο φωτισμο απο δεκεμβριο

----------


## xarhs

*Καναρινια στο αγρινιο...........


1η φωλια.






2η φωλια.




3η φωλια.



*

----------


## mitsman

Κοντευουν να κλαρώσουν τα μικρακια!!!!! με το καλο!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο φιλε..με το καλο στο κλαρι.

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΧΑΡΗ !

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλο και στο κλαρι....
Ποσα καναρινακια εβγαλες συνολικα απο ολες τις γεννες ;  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εβγαλα παρα πολλα αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 16 μικρουλια........... ενα ψωφησε σημερα απο την πεινα αλλα τωρα οποια δεν τα ταισουν θα τα ταχτοποιησω εγω

συνολικα μαζε με αυτα που εχασα και εδωσα ειχα  26 μικρουλια

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπω.... παρα πλα.... και ειναι και η δευτερη γεννα ε;;;

----------


## xarhs

ναι ευθυμη η δευτερη......... και μια καναρα ειναι στην πρωτη......!!!!!!

να αναφερω οτι η καναρα η μια καναρα που βλεπετε δεν εβγαλε δικα της πουλακια........ αλλα εγω της εβαλα ενα απο μια αλλη να μην στεναχωριεται

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χάρη από εμένα ένα μεγάλο *μπράβο* πρώτα *για τις καθαρές φωλιές* και μετά για τα όμορφα πουλάκια. 

*βάζε λιγότερο βαμβάκι όταν τα πουλάκια είναι όπως στις τελευταίες Φώτο για να έχουν περισσότερο χώρο.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μπράβο Χάρη, και γρήγορα στο κλαρί. ::

----------


## xarhs

κωστα ελειπα εγω.............. η μανα μου τις αλλαξε τις φωλιες και τις εφτιαξε αυτη , δεν μπορειτε να πειτε ομως καλη η προσπαθει της

σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Deimitori

Να σου ζήσουν Χάρη! Γρήγορα και στο κλαδάκι!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο να σου ζησουν και γρηγορα στο κλαδι !

----------


## xarhs

αφηστε τα κλαδακια παιδια..... ευχηθειτε να πανε σε καλα χερια........!!!!! χαχαχ.......

----------


## serafeim

Πολυ ομορφα ολα τους ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου Χαρη αλλα και στην μανα σου ειναι καλα μαθημενη!!!
Κατι μου λεει οτι το λευκο θα παραμεινει στο σμηνος σου!!!

----------


## alex1974

> αφηστε τα κλαδακια παιδια..... ευχηθειτε να πανε σε καλα χερια........!!!!! χαχαχ.......


Σωστος !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

εμμμμμ.... αφου με ξερεις...!! τα ασπρα ειναι η αδυναμια μου....... θα κρατησω και κανα κιτρινακι απο την πρωτη φωλια

----------


## serafeim

χο χο χο χο χο... ασπσα σαν τα χιονια!! κοιταξε μην τα μπερδεψεις!!!

----------


## mixalisss

μπράβο Χάρη είναι πανέμορφα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> κωστα ελειπα εγω.............. η μανα μου τις αλλαξε τις φωλιες και τις εφτιαξε αυτη , δεν μπορειτε να πειτε ομως καλη η προσπαθει της
> 
> σας ευχαριστω


τοτε να μην ξεχασεις να πεις το μπραβο στην μανα σου και να τις δωσεις μια αγκαλια.

----------


## xarhs

η μια καναρα προχωραει δυναμικα στην δευτερη γεννα για φετος...............

----------


## xarhs



----------


## serafeim

40 γυφτοι μεσα σε μια τρυπα ειναι τα πεντε τα μικρα

----------


## mitsman

τα μικρακια ειναι κουκλακια και πολυ ιδιαιτερα!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## xarhs

σαν το πορτοκαλι στην πρωτη φωτο με το καφε στο κεφαλι πρωτη φορα βγαζω........ με λιγη πιπερια φλωρινης θα το κοκκινησω λιγο ακομα

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφα!!! Έχεις φουλάρει!!!! χαρηηηη!!!!!! ωραιοοοος!!!!*

----------


## xarhs

ηλια τωρα που μπηκαν μπρος οι ''μηχανες'' πως θα τις σταματησω.........?????

θελω μια καναρα να τη σταματησω στην 2η γεννα και ξερω οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω.....

----------


## savvas

Χάρη αν μου επιτρέπεις,το βαμβάκι δεν σκαλώνει στα ποδαράκια των πουλιών και πολύ περισότερο στους νεοσούς όταν μάλιστα δεν μπορούμε να καθαρίσουμε την φωλιά λόγω των μικρών;

----------


## xarhs

οχι εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ουτε οι νεοσσοι.......................... αλλα και να κολλησει εγω θα το ξεκολλησω.... χαχαχαχ!!!!!!

συνηθως δεν κολλαει ευκολα στους νεοσσους.................. στη μανα καμια φορα αμα βιαζεται να φτιαξει τη φωλια αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αν προσεχεις τα πουλια σου.....

----------


## Gardelius

> ηλια τωρα που μπηκαν μπρος οι ''μηχανες'' πως θα τις σταματησω.........?????
> 
> θελω μια καναρα να τη σταματησω στην 2η γεννα και ξερω οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω.....


*Εξαρτάται απο το τι θελεις....εαν εχεις και μπορεις να δωσεις τα μικρα....απλα δε σταματας!!!!*

----------


## lefteris13

> *Εξαρτάται απο το τι θελεις....εαν εχεις και μπορεις να δωσεις τα μικρα....απλα δε σταματας!!!!*


ε καποια στιγμη αναγκαστικα σταματας, ποσες γεννες θα κανεις, 7;θα ψοφησει η θυληκια, αυτα μονα τους μπορει να μη σταματησουν..2 ολοκληρωμενες γεννες ειναι μια χαρα και το πιο συνηθες, αντε 3 ολοκληρωμενες, οχι παραπανω.μετα την τελευταια γεννα, δεν της βαζεις νημα και φωλια, χωριζεις οταν βγουν τα μικρα απο τη φωλια απο τη μια τα μικρα με τον πατερα απο την αλλη αυτη, μεγαλωνουν αλλες 10 μερες τα μικρα ωσπου να τρωνε μονα τους και η οικογενεια διαλυεται, πατερας, μητερα, παιδια πανε σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια.η μανα παροτι θα ναι χωρις φωλια, νημα και αμεση επαφη με τον αντρα που θα ναι διπλα με τα μικρα, μπορει να ξαναγεννησει αυγα στον πατο και ασπορα προφανως τα οποια πετιουνται.ποσοι εκτροφεις απο ενα σημειο και μετα πετανε αυγα, 2 γεννες κανουν και τελος, αυτες ας ξαναγεννησουν, και τι εγινε..οποτε το θεμα ειναι απλο, δεν υπαρχει δυσκολια

----------


## serafeim

μην τους ακους... βαλε σουπερ και αστες να γεννωβολανε... χεχεχεψε

----------


## αντρικος

Γεια σου ρε χαρη μεγαλε φοβερα τα πουλλακια σου καθαρα και δωσε βαμβακι μπρος οι μηχανες παμεεε ωραιος ρε φιλε!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> ε καποια στιγμη αναγκαστικα σταματας, ποσες γεννες θα κανεις, 7;θα ψοφησει η θυληκια, αυτα μονα τους μπορει να μη σταματησουν..2 ολοκληρωμενες γεννες ειναι μια χαρα και το πιο συνηθες, αντε 3 ολοκληρωμενες, οχι παραπανω.μετα την τελευταια γεννα, δεν της βαζεις νημα και φωλια, χωριζεις οταν βγουν τα μικρα απο τη φωλια απο τη μια τα μικρα με τον πατερα απο την αλλη αυτη, μεγαλωνουν αλλες 10 μερες τα μικρα ωσπου να τρωνε μονα τους και η οικογενεια διαλυεται, πατερας, μητερα, παιδια πανε σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια.η μανα παροτι θα ναι χωρις φωλια, νημα και αμεση επαφη με τον αντρα που θα ναι διπλα με τα μικρα, μπορει να ξαναγεννησει αυγα στον πατο και ασπορα προφανως τα οποια πετιουνται.ποσοι εκτροφεις απο ενα σημειο και μετα πετανε αυγα, 2 γεννες κανουν και τελος, αυτες ας ξαναγεννησουν, και τι εγινε..οποτε το θεμα ειναι απλο, δεν υπαρχει δυσκολια


*Τι λες ρε??? ισχύουν ....???*

----------


## lefteris13

> *Τι λες ρε??? ισχύουν ....???*


λες να τα επινοησα;

//περιμενε μετα το κατεβατο μου,και κατεβατο 10πλασιο απο jk τη γνωμη του..

----------


## xarhs

εγω παιδια τα χωριζω παντα χωρις να εχω ασπορα αυγα................. και ολα σε μια κλουβα...!! και αρσενικα και θυληκα και μικρα  στην ιδια κλουβα

τωρα αυτη η καναρα που θελω να κοψω αρχισε απο τωρα να μαζευει νηματα και ηδη μου μαδησε ενα μικρουλι λιγακι......

----------


## jk21

θα (προσπαθησω να ) ειμαι λιτος .Πανω απο 3 γεννες (οσο παιρνει πανω κατω η φυσιολογικη περιοδος απο τελη μαρτη ,τελη ιουνη με ενα μηνα πιο πισω ισως οσο πιο ζεστη ειναι μια εκτροφη )  τα πουλια και κυριως το θηλυκο ,κουραζονται .Αυτο φαινεται στην παρατεταμενη πτεροροια που ακολουθει για αυτα και στην .... διακοπτομενη λογω κοπης του νηματος της ζωης για καποια θηλυκα ,εντος αυτης .Αυτο φαινεται με κοκκιδια που ανεβαινουν (κυριως στα ιθαγενη ) ,με πουλια φορεις μυκοπλασματος ,που γινεται ενεργο λογω εξασθενησης του οργανισμου ,αλλα και αλλων προβληματων που υποβοσκουν και γιγαντωνονται (πχ μυκητες ) .Πουλια που κανουν κανενα εξαμηνο να ξανατραγουδησουν (και μεχρι τοτε εχουν φαει 2-3 μπουκαλια ιβερμεκτινης ... ) ,καναρες με καραφλα κεφαλια ,λαιμους ή σβερκα κλπ 

σε καποια θα συμβει ισως μετα την 4η γεννα ,σε καποια απο τη 2η ... δεν ειναι ολα τα πουλια το ιδιο ,αλλα οπως στη φυση κανουν 2 το πολυ 3 γεννες ,το ιδιο πρεπει να κανουμε και μεις 

δυστυχως δεν ειναι ευκολο πολλες φορες να ξεπυρωσουν σε φυσιολογικη περιοδο για να ειναι πυρωμενα (πχ τελη ιουνη ) αφου στη φυση τα πουλια ακομα γεννανε πολλες φορες ,αλλα εχουν ξεκινησει απριλη την πρωτη γεννα .για αυτο καλα ειναι να μην βιαζομαστε πολυ να ξεκιναμε ... αν η καναρα στο τελος κανει αυγα ασπορα (την εχουμε παρει τον αρσενικο ) καλα ειναι να την αφηνουμε πανω απο βδομαδα να τα κλωσσα ,γιατι μετα θα ακολουθησει και αλλη ασπορη γεννα .πρεπει να εκτονωνει το ενστικτο λιγο διαστημα

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλα που εισαι.....λιτος !!!!!*  :Happy0187:

----------


## jk21

κανε εσυ ρεζουμε σε αυτα που εχω πει (χωρις να χανεται κατι ) μικροτερο και σβηνω τα παραπανω ...

----------


## xarhs

παιδια η μια καναρα μου εχει κανει μεχρι στιγμης δυο γεννες................ και τις δυο φορες μεγαλωσε 5 πουλια αρα συνολο 10

αυτη τωρα *ζευγαρωνει* συνεχεια και ενα νεοσσο μου τον *μαδησε* λιγακι...........

το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτη ειναι τελειως ξεκουραστη ενω ο αρσενικος εχει πεθανει γιατι αυτος ολο την ταιζει....... και εχει αναλαβει ολα τα καθηκοντα

την γεννα δεν την γλιτωνω με τιποτα......... αλλα τι να κανω?????

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θες να προχωρησεις σε γεννα?

----------


## xarhs

στο συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι οχι................

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χάρη βάζεις την καναρα σε άλλο κλουβί και σε άλλο δωμάτιο ποιο σκοτεινό και αφήνεις τον πατέρα με τα μικρά. αν θες να ξεκουράσεις και τον πατέρα βαλε τα μικρά σε άλλο αρσενικό.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μωσαικά 4 ημερών.

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν γιωργο..........!!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εβαλα φωλια σημερα τελικα στην καναρα................. ο αρσενικος δεν ταιζει τα μικρα παρα μονο η μανα αλλα ταιζει συνεχεια τη θυληκια

η καημενη μολις εβαλα φωλια κατευθειαν την εχτισε και ο αρσενικος κουβαλαει νημα να την βοηθησει , η μανα αυτη τη στιγμη ταιζει 5 μικρα και φτιαχνει και φωλια

δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη γιατι ταιζει μονο αυτη τα μικρα και μ τα μαδησε δυο............ εβαλα χωρισμα να τα ταιζει απο τα καγκελα αλλα τα χαζουλια δεν

 πηγαιναν εκει να τα ταισει και ετσι της εβαλα φωλια...

----------


## xarhs

αυτη η καναρα εδω στο βολο βρισκεται στην 2η γεννα με 4/4 γονιμοποιημενα που σκανε μεθαυριο

----------


## jimgo

μπραβο χαρη

----------


## Peri27

αντε με το καλο  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Με το καλο και στα δικα σου Χαρη... ακουσα κι εγω το πρωτο "τσιου" ξερεις εσυ!!!!

----------


## xarhs

*και το παρτυ ξεκινα....................





*

----------


## Peri27

η 1η φωτο ειναι φοβερη!
 υπεροχα τα μικρακια! να σου ζησουν !!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## serafeim

κοκκινοματικα παλι ε?  :Happy:  ηθελα να το πω και στο προηγουμενο ποστ!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παλι δυο κοκκινοματικα σεραφειμ...... καλα ειδες

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, στο κλαρι γρηγορα

----------


## xarhs



----------


## serafeim

κακος τα ταιζεις τοσο πολυ και αφηνεις και αερα μεσα!!! αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι πανεμορφα!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη τα ταιζεις και εσυ αυτα τα μωρα????? να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## xarhs

τα ταιζουμε και οι δυο...... τα ταιζει παρα μα παρα πολυ λιγο......... αφου να φανταστειτε τα ταισα πριν 20 λεπτα και τωρα ειναι αδειος ο προλοβος

αερα δεν εχει μεσα σεραφειμ....... ετσι  φαινεται στη φωτο.........

----------


## serafeim

τι εννοεις ετσι φενεται? καθαρα αερας φενεται!!  :Happy: 
τελος παντων προσπαθησε να ταιζεις λιγοτερο η μανα αγχωνεται οταν τα περνεις να τα ταισεις και θα τα ταιζει ακομα λιγοτερο καθε φορα εως καθολου!!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Χαρη να σου ζησουν !!

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

μια αναδρομη στο παρελθον................... πριν πολλα χρονια

----------


## mitsman

6αδα..... εεε??????? φετος δεν εχω βγαλει!!!!!!! ωραια σκηνικα!

----------


## xarhs

μιτσ για κοιτα καλυτερα..........

----------


## mitsman

7??????????????? δεν το εχω ξαναδει ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## alex1974

7αααααα Αν βλεπω σωστα και μετραω ειναι ΕΦΤΑ !!!!!
Απο μια καναρα μονο ?
Και ειναι ενα θεμα που ηθελα να ρωτησω μεχρι ποσα πουλια ( οσο καλοι και να ειναι οι γονεις ) μπορουν να καταφερουν να μεγαλωσουν ....?
Μπραβο στους γονεις , αξιοι !!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

και ηταν μια καναρα που γενναγε πραγματικα πολλα αυγα.......... και πολυ στοργικη

ο πατερας ηταν μοζαικ και ειχε αναπνευστικα

μεγαλωσε τα παιδακια του και ψωφησε

ακουγοταν σε αποσταση 10 μετρων η αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργεια

----------


## karakonstantakis

*7 αυγά έχω και εγώ από μια κανάρα σήμερα !! Και τακτικά βατέματα στην κανάρα.... !!  *

----------


## mitsman

7 αυγα ειχα και εγω αρκετες φορες...... αλλα παντα ειχα ενα ασπορο!

----------


## xarhs

θα ειχα και φετος 7 αδα αλλα ειχα ενα ασπορο και εγω.............

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε μην ξεχασεις σε παρακαλω να μας ενημερωσεις!!!! για το ποσα ηταν γονιμα!

----------


## xarhs

> *7 αυγά έχω και εγώ από μια κανάρα σήμερα !! Και τακτικά βατέματα στην κανάρα.... !!  *


εσενα αλεξ δεν με παραξενευει καθολου που εκανε 7................

----------


## karakonstantakis

*χαχαχαχαχαχα Ενας είναι ο κάναρος πάντως !! Δεν είναι πολλοί !! Συνέχεια την κουτούπονε μέσα στην φωλιά !!

*Δημήτρη θα σε ενημερώσω !!*

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αλλη μια αναδρομη στο παρελθον.......

η καναρα η πρασινουλα που βλεπετε ειναι η καλυτερη που περασε απο τα χερια μου.............. δυστυχως το τελος της μετα τον 7ο χρονο ζωης της ηταν πολυ ασχημο

το κουναβι ανοιξε την καλυψη που ειχα για προστασια το βραδυ , της εκοψε τα ποδια και της ηπιε το αιμα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λυπαμαι για την καναρα σου Χαρη  :sad:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια τα καναρινακια που ταιζω στο χερι.......... σημερα και χθες τα ταισα μονο μια φορα..... ειπα θα τα ταισει η καναρα γιατι τα ταιζε

σημερα που ελειπα και γυρησα το μεσημερι ενα μου τα αφησε τελειως νηστικο και δεν αντιδραει προσπαθω να το ταισω και ισα που ανοιξε το στομα του

προσπαθω να το σωσω.....

----------


## alex1974

Χαρη ολα καλα θα πανε ευτυχως που το προλαβες ! Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερεις......

----------


## xarhs

το ταισα παλι τωρα και ανοιξε το στομα του.................  αλεξανδρε μακαρι να το σωσω...!!!!!

εχει και κοκκινα ματακια

----------


## Peri27

θα το σωσεις .. ειμαι σιγουρη ... !!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δεν τα καταφερα............ το πουλακι δεν χωνευε την κρεμα που το ταισα και δεν μπορεσε να ζησει

το βρηκα με γεματο το προλοβο το πρωι και σχισμενη την κοιλια απο κατω..........

 :sad:

----------


## xarhs

τελικα ενα ταισμα ανελαβα και τα εκανα μην πω πως............. ειμαι αχρηστος για τιποτα δεν κανω

----------


## Peri27

Καλα τωρα λες μη πω τι... πας καλα παιδακι μου?!?! ποσα πουλακια ,κοτοπουλακια, κουνελακια και γατακια εχεις Χαρη??!?! ποιος τα φροντιζει Χαρη?!?!Ποιος αλλος τα περιποιειται τοσο πολυ οσο εσυ στην οικογενεια σου Χαρη?!?! ....αντε χαζο!!!  ειπαμε συμβαινουν αυτα σε ολους!!! ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΕΣΥ!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

> τελικα ενα ταισμα ανελαβα και τα εκανα μην πω πως............. ειμαι αχρηστος για τιποτα δεν κανω


ΜΗΝ ΛΕΣ.....ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΕΣ για να μην πω τιποτα αλλο ! Οτι εκανες το εκανες για καλο , για να δεις τι κανει η "μανα" και για να τα ταιζει εκεινη....
Τωρα αν τελικα το παραμελησε δεν φταις εσυ , εγω ειμαι λιγο καιρο στην παρεα σας αλλα βλεπω με τι παθος και αγαπη κανεις οτι κανεις
Συνεχισε το "εργο" σου και μην τα βαζεις με τον εαυτο σου
Πραγματικα λυπαμε που το "εχασες" αλλα δεν φταις εσυ !!!!!

----------


## Peri27

> ΜΗΝ ΛΕΣ.....ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΕΣ για να μην πω τιποτα αλλο ! Οτι εκανες το εκανες για καλο , για να δεις τι κανει η "μανα" και για να τα ταιζει εκεινη....
> Τωρα αν τελικα το παραμελησε δεν φταις εσυ , εγω ειμαι λιγο καιρο στην παρεα σας αλλα βλεπω με τι παθος και αγαπη κανεις οτι κανεις
> Συνεχισε το "εργο" σου και μην τα βαζεις με τον εαυτο σου
> Πραγματικα λυπαμε που το "εχασες" αλλα δεν φταις εσυ !!!!!


ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΕ!!!!

----------


## xarhs

και ναι δεν το βαζουμε κατω........................ 

*μου βγηκε λιγο χαλια το προσωπακι της αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι κλεβει ο φακος χαχαχ...

----------


## serafeim

ακριβως οπως λενε τα παιδια και βρες την αιτια!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια τα λογια σας με δυναμωνουν παρα πολυ...........!!!!!!!!

σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


αυτη η καναρινουλα ομως ειναι η δυναμη μου.......!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

Η Χιονατη θα κανει μικρακιαααα χιχιχιχ!!!!  :Big Grin:  τι παραμυθενιο πλασμα ειναι αυτο   :Love0033:

----------


## xarhs

δεν θελω να κανει αλλα............ υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να βγουν ολα ασπορα....!!!!!!!!!



οι προσευχες μου εισακουστηκαν και τα 3 μικρακια τα εχει μπουκωσει στο φαγητο η μανα............................... γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιι

δεν τα ταισα σχεδον καθολου σημερα.....!!!!!!!


οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει , οτι θελει ο θεος

γιατι οποιος θελει τα πολλα χανει και τα λιγα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαρη, μονο οι μητερες ταιζουν? Ο πατερας?

----------


## alex1974

> και ναι δεν το βαζουμε κατω........................ 
> 
> *μου βγηκε λιγο χαλια το προσωπακι της αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι κλεβει ο φακος χαχαχ...


Τωρα εισαι ο....."γνωστος" Χαρης !
Καλως ηρθες παλι........χαχαχαχαχαχα !!!!

----------


## xarhs

στη μια ο πατερας ειναι προβληματικος και οταν εφυγα για αφρινιο πριν 20 μερες τον πηρα εκει..........


η αλλη που γεννησε τωρα τα αυγουλακια της εχει τον καλυτερο αντρουληηη.....

----------


## xarhs

> Τωρα εισαι ο....."γνωστος" Χαρης !
> Καλως ηρθες παλι........χαχαχαχαχαχα !!!!


σε ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε.......!!!!!!!!!!!!

ο γνωστος χαρης δεν χανεται ποτε........... χαχαχ

----------


## xarhs

παιδια για να δειτε οτι ο παλιος χαρης δεν χανεται...............






μετα απο ωοσκοπηση εχει 4/4 γονιμοποιημενα

----------


## panos70

Αντε με το καλο Χαρη να βγουν ολα ,και να μιασουν τη μανα τους στο χρωμα που ειναι πανεμορφη

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη το καναρινακι αυτο που εχεις εχει δαχτυλιδι; Μπραβο και καλη συνεχια!!!

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη μολις μπουνε τα πουλια στην κλουβα πτησης παρε γυαλοχαρτο τρυψε τα κλουβια και μετα παρε σταρι και μπογια αντισκουριακη (σπρευ περνω εγω) και βαψτα καντα σαν καινουρια!! Μου σκουριασαν και εμενα και θα τα κανω και εγω!!!

----------


## xarhs

[QUOTE=johnakos32;569926]Χαρη το καναρινακι αυτο που εχεις εχει δαχτυλιδι; Μπραβο και καλη συνεχια!!![/Q

οχι δεν εχει.................. μονο ενα αρσενικο μου εχει , κανενα αλλο

----------


## johnakos32

Το λεω επειδη η δικια μου θηλυκια που προσπαθω να ζευγαρωσω( καμία ενέργεια ακομα) ειναι ακριβως ιδια εχω και φωτο σε λινκ στο ποστ μου. εν ξερω αν ειναι ρατσας αλλα εχει δαχτυλιδι παντος!

----------


## xarhs

εμενα ειναι δυο χρονων και εχει πατερα μοζαικ κοκκινο αυτη.......... για αυτο ειναι τοσο ομορφη

----------


## johnakos32

Η δικια μου για ενος μου την ειπανε! Θα καταλαβεις τιποτα αν σου πω τι λεει το δαχτυλιδι της; Δικια σου παραγωγης ειναι η την αγορασες;

----------


## xarhs

δικια μου ειναι..... για δαχτυλιδι ξερω λιγα πραγματα

----------


## johnakos32

Εσυ τα χαριζεις τα καναρινακια πανε αλλοι τα πουλανε σε πετ σοπ και μετα παω εγω και αγοραζω την παραγωγη σου  ::  χαχαχα! Με τι αρσενικο την έχεις βάλε φωτογραφία αν θες.

----------


## xarhs

μην γελασεις.............. αλλα αυτον διαλεξε

τα χρωματα δεν ειναι και τοσο ταιριαστα...........


αυτος ειναι............








να και μερικα παιδακια τους να δεις χρωματισμους..........

----------


## johnakos32

Κουκλος ειναι ! και τι ρατσα ειναι ξερεις? ειδικα το πρωτο μικρουλι μου αρεσει πολυ αλλα και μου φενετε περιεργο για τ;α χρωματα του απο που και ωσ που βγηκε ετσι μηπως η καναρα σου μοιχευσε?χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ααχαχα να τα χερεσε! (εμενα που δεν διαλεξε η θηλυκια και μαλλον ουτε του αρσενικου του αρεσει η θηλυκια τα αποτελεσματα τα εμαθες ..... δεν θελει καθολου το ενα το αλλο μα καθολου και η καναρα γενναει ασπορα! καλη συνεχια Χαρη!

----------


## xarhs

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καποια ρατσα αλλα τον ειχα αγρασει πριν 6 χρονια και εδωσα μπολικα λεφτα. Οχι δεν μοιχευσε χαχαχαχαχαχαχααχχα.    Τ
οχ χρωμα το πηρε απο γονιδια που κουβαλανε οι γονεις...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> 



Καταπληκτικα χρωματα Χαρη! Το μαυρουλι στο μετωπο ειναι τελειο..!

----------


## johnakos32

Το συγκεκριμενο εχει και κιτρινο υπολειπομενο;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιαννη, ειμαι ασχετος απο καναρινια, αλλα νομιζω οτι κιτρινο υπολειπομενο εχουν μονο τα καναρινια χρωματος κι οχι τα κοινα!

----------


## johnakos32

Γιατι μονο στα χεωματος αφου ολα ειναι ζωντανα απο βιολογικα θεματα στο συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι κυριαρχο το ασπρο χρωμα και υπολειπομενο το κιτρινο ? δεν ξερω μπορει να λεω και λαθος αν ναι διορθωσται με γιατι και εγω αρχαριος ειμαι!

----------


## xarhs

το συγκεκριμενο παιδια ειναι ασπρο κυριαρχο.............. το ασπρο κυριαρχο εχει στα κινητηρια φτερα λιγο κιτρινο , και εμενα εχει

ειναι ο πατερας φορεας τετοιας αποχρωσης και το περνουν και τα παιδια σε ποσοστο 20% των νεοσσων

----------


## xarhs

*ΠΑΙΔΙΑ η καναρα τα εχει σκασει τα μικρα στο ΦΑΓΗΤΟ............. σαν να βλεπω αλλο πουλι τις τελευταιες δυο μερες*

----------


## johnakos32

Τα μικρακια μεγαλωνουν συνεχια! Με το καλο!!!

----------


## xarhs

*H καναρα γεννησε τα  6  αυγουλακια της*............ 

μου εμπιστευτηκε και ο αγγελος ενα αυγουλακι απο μια καναρα του που δυστυχως για αγνωστους λογους εχασε τη ζωη της.

αρα η καναρα μου κλωσσαει 7 αυγα τωρα.

----------


## mitsman

τα 7 αυγα ειναι προβλημα.... θα δυσκολευεται να τα γυρισει και να τα ζεστανει ολα!!! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## xarhs

τι να κανω ρε δημητρη............... μου γεννησε και 6ο σημερο και με επιασε απροετοιμαστο.

----------


## johnakos32

Ολα με σπορο χαχαχαχαχα σουπερμαν η καναρα με το καλο να βγει και το τελεφτεο της!

----------


## xarhs

> Ολα με σπορο χαχαχαχαχα σουπερμαν η καναρα με το καλο να βγει και το τελεφτεο της!


δεν θα ειναι ολα με σπορο...... δεν ζευγαρωσε καθολου τις τελευταιες μερες.

δεν θελω να ειναι ολα με σπορο.............. η γεννα αυτη ειναι τελευταια για να της φυγει η παλαβομαρα

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αυτη η καναρα τα φερνει γυρα ολα κυριολεκτικα........ το αυγο του αγγελου το εβαλε σε αλλη μερια τωρα

----------


## mitsman

Απλα τι σκεφτηκα ειπα!!!! Μπορει να σωσεις μια ψυχουλα... μπορει ομως να παρεις στο λαιμο σου και πολλες!

----------


## xarhs

η καναρα αυτη δημητρη ειναι the best............. τα εβαλε σε τετοιο σχημα που ολα ειναι απο κατω της.

----------


## serafeim

> Απλα τι σκεφτηκα ειπα!!!! Μπορει να σωσεις μια ψυχουλα... μπορει ομως να παρεις στο λαιμο σου και πολλες!


Συμφωνω απολυτα!!!

----------


## mitsman

για να ξεκαθαρισω κατι..... δεν λεω οτι ΕΓΩ δεν θα εκανα το ιδιο..... μπορει να εκανα και χειροτερα.... αλλα οταν γνωριζω κατι που ειναι σωστο νιωθω οτι εχω την υποχρεωση να στο πω να το ξερεις!

Οπως ειχα κανει και με το ταισμα στο χερι.... σου ειπα 5 πραγματα που ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτα και γνωριζω.... απο εκει και περα ο καθενας κανει οτι νομιζει! δεν κρινω οταν λεω κατι αντιθετο.... απλα το αναφερω για να το γνωριζεις!

----------


## xarhs

εχω δοκιμασει και αλλες φορες με 7....................   εσυ σεραφειμ που συμφωνεις απολυτα ποσα αυγα ειχες ανωτερο σε φωλια?

----------


## serafeim

8.......

----------


## xarhs

σε καναρινια.....?

----------


## serafeim

> για να ξεκαθαρισω κατι..... δεν λεω οτι ΕΓΩ δεν θα εκανα το ιδιο..... μπορει να εκανα και χειροτερα.... αλλα οταν γνωριζω κατι που ειναι σωστο νιωθω οτι εχω την υποχρεωση να στο πω να το ξερεις!
> 
> Οπως ειχα κανει και με το ταισμα στο χερι.... σου ειπα 5 πραγματα που ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτα και γνωριζω.... *απο εκει και περα ο καθενας κανει οτι νομιζει! δεν κρινω οταν λεω κατι αντιθετο.... απλα το αναφερω για να το γνωριζεις!*


......

----------


## serafeim

6....

----------


## xarhs

εγω εχω βγαλει και 7..................


δημητρη σε ευχαριστω που με ενημερωνεις. αλλα η λυση ειναι μονοδρομος. στην 4η μερα θα βγαλω τα ασπορα

----------


## serafeim

> εγω εχω βγαλει και 7..................


Μπραβο... Ευχομαι παντα τοσα και να σκανε ολα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> στην 4η μερα θα βγαλω τα ασπορα


Ασε ενα τουλαχιστον ασπορο για να εχουν καπου να στηριζονται οι μικροτεροι νεοσσοι!

----------


## xarhs

> Ασε ενα τουλαχιστον ασπορο για να εχουν καπου να στηριζονται οι μικροτεροι νεοσσοι!


οι νεοσσοι οταν ειναι πανω απο δυο στηριζονται ο ενας πανω στον αλλον.

αυτο που λες νικο βοηθαει οταν ειναι ενας δυο

----------


## johnakos32

Παιδια επειδη δεν ξερω και πολλα το χρωμα στα αυγα τι ρολο παιζει? καποια ειναι πιο σκουρα απο τα αλλο ειναιι ασπορα δηλαδη?

----------


## xarhs

τα ποιο ανοιχτο υποδουλωνει οτι γεννηθηκε τελευταιο.......... αν εχουν πουλακι μονο με ωοσκοπηση φαινεται

----------


## johnakos32

ποσες μερες τα κλωσαει τωρα?

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ καλα τα λεει ο Χαρης για το χρωμα.... εχω ακουσει μερικους εκτροφεις που λενε οτι τα σκουροχρωμα με πολλες πιτσιλες ειναι σιγουρα ενσπορα... ΜΥΘΟΣ!!!!

Το αυγο στην φωλια για να στηριζονται οι νεοσσοι δημιουργει ενα "κενο" αναμεσα στα πουλακια.... ετσι κανενα πουλακι δεν παταει πανω στο αλλο ωστε να του φαει το φαγακι.... δημιουργειται κατι σαν τραπεζι δηλαδη.... και η μαμα τα σερβιρει ενα ενα!!!! αρα εχει μια λογικη αυτο που λεει ο Νικος συμφωνα με τους παλιους εκτροφεις!

----------


## xarhs

σημερα γεννησε το 6ο αυγο της και γενναγε ενα καθε μερα........

στο 3ο αυγο τα εβαλα τα αλλα δυο..............

ωοσκοπηση θελω να κανω μετα απο 4 μερες

----------


## serafeim

ΚΙ εγω αυτο εκανα αφησα τα 2 αυγα μεσα στην φωλια στα 2 καναρινακια που μεγαλωσαν τωρα!!! Γι αυτον τον λογο!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει δεν ειναι καλυτερα να αφαιρεθει το ασπορο και να μπει ενα ψευτικο για στηριγμα? πχ αν ειναι 3 τα ενσπορα να αφαιρεσει να υπολειπα να μην πιανουν χωρο και ασ βαλει πλαστικο να μην σπασει , διοτι οσο περναει ο καιροσ με τισ ασπορεσ γεννεσ που εχω κανει βλεπω οτι τα αυγα μαλακωνουν ολο και πιο πολυ και απο οσα εχω διαβασει ε δω μεσα αν σπασει ειναι προβλημα σωστα? (ειδα λιγο προοδο εγω με τα καναρινακια μου εχουν αρχισει να φλερταρονται απο τοτε που εβαλα αυγοτροφη by jk  :Happy:  , τυχαιο δεν νομιζω χαχαχαχα )

----------


## xarhs

καλυτερα ψευτικο γιαννη......................

----------


## xarhs



----------


## jk21

εγω παντως εχω την εντυπωση οτι εδω εχουμε 3 αυγα ... τελευταια .τι εννοω; οτι τα 2 μεσαια πιο γαλαζωπα και μαλλον το τελευταιο κατω κατω ,εχουν το χρωμα του αυγου που βγαινει τελευταια μερα ... αν μαλιστα αυτο αριστερα ειναι του Αγγελου .... Χαρη αν αλλαζεις τα αυγα με ψευτικα ,επεστρεψες αυγα ,οχι μονο απο μια καναρα

----------


## xarhs

του αγγελου ειναι το πανω δεξια το στρογγυλουλι...........

τα αλλα τα γεννησε η καναρα ενα ενα καθε μερα............ τα 3 τελευταια οντως εχουν ανοιχτο χρωμα αλλα το σημερινο πολυ πιο ανοιχτο

της πηρα το πρωτο αυγο εβαλα πλαστικο , τη δευτερη μερα απλα πηρα το αυγο χωρις να προσθεσω δευτερο πλαστικο , και την τριτη μερα τα προσθεσα

----------


## xarhs

τελικα παιδια μου βαλατε ιδεες χθες και εβγαλα το 7ο αυγο που γεννησε που ημουν σιγουρος οτι ειναι ασπορο........

το εβαλα στη διπλανη φωλια που εχει πουλακια και σημερα το βρηκα σπασμενο....... το ανοιξα και ηταν ασπορο. φιουυυυυυ......

----------


## xarhs

σημερα προσθεσα το μηλο στην διατροφη των νεοσσων........... η φωλια αρχησε να λερωνεται γιατι το μηλο τα πειραξε λιγο αλλα παντα στην αρχη ετσι ειναι

----------


## birdy_num_num

Sorry Χάρη, αλλά επειδή δεν παρακολούθησα όλο το νήμα με τις ημερομηνίες, στις πόσες μέρες έβαλες το μήλο?

----------


## xarhs

στις 10 μερες................. αυτη τη φορα....!!!!!!!

----------


## Βασιλεία

Να τα χαίρεσαι ειναι πολύ ομορφΑ με το καλό και τα αλλΑ μικρουλια:-D

----------


## xarhs

σημερα γεννηθηκε ο πρωτος νεοσσος απο αυτη τη καναρα και περιμενω αλλους δυο






εκανα ωοσκοπηση στα αυγα αυτης της καναρας και ηδη δυο φαινονται γονιμοποιημενα... ποτε ζευγαρωσε η ατιμη παλι... ευχομαι να μην ειναι αλλα γονιμοποιημενα

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν Χαρη και με το καλο στο κλαδι !

----------


## xarhs

σε αυχαριστω αλεξανδρε..... καιρο εχεις να εμφανιστεις εσυ που εισουνα???? χαχαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## panos70

Χαρη να τα χαιρεσαι πολυ καθαρα και περιποιημενα τα εχεις ........μπραβο

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω πανο για τα καλα σου λογια...!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ενα απο τα μικρα............ δεν το τσακωνει ο φακος με τιποτα




και ο πατερας ...............

----------


## xarhs

παιδια το αυγο του αγγελου το κοιταξα και ειναι γονιμοποιημενο............. δεν ειναι ακομα σιγουρο γιατι ειναι 2η μερα επωασης

----------


## xarhs

τα πουλακια μεγαλωνουν..................

----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs

για πειτε παιδια πως τον βλεπετε............ παχυνε πολυ?

εχω ξεκινησει ηδη διαιτα

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα ειναι το πουλακι!!!

----------


## jk21

παει να πορτοκαλισει αλλα ειναι λεπτο στρωμα λιπους .Ανετα καιγεται μεσα στη διαδικασια της αναπαραγωγης ... αλλα στη φωτο τον βλεπω λιγο ταλαιπωρημενο στο βλεμμα 

   απο πυρωμα παντως ...

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ειναι ταλαιπορημενος.... αφου δεν κανει αλλη δουλεια ολο ταιζει την θυληκια.....!!!!

θα συνεχησω την διαιτα γιατι χθες εχασε σε δυο μερες ολο το λιπος

----------


## jk21

ειχε παρα πανω δηλαδη ; ηταν κιτρινο απο κατω;

----------


## xarhs

απο κατω ηταν φουλ... χωρις πλακα....!!!!!!

μολις του κοψα το αυγο αδυνατησε σε δυο μερες.......... μαρουλί και σπορους με ελαχιστους λιπαρους σπορους

----------


## Gardelius

> απο κατω ηταν φουλ... χωρις πλακα....!!!!!!
> 
> μολις *του κοψα το αυγο* αδυνατησε σε δυο μερες.......... μαρουλί και σπορους με ελαχιστους λιπαρους σπορους



*Πυρώνει το βραστό αυγο???????*

----------


## Βασιλεία

τι πανεμορφη που ειναι αυτη η ασπροκιτρινη  :Big Grin:  κουκλαρααα  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω βασιλεια........ αυτη ειναι η μανουλα που μιλαει στα αυγα.

ηλια ναι το αυγο πυρωνει αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος κανει καταχρηση αμα το βαλω στο κλουβι

----------


## Βασιλεία

αχ μωρε η γλυκουλα να την χαιρεσαι και να την προσεχεις!!!  :Happy:   :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

σαν τα ματια μου την εχω..!!

----------


## panos70

Χαρη με μονο δυο μερες αδυνατησε ......απιστευτο μου φαινεται ......μπραβο του

----------


## xarhs

πανο το αυγο εκανε τη δουλεια λαο διατηρουσε το παχος μολις το εκοψα εστρωσε κατευθειαν

----------


## Gardelius

> σε ευχαριστω βασιλεια........ αυτη ειναι η μανουλα που μιλαει στα αυγα.
> 
> ηλια *ναι το αυγο πυρωνει* αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος κανει καταχρηση αμα το βαλω στο κλουβι


*Αλλα εχω διαβάσει κατα καιρούς...στο φορουμ..!!!! η αυγοτροφη δεν κανει δηλ?*

----------


## xarhs

εγω παιδια με αυγο τα πυρωνω δεν φτιαχνω αυγοτροφη.......... ποτε δεν τους εβαλα

σιγουρα πυρωνει η αυγοτροφη απλα εγω δεν τις εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## ninos

Μετα κ το τελευταιο αυγο της καναρας, κοψε το αυγο μεχρι τον 1ο νεοσσο. 
Αμα ταϊζει το πουλι, γιαυτο βλεπεις να τρωει πολυ. Δεν το χωνευει ολο, αφου ταϊζει την καναρα κ τα μικρα, εαν εχουν βγει. Ειναι λαθος να του κανεις διαιτα την στιγμη αυτη, διοιτι χρειαζεται ενεργεια το πουλακι.

----------


## xarhs

στελλιο προχθες γεννησε η καναρα το τελευταιο αυγο και τοτε ηταν που βγηκε το αυγο απο το κλουβι.......

----------


## MAKISV

1)Και αφου πυρωνει με την αυγοτροφη γιατι δεν την κοβουμε οταν ξεκιναει να γενναει η καναρα. 2) κατι πιο περιπλοκο....η καναρα μου εκανε σημερα το τριτο αυγουλακι (τα εχω παρει ολα και τα εχω αντικαταστησει) αλλα μολις βγει να παει να φαει παει ο αρσενικος κοιταει τα αυγα αν ειναι καλα και τραβαει απο μεσα βαμβακι!!!.μολις κατσει η καναρα παει και της ξαναδινει το βαμβακι (λιγο απο αυτο που εβγαλε) στην φωλια με αποτελεσμα να καλυπτουν τα αυγα.αυτο το εχουν κανει και στις 2 γεννες.τι να κανω???

----------


## xarhs

τιποτα...... δεν μπορεις να κανεις.... αμα καλυπτονται τα αυγα απλα να τα βαζεις παλι στην επιφανεια , δεν θα το κανει για πολυ

----------


## MAKISV

χαρη το κανει καθε μερα, 2 φορες την μερα μεχρι που θα δει ο ερσενικος καλυμενα τα αυγα η μεχρι να μην μπορει να τραβηξει αλλο.

----------


## xarhs

κοψε το αυγο αμα εχουν γεννηθει ολα τα αυγα.............. ο αρσενικος δεν θα το κανει για πολυ , σε μενα τουλαχιστον το κανουν τις πρωτες μερες αυτο

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Peri27

ποσο ποσο ποσο ποσο ομορφηηη!!! την αγαπω!!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## johnakos32

Μπραβο Χαρη ωραια τα πουλακια η αδελφουλα της δικια μου ασπρογκριζουλα πωσ τα παει? τα δικα μου το ιδιο πραγμα λιγο αρχιζουν να θελουν να ενωθουν αλλα θα τα αφησα ακομα...

----------


## xarhs

καλα ειναι γιαννη και τωρα μεγαλωνει και αυτη τα δυο πουλακια της...............

----------


## johnakos32

Τον εβλαλες τον αρσενοκο για να του κανεις την διατροφη δεν την βοηθαει? φτου φτου κουκλαρα ειναι ιδια με την δικια μου μακαρι να μου κανει και η δικια εστω ενα μικρουλι να χαρω και γω λιγο...... καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## xarhs

εγω σε μερικα καναρινια λογω ελλειψης αρσενικων εχω προχωρησει σε γεννες χωρις καν αρσενικο........ 

απλα δεν θελω να το αναφερω γιατι δεν ειναι σωστο.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο ρολο παιζει το παχος , στο κελαηδημα του αρσενικου.

μετα απο 4 μερες διαιτα ξεκινησε να κελαηδαει ασταματητα........ ο καημενος μολις βγαινει η θυληκια απο τα αυγα τους μιλαει και τα κλωσσαει συνεχεις , απιστευτες στιγμες

----------


## xarhs



----------


## johnakos32

Πανεμορφα μπραβο μπραβο!

----------


## xarhs

3 αυγα γονιμοποιημενα στα 5 τελικα η καναρα μου

----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs

εδω μολις γυρησαμε τα αυγα........

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Χάρη!  :Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εγω ευχαριστω που τις βλεπετε....

----------


## ninos

πολυ ομορφη μανουλα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πραγματικα φοβερη......... το οτι και να την κανω οτι και να φτιαχνω εγω αυτη καθεται αταραχτη στη φωλια της ειναι φοβερο.

ειναι μαγεια να την βλεπω να μιλαει στα αυγουλακια της και να την βλεπω να τα κοιταει με τοση αγαπη.

ειναι τρομερο το οτι στα ματια τους δεν φαινονται οπως τα δικα μας.... 

σε ευχαριστω Στελιο

----------


## xarhs

νεες αφιξεις................

----------


## Ρία

πανεμορφοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## xarhs

μην το λες ετσι ντρεπεται........... χαχαχαχα!!!

σε ευχαριστω ρια..!!!

----------


## jimgo

Αλανι μεγαλο

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Χαρη !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω...!!!!!!

τι κανεις αλεξανδρε? τα πουλακια σου ολα καλα?

----------


## alex1974

> ευχαριστω...!!!!!!
> 
> τι κανεις αλεξανδρε? τα πουλακια σου ολα καλα?


Προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα γιατι αυτη την εβδομαδα εχω κατι....."τρεξιματα" ασχημα με την δουλεια αλλα το "παλευω" !!!
Κατα τα αλλα λεω ολα καλα......χαχαχαχα !
Δυστυχως με τα πουλακια μου ειχα 2 ατυχηματα.....
Εχθες μπηκε στην εσωτερικη μου εκτροφη ο μεγαλος μου γιος για να χαιδεψει τα....."πουλακια" οπως ειπε και εσπασε τα 2 απο τα 3 αυγα !!!! Καταλαβαινεις τι εγινε μολις μπηκα σπιτι.....
Και σημερα εκανα εγω μια "βλακεια" και παω να σκασω , αλλαξα νερο και εφτιαξα λιγο τις τροφες στην κλουβα ( ηταν και 4"30 το πρωι....)  και μαλλον δεν εκλεισα πολυ καλα το κλουβι και εφυγαν ( ευτυχως μονο....) 2 πουλακια !!!!!!! Το ενα το κυνηγαγε η γυναικα μου κανενα 20λεπτο και ευτυχως το επιασε πριν παει στο διπλα μπαλκονι και απο εκει.....γεια σας !!!! Το αλλο δυστυχως εφυγε.....ελπιζω να παει σε κανεναν φιλοζωο και να ειναι καλα ! Μακαρι , υπαρχουν στην γειτονια αρκετα καναρινια και ευχομαι να εχει παει "επισκεψη" σε καποιο...
Αυτα......
Εσυ τι κανεις , βλεπω οτι εχεις σκοπο να κερδισεις ολους του διαγωνισμους foto με αυτα που ανεβαζεις !!!!! χαχαχαχα
Μπραβο Χαρη κανεις πολυ καλη δουλεια , και απο οτι ειδα εχουμε δυο "ολοιδια" ασπρα καναρινια !!!!

----------


## xarhs

Κριμα για το πουλακι.... για τους διαγωνισμους καποιος θα με προλαβει χαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

> Προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα γιατι αυτη την εβδομαδα εχω κατι....."τρεξιματα" ασχημα με την δουλεια αλλα το "παλευω" !!!
> Κατα τα αλλα λεω ολα καλα......χαχαχαχα !
> Δυστυχως με τα πουλακια μου ειχα 2 ατυχηματα.....
> Εχθες μπηκε στην εσωτερικη μου εκτροφη ο μεγαλος μου γιος για να χαιδεψει τα....."πουλακια" οπως ειπε και εσπασε τα 2 απο τα 3 αυγα !!!! Καταλαβαινεις τι εγινε μολις μπηκα σπιτι.....
> Και σημερα εκανα εγω μια "βλακεια" και παω να σκασω , αλλαξα νερο και εφτιαξα λιγο τις τροφες στην κλουβα ( ηταν και 4"30 το πρωι....)  και μαλλον δεν εκλεισα πολυ καλα το κλουβι και εφυγαν ( ευτυχως μονο....) 2 πουλακια !!!!!!! Το ενα το κυνηγαγε η γυναικα μου κανενα 20λεπτο και ευτυχως το επιασε πριν παει στο διπλα μπαλκονι και απο εκει.....γεια σας !!!! Το αλλο δυστυχως εφυγε.....ελπιζω να παει σε κανεναν φιλοζωο και να ειναι καλα ! Μακαρι , υπαρχουν στην γειτονια αρκετα καναρινια και ευχομαι να εχει παει "επισκεψη" σε καποιο...
> Αυτα......
> Εσυ τι κανεις , βλεπω οτι εχεις σκοπο να κερδισεις ολους του διαγωνισμους foto με αυτα που ανεβαζεις !!!!! χαχαχαχα
> Μπραβο Χαρη κανεις πολυ καλη δουλεια , και απο οτι ειδα εχουμε δυο "ολοιδια" ασπρα καναρινια !!!!



πω τι επαθες ρε αλεξανδρε πολυ γκαντεμια.................. και εγω εχω ξεχασει πορτες ανοιχτες αλλα δοξα το θεο δεν φυγαν ποτε

τον γιο αμα εκανε τετοια ζημια κλειδωσε τον εξω απο το χωρο με τα καναρινια να μην ξανα παει.......

τα μικρα περα απο την πλακα ειναι χειροτερα και απο αρπακτικα..... εμενα ενα μικρο μου αμολησε νεοσσο απο φωλια εξω στα δεντρα... ευτυχως το ειχα βρει

----------


## xarhs

εδω αλλο ενα αδερφακι που δεν το τσακωνει ευκολα ο φακος.......μολις επεσε για υπνο και πριν κοιμηθει το τσακωσε ο φακος

----------


## johnakos32

πανεμορφα εινια ολα τουσ με το καλο και τα υπολειπα βαλε και καμια φωτο με ποιο μικρουλια αν θες και μπορεις!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη αμα μπορουσα θα εβαζα...... σε 4 μερες ομως θα βαλω αυτα που θα γεννηθουν.

ολο γεννησεις... σταματημο δεν εχουν

----------


## johnakos32

ποσα μικρα εχεις ρε Χρη πρεπει να εισαι φουλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλ να δω τι θα τα κανεις ολα αυτα.... αντε και με το καλο και πολλα παραπανω!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη θα κανω αποστολες σε ολη την ελλαδα............. χαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

> τα μικρα περα απο την πλακα ειναι χειροτερα και απο αρπακτικα..... εμενα ενα μικρο μου αμολησε νεοσσο απο φωλια εξω στα δεντρα... ευτυχως το ειχα βρει


χαχαχαχα Σημερα μου λεει μπαμπα μπορουμε να παμε να τα χαιρετησουμε απο....."μακρια" !!! χαχαχαχα και οταν τον πηγα κοντα τους τραγουδαγε το "φεγγαρακι μου λαμπρο" , μηπως ετοιμαζεται για νυχτερινη εφοδο χαχαχαχαχα !!
Δεν ηταν ανοιχτη ολοκληρη , ηταν 4-5 ποντους και εφυγαν απο κατω !!!! Λοκ καναρινια ηταν μαλλον....!
Ελπιζω αυτο που δεν βρηκα να ειναι καλα...

----------


## xarhs

εγω αλεξανδρε πλεον αμα σου πω οτι δεν φοβαμαι να ξεχασω ανοιζτες πορτες...... θα με πιστεψεις?

τις εχω ξεχασει απειρες φορες και δεν φευγουν ειδικα τα θυληκα...... μιλαω για τα δικα μου τα καναρινια

οσα εχω αγορασει η παρει προσφατα εννοειτε πως βγαινουν κατευθειαν

φυλαξου απο το μπομπιρα αλεξανδρε θα εμπλουτησει την αγρια πανιδα με καναρινια μου φαινεται

----------


## alex1974

Μπα τωρα δεν ξανα παει εκει μονος του , αυτα που....."τραβιξε" ηταν αρκετα !!!
Ηταν νευρα δουλειας-κουρασης και....."αυγων" αρα μπορεις να καταλαβεις περιπου τι "επαθε" !!!
Τωρα νομιζω θα ειναι κλαρινο.....χαχαχαχα !
Και ειμαι τυχερος που βρηκε και το ενα η γυναικα μου γιατι εχω βαλει διχτυ στο μπαλκονι για τα πιτσιρικια και για αυτο δεν καταφερε να την κανει.....

----------


## xarhs

εγω ειλικρινα αλεξανδρε δεν μπορω να φανταστω τον εαυτο μου αν μου σπασει καποιος γονιμοποιημενα αυγα....

δεν εχω χειροτερο.................

τοτε που μου αμολησε τον νεοσσο εξω ενα μικρο εγινε χαμος......... ειχε ανεβει το καημενο το πουλακι στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου και εκλαιγε

----------


## Peri27

πανεμορφαα τα πουλακια σου Χαρη.. οπως παντα αλλωστε!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs

να πως μου το μαδησαν τα μικρα ενα , αλλα τωρα που τα χωρησα ειναι ολα οκ..!!!!!!

τα μικρα περασε το δικο τους και τα εβαλα μονα τους στη ζευγαρωστρα

----------


## jimgo

χαρη καλησπερα 
τα πουλακια στην φωτογραφια ποσον ημερων ειναι ?

----------


## xarhs

17 ημερων δημητρη.......

----------


## alex1974

Super πουλακια Χαρη , μπραβο και γρηγορα στην...."κλουβα" για μαχες !! χαχαχαχα
Να σου ζησουν

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε...!!!!! αλλα δεν θα μεινουν πολυ στην κλουβα γιατι θα τα δωσω.......

----------


## alex1974

> ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε...!!!!! αλλα δεν θα μεινουν πολυ στην κλουβα γιατι θα τα δωσω.......


Αν υπηρχε βραβειο για τα "χαρισματα" σιγουρα θα το ειχες παρει !!!!!

----------


## xarhs

αυτο το βραβειο αλεξανδρε με κοιταει απο μακρια και με χαιρεταει............

----------


## alex1974

> αυτο το βραβειο αλεξανδρε με κοιταει απο μακρια και με χαιρεταει............


χαχαχαχαχα
Μηπως σου χαμογελαει και...ερχεται !!!!

----------


## xarhs

αν δεν περδικλωθει στο δρομο μπορει και να ερθει.......  :Happy0196:

----------


## alex1974

χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

σημερα εκανα ωοσκοπηση στα 3 αυγουλακια........ ολα μια χαρα , η μανουλα τους ανυπομονει να εκκολαυθουν

----------


## xarhs

*παιδια γεννηθηκαν τα πρωτα πουλακια απο το καλυτερο ζευγαρι μου......!!!!!!!!!!
............. μολις τα ταισαν ακομα δεν γεννηθηκαν.
δεν βγηκαν με μαυρη τελεια.......!!!!!!!!!!!*

 ::  ::

----------


## αντρικος

ολεεεεεεε ειδες που ηξερα οτι βγηκαν πουλλακια χαχαχα  :Happy:  να σου ζησουν φιλε κουκλακια θα γινουν !!!!!

----------


## xarhs

αντρικο εισαι μεγαλη μουρη........ χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!

που το ηξερες ενας θεος ξερει..... εσενα σε εχω ικανο να μετρησες τις μερες χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## αντρικος

χαχαχαχαχα ισως να το εκανα :Happy:  πωω κεφια σημερα δεν ξερω τι εχω αντε βρε ελα κυπρο να παμε και κανενα μπουζουκι να τα σπασουμε για χαρη τον μικρων μας  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ....... θα τα σπασουμε δεν λες τιποτα , λαμπογυαλο θα τα κανουμε ολα χαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος................  φλουμωσα στα καναρινια εγω χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## alex1974

Χαχαχαχα
Μεγαλομπαμπας ο Χαρης !!!!!!
Να σου ζήσουν φίλε !!!

----------


## xarhs

*οι γονεις προστατευτικοι και ταιζουν ασταματητα*..........................

----------


## johnakos32

αυτος ο καναρος ηρωας ¨Π δεν εχει κουραστει ο κακομοιρης?

----------


## xarhs

τους εκανα τετοια διατροφικη προετοιμασια που ακομα κρατανε...... ο αρσενικος τωρα με κενο 14 μερες πηρε τα πανω του

----------


## Peri27

Oι καλυτεροι γονεις ever!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Peri27

Τι γλυκουλιααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααα   :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  δεν υπαρχουν λογια!!! 

Ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεοοοοο!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex1974

Ωραιο βιντεακι Χαρη.....μπραβο στα καναρινακια σου !

----------


## johnakos32

μπραβο στα καναρινακια και σε εσενα χαρη που τα φροντιζεις και τα αγαπας τοσο πολυ!

----------


## xarhs

σας ευχαριστω παιδια παρα πολυ....!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

μολις γεννηθηκε το τριτο απο τα μικρα............. κουφο?

----------


## Anastasis

Να σου ζησουν

----------


## xarhs



----------


## johnakos32

μπραβο να σου ζησουν  καλη συνεχια!

----------


## xarhs

τα πουλακια γεννηθηκαν με 2 μερες διαφορα................ αλλα αμα ειναι καλοι οι γονεις , δεν εχει καμια σημασια

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο ρε Χαρη , να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαδι....

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε...!!!!

τι κανεις εσυ?

εχουμε κανενα νεο?

----------


## alex1974

> ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε...!!!!
> 
> τι κανεις εσυ?
> 
> εχουμε κανενα νεο?


Σε τι....?
Εχω ξεχασει κατι ??
Το μοναδικο νεο ειναι οτι βγηκαν 2 πουλακια στην μια μου γεννα και "περιμενω" σαν....τελευταια μερα αλλο ενα αυριο σε αλλη καναρα ( αυτη με την παιδικη-ομελετα !! )
Εσυ τι κανεις , πως την "παλευεις" ???
Εισαι και πρωι...πρωι στις.....φωλιες ?
Ειδα τι ωρα γεννηθηκε το τριτο μικρο !

----------


## xarhs

ναι εκεινη την ωρα θα επεφτα για υπνο και ετυχε να το δω. χαχαχαχαχ...... δεν περιμενα με τιποτα να γεννηθει τετοια ωρα.

ασε τι εχω παθει ρε αλεξανδρε. πρεπει να κρατησω λιγα απο τα μικρα μου και δεν ξερω ποια να διαλεξω μου αρεσουν ολα.... ::

----------


## alex1974

Μαλλον ειναι το πρωτο "ξενυχτης" πουλι του 2013 !!!! χαχαχαχα
Βλεπω να κοιμαται την ημερα και να αλωνειζει την....νυχτα !! χαχααχα
Φιλε δυσκολη αποφαση........!
Κοιτα χρωμα, "τυπο" και......εσυ ξερεις !!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ηθελα να κρατησω πουλια μονο πρωτης γεννας....... αλλα με τοσα μικρα εχω χασει την μπαλα. απ τις επομενες γεννες βγηκαν πιο ομορφα

----------


## alex1974

Κανε μια...."μιξη" απο τις γεννες !

----------


## xarhs



----------


## johnakos32

> ναι εκεινη την ωρα θα επεφτα για υπνο και ετυχε να το δω. χαχαχαχαχ...... δεν περιμενα με τιποτα να γεννηθει τετοια ωρα.
> 
> ασε τι εχω παθει ρε αλεξανδρε. πρεπει να κρατησω λιγα απο τα μικρα μου και δεν ξερω ποια να διαλεξω μου αρεσουν ολα....


 γιατι πρεπει ρε χαρη κρατα εκει περα καποια εξαλου ολα τα μικρα σε μια κλουβα δεν ειναι?

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη η μανα μου με πιεζει να κρατησω ενα ζευγαρι......... δεν τα θελει.

εγω τι να κανω? 

ενα ζευγαρι δεν προκειτε να κρατησω αλλα τοσα πολλα με την καμια ομως

----------


## johnakos32

ενα ζευγαρι δυσκολα ασ το ξεχασει πεσ της χαχαχαχαχα. καλα μην νομιζεισ λιγοι και εκλεχτοι τα θελουν και εχουν και λογουσ πιστεβω ποσα εχεις ρε χαρη ξερεις σε αροιθμο?

----------


## jimgo

Χαρη αμα θελεις ερχομαι και Βολο να παρω ενα αρσενικο οτι ναναι ............... χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εχω περιπου 26................

δημητρη θα ερθεις βολο?

----------


## jimgo

> γιαννη εχω περιπου 26................
> 
> δημητρη θα ερθεις βολο?


εχω ενα γνωστο στον βολο και λεω καποια στιγμη να ερθω μια βολτα

----------


## johnakos32

ειναι αρκετα ρε χαρη !!!! κρατα τα ποιο ιδιετερα! ενα παλλιο ζευγαρακι και καποια ακομα!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εχω εναν αρσενικο , στιλ τιμπραντο , λαλημα που ειναι τοσο δυνατο σα τιμπραντο και το εχω 9 χρονια 

αλλα το εχω μονο του , δεν το ζευγαρωσα  φετος γιατι μου βγαζει και μερικα ασπορα......

τι λες να κανω να το δωσω??? ειναι πραγματικα καναρινι φοβερο..... πρασινο εντονο με κιτρινα στιγματα ειναι

----------


## johnakos32

Αν εχει απογονο του δοστο αν οχι και κατι το ξεχωριστο για εσενα κρατα τον ! Αν οπου να ναι σταματανε να κελαιδανε λογο ηλικιας θα αρχισει να χανετε πιστεβω η αξια του αλλα και παλι αξιζει. Παντος σε καμια περιπτωση μην δοσεις αυτην που ειναι σαν την δικια μου

----------


## xarhs

εγω γιαννη δεν ξερω αλλα εχω αδυναμια στα θυληκα καναρινια μου...!!!!

δεν τα δινω ευκολα........

----------


## birdy_num_num

Χάρη πρόσεξε! Η αύξηση πληθυσμού σε συνθήκες απουσίας βιλογικού ανταγωνισμού (δηλ. σε συνθήκες απουσίας θηρευτών όπως σε μια ελεγχόμενη εκτροφή) είναι εκθετική  :eek: .  Αν κρατήσεις πολλά, του χρόνου θα τα λυπηθείς να μη γεννήσουν  :winky: ,  θα τα ξαναβάλεις θα ξανατριπλασιαστούν και και θα χάσεις τη μπάλλα!  :Sign0007:

----------


## xarhs

πανο εγω του χρονου θα εχω το πολυ 4 ζευγαρια...........

ολα τα υπολοιπα μεχρι τοτε θα δωθουν.

τοσα χρονια τα κουμανταρω....

----------


## xarhs



----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!! αυτα θα βγουν λευκα Χαρη?

----------


## xarhs

δυο σκουρα θα βγουν και ενα κιτρινο , δεν μου βγαλε ασπρο αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## alex1974

Χαρη να σου ζησουν , με το καλο στα κλαδια !

----------


## johnakos32

εχουν μελαμινη ε Χαρη? 3 ημερων ειναι?

----------


## xarhs

τα δυο ειναι 4 ημερων και το ενα ειναι 2 ημερων. 

εχω περιεργεια αν θα ειναι γκρι η πρασινα

----------


## Peri27

οπως και να ναι κουκλακια θα ναι οπως ολα!!  :Big Grin: 
Βεβαια τα γκρι νομιζω ειναι ενα τσικ πιο ομορφα!!  ::   :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ..... οτι και να βγει ειναι καλοδεχουμενο στην καναρινοπαρεα χαχαχαχ

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα χαρη να σου ζησουν....

----------


## xarhs



----------


## alex1974

Τουμπανο στο.....φαι !!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

αλεξανδρε πολυ φαγητο.............. οι γονεις ταιζουν ασταματητα , ποτε δεν ειναι αδειος ο προλοβος

----------


## alex1974

Καλυτερα ετσι παρα να εισαι με το ανχος , ταισαν δεν....ταισαν !!
Μπραβο στους γονεις

----------


## xarhs

ο αρσενικος πλεον σηκωνει την μανα για να ταισει τα μικρα.... τα αγαπανε πραγματικα.

και τωρα σειρα σου........ χαχαχ. το πηρες το σουσαμι?

----------


## alex1974

> ο αρσενικος πλεον σηκωνει την μανα για να ταισει τα μικρα.... τα αγαπανε πραγματικα.
> 
> και τωρα σειρα σου........ χαχαχ. το πηρες το σουσαμι?


  Ναι το πηρα , εφτιαξα και τους σπορους μου γιατι τελειωναν και ετοιμασα και το μπροκολο
Τωρα ειμαι.....ετοιμος ! χαχαχαχαχα
Χαρη "πολεμος" με το σουσαμι , πολεμος.....
Εβαλα λιγο και στα μικρα και ξερεις τι γινετε , χαμος.....!
Δεν ξερουν που να πρωτοπανε , στο αυγο , στο μπροκολο η' στο σουσαμι !!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω Χαρη

----------


## xarhs

τιποτα αλεξανδρε........... δωσε αφοβα , εγω οταν γενναγε αυγα η θυληκια εβαζα φουλ μεσα στην ταιστρα

----------


## xarhs

κοκκινα ματια...........

----------


## johnakos32

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ! Το πρωτο φενεται οτι ειναι με κοκκινα και το δευτερο ειναι και απλα δεν φεναιτε? πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## xarhs

οχι το δευτερο ειναι με μαυρα ματια.............

----------


## Peri27

κουκλακιααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααααα φτου φτου φτου σκορδα!!!  :Love0020:

----------


## johnakos32

αν ηταν και αλπμινακι θα βγαλεις και τετοιο ασρπουλι με κοκκινα ματια! χαρη ποσες γεννες τα τραβας 3?

----------


## xarhs

ενα ζευγαρι που ειναι και μεγαλουτσικα σε ηλικια το τραβηξα 3 γεννες........ και το αποτελεσμα δεν μου αρεσε. 

αναλογως απο το ζευγαρι γιαννη............. σε μερικες κανω και 2 και σε μερικες 3........... 4 ολοκληρωμενες δεν εχω κανει ποτε στη ζωη μου

----------


## Gardelius

::  :Happy0065:

----------


## johnakos32

οταν λες οτι δεν σου αρεσαν τα αποτελεσματα? τα καναρινια δεν ηταν καλα στην υγεια τους η παραμορφωσεις τι ενοεισ?

----------


## xarhs

εννοω τωρα που μου ψωφανε....... δεν βγηκαν δυνατα καναρινια και το ζευγαρι κουραστηκε ειδικα ο αρσενικος. 

οταν βλεπω θανατους μου ρχετε να τα δωσω ολα και να μην κρατησω κανενα.....

----------


## johnakos32

Καλα κανεις τοτε οταν ειχα παρει την θηλυκια απο τ πετ σοπ μου ειπε οτι αυτη θα μου κανει 4 γεννες χωρις προβληματα. εκμεταλλευση στο φουλ! εχει εκπαιδευσει ποτε καναρινακι να καθετε στο χερι σου? γιατι νομιζω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο

----------


## xarhs

βεβαια............... ολα τα εχω κανει. δεν ειναι δυσκολο. ωρες ατελειωτες θελει να ασχολεισαι. εγω γιαννη με πουλια απο πετ ξεκινησα τα δικα μου...... τα πρωτα χρονια ειχα πολλες αποτυχιες. απο την πρωτη γεννα απο τα 3 ζευγαρια μου εβγαλα 2 μικρα τα κρατησα , και μετα αρχησαν με τη σειρα τους να γεννανε και εδω και πολλα χρονια θυληκο καναρινι απο πετ σοπ δεν ηρθε στα χερια μου

----------


## johnakos32

ναι φαντασου ποσο δυσκολο ειναι! πως το εκανες? του εδινες κατι να ερχετε πανω σου? οσο αναφορα αυτο για τα πετ σοπ λες για αυτο να εχει προβληματα το δικο μου? 2 αυγα 3 μερες κενο αλλο ενα ... 1 ενσπορο κενο τοσες μερες ... ισως στρωσει αργοτερα απο του χρονου θα ξερω και εγω καλυτερα, και κατι ασχετο μηνα σεπτεμβρη εχεις ζευγαρωσει ποτε καναρινια?

----------


## xarhs

σεπτεμβρη ποτε , τελη οκτωμβριου μονο αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου σωστο.

εγω οταν το ειχα εκπαιδευσει το ειχα κοντα μου συνεχεια........ οταν ηταν πολυ μικρο το επιανα συνεχεια το χαιδευα και επειτα ηταν ευκολο.

εγω αυτον τον γκρι απο το πετ τον εχω εκπαιδευμενο μολις βαζω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι να καθεται να τον πιανω........

----------


## johnakos32

Τον πηρες απο μικρο; Δεν σε κουτσουλαει συνεχια;

----------


## xarhs

οχι πανω απο ενα χρονων τον πηρα αλλα 6 χρονια που τον εχω συνηθησε χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## johnakos32

Δοκιμασα να βγαλω την θηλυκια που ειναι πολυ ηρεμη αλλα με κουτσουλαγε συνεχια χτυπαγε η καρδια της δυνατα τρομαξα και την εβαλα μεσα παλι!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εγω τα εχω χρονια τα καναρινια και τα εχω εκπαιδευσει ετσι...........

μολις μου ψωφησε και αλλο πουλακι και δεν ξερω τον λογο την ατυχια μου

----------


## johnakos32

Ποιο σου ψωφησε;μικρο ηταν η ενηλικο;

----------


## xarhs

απο τα μικρα στη φωλια. μια φορα ειπα να βαλω αυγα εμποριου και να τι επαθα

----------


## jimgo

Χαρη μου δεν νομιζω να φταινε τα αυγα που εβαλες , κατι αλλο παιζει μαλλον , κριμα ρε γαμτ παντως , τωρα εμεινε 1 απο το ζευγαρι αυτο ?

----------


## xarhs

1 εμεινε δημητρη............ δεν ξερω απο τι γινεται. αμα ηταν κατι αρρωστια θα εδειχναν κατι οι γονεις

----------


## jimgo

Αν φταίγανε τα αυγά θα τα είχε παρατήσει και δεν θα τα κλώσαγε , αυτά τα κλώσησε και μετά πεθάναν . κάτι άλλο είναι Χάρη

----------


## xarhs

μηπως επειδη τα ταιζαν παρα πολυ? συνεχεια τιγκα ηταν.

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη δεν ειμαι πιο εμπειρος απο εσενα στην καμια ουτε το παιζω εξυπνος αλλα δεν νομιζω να επαθαν κατι απο αυγα εμποριου και εγω τετοια χρησιμοποιω απο θεμα κοστουσ και απο θεμα το οτι δεν εχω δικες μου κοτουλες.... τωρα αν το αυγα ηταν χαλασμενο η μολυνσμενο παιζει ρολο .Επισης να εσκασαν απο το φαει πως αν δεν ηθελαν θα ετρωγαν με το ζορι? μπορει να πηρε καποιο μικροβιο και να ετυχε επειδη συνδυαστηκε με το αυγο , εσυ ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα τα πουλια σου... ειδα πριν λιγο την αμαρα της δικιασ μου καναρας σχετικα πρισμενη και το στομαχι της σαν ποιο φουσκωμενο πιθανοτατα να εχω αυγο αυριο...!

----------


## xarhs

δεν ξερω γιαννη...........  οτι και να ειναι παντως θελω να το βρω

----------


## xarhs

παιδια επεζησε το κουτουρνιθακι μου.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ζωηρεψε................








θελω να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια που μου συμπαραστεκονται και στα ευκολα αλλα και στα δυσκολα...!!!!!

----------


## λακης κου

μπραβο χαρη....τα εδωσες κατι ?

----------


## xarhs

ριγανη βρασμενη στο νερο............ συμπυκνομενο.

----------


## λακης κου

ωραια μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ευχομαι...σε τι δοσολογια?

----------


## xarhs

σε 500 μλ εβρασα 3 κουταλιες της σουπας ριγανη...............

----------


## MAKISV

Aντε μπραβο χαρη.να δεις αυτο θα σου γινει το πιο ζωηρο απ ολα.εμενα σημερα ο ιγνατιος εγινε περιχαρης μπαμπας....μετραμε ωρες εδω...

----------


## xarhs

xaxaxax....μπραβο   :Jumping0044:

----------


## xarhs

να σαι καλα jk με τα ματζουνια σου χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ...........

----------


## xarhs

αυτο ειναι ταμμενο της ολγας..................... χαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

προμηθευτηκα και σουσαμι.........

----------


## alex1974

> προμηθευτηκα και σουσαμι.........


χαχαχαχα
Φουρνο θα ανοιξεις !!!!!!!
χαχαχα
Ρε φιλε 5 κιλα ειναι , ε ?
Για ολο το "13 !!!!

----------


## Nickosss

Χάρη ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!!!Να σου ζησουν και παντα πολλα και γερα καναρακια,σου ευχομαι!!!!!! :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω νικοοοοο..........

εεεεεεεε εγω τοσα εχω επρεπε να παρω μπολικο αλεξανδρε. χαχαχαχαχαχ........ 1 κιλο ειναι

----------


## xarhs

την βγαζω τη βδομαδα τη λετε???????????(ειναι 60 βρασμενα αυγα) μερικα δεν χωραγαν και τα εβγαλα

----------


## alex1974

Λοιπον Χαρη θα "ανοιξω" παγκο στην Αθηνα και θα πουλαμε την παραγωγη σου ( αυγα....) χαχαχα !
Εγω θελω περιπου 20...... οποτε πηγαινει η μητερα μου στην λαικη δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι "καζουρα" μου κανουν για τα αυγα-πουλια !!
Φαντασου οταν τους ζηταω (  λαικη παντα ) ζωχους και ραδικια τι λενε οταν ακουνε οτι ειναι για.....πουλια !

----------


## xarhs

αυτος ειναι ενας νεος νεοσσος στο αγρινιο......... πενταμορφος σαν τη μητερα του

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι χαρη και να ειναι ολα γερα, πολυ ομορφα

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εβγαλα και ενα κιτρινο..........!!!!!!! θα βαλω φωτο........... να το δεις

----------


## δημητρα

χαχαχα εβγαλα και εγω εναν κιτρινο αρχιμπαγασα 33 ημερων και εχει αρχισει να σαλιαριζει, θα γινει μεγαλος τενορος χαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

καιρος να δειτε και καναρινια που δεν εδειξα ποτε μεχρι τωρα.

ο στοργικος πατερας που ειναι 1 χρονων




αλλο ενα αρσενικο μου..............(το αριστερα)




και ακολουθουν τα μικρα

----------


## Peri27

απο τα μικρα το κιτρινακι ειναι για μενα!!   :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  τα χουμε πει αυτα!!!

Ολα κουκλακιαααα!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs

αυτα τα εχουμε πει περι........... το κιτρινακι ειναι δικο σου απο τωρα

----------


## johnakos32

> καιρος να δειτε και καναρινια που δεν εδειξα ποτε μεχρι τωρα.
> 
> ο στοργικος πατερας που ειναι 1 χρονων
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αλλο ενα αρσενικο μου..............(το αριστερα)
> 
> ...


πολυ ομορφα!!!!! ρε Χαρη αυτα τα διχρωμα καφε κιτρινο πως τα βγαζεις? με κιτρινο και πρασσινο? με το καλο να ακολουθησουν και αλλα!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο ρε Χαρη , να σου ζησουν !

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω παιδια..!!!!!

γιαννη δεν κανω κατι απλα φροντιζω να ζευγαρωνω στην τυχη...... χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!! γονεις και μικρα Χαρη να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## johnakos32

> ευχαριστω παιδια..!!!!!
> 
> γιαννη δεν κανω κατι απλα φροντιζω να ζευγαρωνω στην τυχη...... χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχα και ετσι απλα βγαινουν κουκλακια!

----------


## xarhs

εντομεταξυ δεν ξερω ποια να κρατησω........... μου αρεσουν ολα τους.

----------


## xarhs

*παιδια στις αναπαραγωγες μου ηδη εβαλα φρενα. οι εξης καναρες τελος για φετος :

1η καναρα.  1 ολοκληρωμενη γεννα. μεγαλωσε 3 μικρα.



2η καναρα. 2 γεννες. τη μια μεγαλωσε 5 μικρα. και την 2η 1 μικρο


3η καναρα. εκανε 2 γεννες. τη μια μεγαλωσε 3 και την αλλη 1



αυτη η καναρα μου δεν την συγκρατησα και μου γεννησε παλι. εκανε 3 ολοκληρομενες γεννες. τη μια 5 μικρα. την δευτερη 5 μικρα την 3η ενα μικρο. και τωρα μου γεννησε 4 αυγα. δεν θα την αφησω να τα μεγαλωσει.



και η 5η καναρα που εκανε 2υο γεννες. και τωρα ειναι στην 3η. μεγαλωσε την πρωτη 1 μικρο. την δευτερη δυο μικρα. και τωρα εχει 4 αυγα και μαλλον θα εχω ασπορα οποτε της προηγουμενης θα τα βαλω σε αυτη








*

----------


## mitsman

Χαμος στο ισιωμα..... εχεις κανει κανενα υπολογισμο Χαρη, ποσα αυγα ποσα μικρα ποσα ασπορα ποσα πεθαναν στο αυγο κτλ στο συνολο?????

Να σου ζησουν ολα.... τα εχεις πολυ καθαρα και τουλαχιστον αυτα που λες και υποστηριζεις τα τηρεις και δεν τα λες απλα για να τα πεις!!!
Μπραβο σου!

----------


## alex1974

Καλο....κουραγιο Χαρη !!!

----------


## xarhs

οχι δημητρη δεν τα υπολογησα. θανατο μεσα στο αυγο ειχα μονο σε ενα αυγο φετος. ψωφησαν πολλα απο δικες μου βλακειες(μεγαλα) αλλα και των καναρινιων. και ασπορα ειχα μονο απο την μια καναρα που ειναι δυο χρονων αλλα και απο την ασπρογκρι.

γενικα τα πηγα πολυ καλα φετος.

οι 3 πρωταρες μου δεν εκαναν ουτε ενα ασπορο αυγο

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλή συνεχεια Χαρη!!*

----------


## xarhs

οι δυο καναρες που γεννησαν απο 4 αυγα , ο αρσενικος απο τη μια μου εσπασε δυο αυγα. κλωσσησε 3 μερες , εκτονωθηκε το ενστικτο και το ενα αυγο που ειχε γονιμοποιημενο το εβαλα στην αλλη η οποια εχει 4/4 γονιμοποιημενα.

η τελευταια γεννα για φετος ειναι απο την ασπρογκρι καναρα με 5 γονιμοποιημενα αυγα.

----------


## alex1974

Χαρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ , ο νεος ενοικος ειναι σαν το "σπιτι" του !!!
Ηρεμη και....."πεινασμενη" !!!!!

----------


## xarhs

αλεξ εισαι απιστευτος. μολις το ειδα.................................. αλλαζει και φτερακια τωρα και ειναι λιγο ανακατωμενο το φτερωμα

ευχομαι να περασει καλα στα χερια σου.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

καλη συνεχια Χαρη!!!!!!!!!!!! οσο αναφορα αυτη ειναι ολα τα δικα της η απο την αλλη που ηθελες να της τα μεταφερεις? Κατι ακομα ολες εχουν τον ιδιο αρσενικο συζυγο?


> οι δυο καναρες που γεννησαν απο 4 αυγα , ο αρσενικος απο τη μια μου εσπασε δυο αυγα. κλωσσησε 3 μερες , εκτονωθηκε το ενστικτο και το ενα αυγο που ειχε γονιμοποιημενο το εβαλα στην αλλη η οποια εχει 4/4 γονιμοποιημενα.
> 
> η τελευταια γεννα για φετος ειναι απο την ασπρογκρι καναρα με 5 γονιμοποιημενα αυγα.

----------


## xarhs

οχι διαφορετικο. η μια παρολο που τις τα σπαει τον αφησα μαζι της.

τον αλλον που δεν ταιζει τα μικρα και τσακωνεται συνεχεια τον χωρησα και τον εβαλα μονο για ζευγαρωμα

τωρα η μια καναρα που τις εσπασε δυο αυγα της τα πηρα και τα εβαλα ολα στην ασπρογκρι

----------


## xarhs

παιδια να σας πω και κατι αλλο...!!!!!

ολα τα ''χειμωνιατικα'' καναρινακια μου αλλαζουν φτερα......................  θυληκα αρσενικα αρχησαν να αλλαζουν  φτερα. και τα μικρα επισης.

δεν ξερω αλλα τοσα χρονια ετσι γινεται.

----------


## alex1974

> αλεξ εισαι απιστευτος. μολις το ειδα.................................. αλλαζει και φτερακια τωρα και ειναι λιγο ανακατωμενο το φτερωμα
> 
> ευχομαι να περασει καλα στα χερια σου.....!!!!!!!!


Να εισαι σιγουρος , την εχω σε αποσταση ( 2 μετρα ..) απο τα αλλα μικρα και μεγαλα και μπηκε κιολας στην "ομαδα" !!!
Εχουν  αρχισει τα......"λογια" και ειναι και πολυ ενεργητικη θα ελεγα , καθολου στρες !!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια μπορεσα και τα λιγοστεψα αρκετα.......... τις τελευταιες μερες εδωσα 7 καναρινακια και καταφερα τα περισσοτερα να πανε σε καλα χερια..!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω... χαμός γίνεται Χάρη!!! Σε όλους έχεις χαρίσει!!!
Μπράβο για την αξιέπαινη πράξη σου!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια στις 20 του μηνος περιμενω τα τελευταια 5 μικρουλια μου τα οποια θα σκασουν ολα μαζι.

ειναι τα τελευταια μικρα που θα βγαλω για φετος..............

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο φιλαρακι μου.... να εισαι καλα να χαρεις τα πουλακια που εβγαλες και να τους βρεις καλο σπιτικο οπως θες!!!
Και του χρονου με υγεια να βγαλεις ακομη περισσοτερα!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη....!!!! για ολα.................

σπιτικο ηδη βρηκα σε μερικα και πιστευω οτι καλυτερα δεν πηγαινε...............

----------


## lagreco69

> σπιτικο ηδη βρηκα σε μερικα και πιστευω οτι καλυτερα δεν πηγαινε...............


Ξερω που πηγε το ενα απο αυτα!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εδω ειναι πριν την πτεροροια δημητρη. ελαμπε και ηταν κατασπρη. το προσωπακι πρασινησε επειδη χωθηκε μεσα στο μαρουλι με το οποιο εχει τρελα να ξερεις

----------


## Peri27

Μπραβοοο ... και του χρονου να σαι καλα και συ και τα πουλακια σου και να εχεις τοσες επιτυχιες οσες και φετος και ακομη παραπανω  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  και να κανεις ολους εμας χαρουμενος ειτε  χαριζοντας μας αυτες τις πανεμορφες ψυχουλες ειτε με φωτογραφιες που ομορφαινουν το φορουμ μας!!  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Χαρη!! Του χρονου να σαι καλα και να γεμισεις παλι πουλακια.
Εγω αισθανομαι ιδιαιτερα τυχερος και χαρουμενος που δυο απο τα πουλακια σου βρηκαν σπιτι και οικογενια κοντα μου.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εγω αισθανομαι τυχερος που βρηκα εσας.....!!!!!!!!

εμενα το μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι να περνανε καλα τα σκαθαρακια μου , και αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

βεβαια φετος εδωσα και σε ατομα που δεν επρεπε , το εχω μετανιωσει  αλλα εσεις με κανετε να το ξεχναω

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη μπραβο εβγαλες ωραια πουλακια και εδωσες και αρκετα ! αντε και του χρονου με ακομα ποιο πολλα! τα 5 τελευταια θα ειναι τα καλυτερα! αντε με το καλο και του χρονου με υγεια!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Χαρη , οτι κανεις το κανεις με πολυ αγαπη και αυτο ειναι τελικα που εχει σημασια !!!!!!
Ευχομαι παντα χαρες να παιρνεις αλλα και να δινεις !!!

----------


## xarhs

εσκασαν τα δυο πρωτα πουλακια................  ::  :: 

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## saxo_29

Αντε με το καλο φιλε. Η τελευταια παρτιδα για την φετινη σεζον ειναι;

----------


## xarhs

ναι ειναι η τελευταια παρτιδα για φετος.............. αντε κωστα να δουμε τι χρωματα θα βγαλω παλι.

----------


## johnakos32

Ασπρογκρι χαρη ασπρογκρι!!!!! Χαχαχαχα

----------


## Peri27

αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

3 πουλακια βγηκαν συνολικα................... τα δυο πουλακια δεν μπορεσαν να βγουν.  μαλλον λογω υγρασιας θα παθαν κατι. η καποια ελλειψη βιταμινης που δεν περασε στο αυγο , γιατι δεν ειχα το χρονο να τα κανω οπως ηθελα.

μαλλον ελλειψη βιταμινης ε.........  γιατι και το αυγο ηταν με μετρο εκεινες τις μερες .

----------


## δημητρα

δεν πειραζει χαρη συμβαινουν αυτα, να ειναι γερα αυτα που βγηκαν

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω δημητρη...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

μμ κριμα :/ αλλα ντεξει ας ειναι καλα αυτα τα 3!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ καλα!!!! μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

να μεγαλωσουν και να ειναι γερα αυτα τα τρια αντε με το καλο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό... να σου ζήσουνε!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη να τα χαιρεσαι!!! φωτογραφιες θελουμε.  ::

----------


## xarhs

δυστυχως παιδια τα πουλακια ειναι στο αγρινιο και εγω στο βολο. τα εχει αναλαβει η μανα μου και κανει κατα γραμμα οτι της λεω.

τα πουλακια εγω θα τα δω απο 30 ημερων και επανω , γιατι τοτε θα γυρησω αγρινιο λογω εξεταστικης.

 γιαννακη   (johnako32) ενα απο αυτα τα μικρα θα γινει δικο σου αν πανε ολα καλα. και βγει απο τα χρωματα που σου αρεσουν

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχαχαχαχα χαρη να σαι καλα ευχαριστω πολυ! αντε να μεγαλωσουν να δουμε πως θα βγουνε! κ παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## xarhs

ενα βιντεακι λιγο παλιο απο το ζευγαρι μου............... ειχα ξεχασει να το βαλω τοτε αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα

----------


## johnakos32

πως εχουν γινει τωρα αυτα τα χνουδομπαλακια!!!!!!!!!!!1 ενα σκουρο βλεπω!!!! χιχχιχιχι επισης ακουω και συνομιλιες ποσων ημερων ειναι αυτα τωρα χαρη?

----------


## xarhs

ενα εζησε και τωρα ειναι κοντα 2 μηνων................... ηταν τοτε που για καποιο λογο ειχα απωλειες.

----------


## xarhs

οι 3 νεοσσοι μεγαλωνουν , συνεχεια. ειναι ηδη αρκετα μεγαλοι , δυστυχως δεν τους εχω δει ακομα , αλλα η μανα μου που τα εχει αναλαβει μου ειπε οτι εχω και ενα ασπρο απο αυτη τη γεννα. τα αλλα δυο ειναι σκουρα μου ειπε.

----------


## Peri27

ασπρο  :Love0033:  :Love0033: 
να σου ζησουν και αυτα  :Happy:  ... με το καλο οταν τα δεις περιμενουμε φωτο!!  :Happy:  

(αχ αυτη η μανα τα περναει ολα  ::  )

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραία χρωματακια χάρη άσπρα και σκούρα ακούω χαχαχαχα με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν

----------


## xarhs

ασπρο με κοκκινα ματια βγηκε τελικα.............

----------


## johnakos32

Με σκοτώνεις έβγαλες κ αλμπινακι;;; Να σ ζήσει !

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω γιαννη...!!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Βρε Χάρη, όταν με το καλό επιστρέψεις στο Αγρίνιο, βάλε μια φωτό με αυτό το αλπινάκι να το δούμε κι εμείς. Εχω μεγάλη περιέργεια.

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη οταν μεγαλωνουν το κοκκινο δεν φαινεται τοσο καλα , αλλα θα ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανω οταν γυρησω  :winky:

----------


## saxo_29

Να σου ζησει Χαρη!!!!.....και τωρα που θα ασχοληθεις με καρδερινες....ξερεις που μπορεις να στειλεις το αλμπινακι...... :: ...χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

κωστα με τις καρδερινες δεν με βλεπω να ασχολουμαι......... ακομα.

----------


## jk21

Βαλτο καλα στο μυαλο σου ,αγωνισου για αυτο ,μαθε οσα τις αξιζουν και θα ερθει η στιγμη !

----------


## johnakos32

Χάρη υπομονή όλα θα γίνουν θα έρθουν οι καρδερίνες! Παίξε κάνα τζόκερ Λόττο να δεις την τύχη σου  :winky:  ! Πάω στοίχημα ότι μια εκτροφής θα έρθει στο παράθυρο σου και θα περιμένει να την πιάσεις αρκεί να περιμένεις και να πιστεύεις σε αυτό .

----------


## alex1974

Μπράβο ρε Χάρη....!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια το καναρινακι της ολγας , με την διατροφη με φουλ πιπερια φλωρινης , εχει ηδη κοκκινησει σε μερικα σημεια , βασικα πορτοκαλι ειναι , αλλα αρκετα εντονο και ζωνανο χρωμα.

σε ακριβως ενα μηνα απο τωρα θα ενταχθει στη μικρη κονωνια των υπολοιπων καναρινιων.

----------


## xarhs

αρχησαν να βγαινουν πορτοκαλι φτερακια...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Χαρη χωρις χρωστικη? Μονο με πιπερια φλωρινης?

----------


## xarhs

ναι νικο μονο με πιπερια φλωρινης.

λεω να δοκιμασω και πατζαρι...............

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε φιλε...καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Και πολυ καλα κανεις!!!!! να δεν πας σε διαγωνισμούς!!! δεν υπαρχει κανένας λογος να "φορτώνεις" τα πουλια !!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε παπρικα η και μπουκοβο στην αυγοτροφη.

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από οδυσσέας


βαλε παπρικα η και μπουκοβο στην αυγοτροφη.


Για πάπρικα έχει μαλλιάσει ο jk !!! το αλλο τι κάνει?
*

----------


## xarhs

νικο εχω δωσει και απο αυτο............... αλλα μονο δυο φορες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *
> 
> Για πάπρικα έχει μαλλιάσει ο jk !!! το αλλο τι κάνει?
> *



το ιδιο κανει Ηλια.

----------


## xarhs

> βαλε παπρικα η και μπουκοβο στην αυγοτροφη.


δεν δινω αυγοτροφες εγω κωστα..............

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> δεν δινω αυγοτροφες εγω δημητρη..............


Και πως ταιζονται τα μωρα Χαρη? Με σκετους σπορους? Δινεις σκετο αυγο βραστο μηπως?

----------


## xarhs

νικο με αυγο βραστο και σπορους...

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπορεις να το ριξεις επανω στο αυγο η σε λαχανικα τριμεννα καροτο, μπατζαρι κ.α.

----------


## xarhs

κωστα σημερα που εβαλα πιπερια φλωρινης της εριξα παπρικα.................... εκοψα μια φετα πιπερια φλωρινης και αφου την επλυνα της ερηξα παπρικα επανω και κολλησε.

το καροτακι αυτο που παρεθεσα πιο πριν αφειλω να πω πως του αρεσει παρα πολυ

----------


## οδυσσέας

:Happy0159: αφου εισαι αστερι.......εγω τα λεω για οποιους δεν ξερουν ακομα.

----------


## xarhs

θελω να δω παιδια με φυσικη διατροφη ποσο ''κοκκινο'' θα γινει το χρωμα...... 

κωστα καλα εκανες και το πες.......

----------


## jk21

Ηλια για αλλα ειχε μαλλιασει η γλωσσα του jk 

*Λυκοπένιο**Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*αλλα δεν τα εβαλε και κανενας σε εφαρμογη ... 


αν δεν θες να δωσεις αυγοτροφη Χαρη ,διελυσε σε ενα ποτηρι  1 ρηχο κουταλι παπρικα και 1 κουταλια της σουπας πελτε ντοματας σε 20 ml νερο και ριξε μεσα σε αυτο αλλα 30 ml κουσκους 





ασε 20 λεπτα να απορροφησει καλα (ανακατευε και λιγο ποτε ποτε ) σε πλατυ μπολ και μετα ανακατεψε καλα και δινε απο αυτο  .πιστευω θα στο φανε 

Ηλια  μπουκοβο ειναι ο σπορος απο την καυτερη κοκκινη πιπερια

----------


## Gardelius

*Ωραία!!!! Άρα,....έχουμε και λεμε..... Μπούκοβο = πάπρικα!!!*

----------


## xarhs

εγω δημητρη εδω στο βολο εχω μαζι μου μονο αυτο το καναρινι , και αμα φτιαξω αυτο που μου ειπες θα κανει 5 μηνες να το φαει......

το μπουκουβο δημητρη εγω ξερω οτι ειναι ολοκληρη η καυτερη πιπερια σε κομματακια μαζι με τα κουκουτσια......

----------


## jk21

Ναι εχεις δικιο .εχει και την υπολοιπη πιπερια  .Απλα αυτο που εχω παρει εγω στα μπαχαρικα μου ,μαλλον εχει περισσοτερο σπορο .Ηλια η παπρικα δεν ειναι απο την καυτερη αλλα απο γλυκεια πιπερια 




Χαρη δοκιμασε να δινεις αραιωμενο πελτε στο νερο τους .Ισως το δεχονται 

Αν σε βρω ιουλη στο βολο και δεν εχεις φυγει ακομα και το βαψιμο δεν εχει τελειωσει ,θα σου δωσω και εκχυλισμα λουτεινης που εχω φτιαξει με  κατηφε σε γλυκερινη

----------


## xarhs

μαλλον θα χω φυγει δημητρη αλλα δεν πειραζει........ αυτο με το πελτε στο νερο δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο. θα το κανω και αυτο.

η παπρικα ειναι απο κοκκινη γλυκεια πιπερια , και το μπουκουβο απο καυτερη κοκκινη πιπερια. 

περιση εκανα μια αποπειρα να φτιαξω δικο μου μπουκουβο με δικες μου καυτερες πιπεριες λιαστες αλλα επιασε μια βροχη δυνατη και χαλασαν ολα.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια σημερα αγορασα πατζαρια και πελτε να κανουμε δοκιμη με το βαψημο.............. αγορασα και αλλες πιπεριες φλωρινης.

----------


## Peri27

αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει!! .... περιμενουμεεεεεε....

----------


## johnakos32

τα πατζαρια ποιοσ σου τα ειπε??? να δουμε θα αλλαξουν?........

----------


## xarhs

το εχω διαβασει σε ενα παλιο καναρινοβιβλιο που εχω γιαννη , αλλα το ειχα ξεχασει μεχρι που προσφατως μου το θυμησε ο αντρικος

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι η χρωστικη του παντζαριου ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη και κατι τετοιο μαλλον την οδηγει σε σημαντικο ποσοστο σε απεκριση με τον οργανισμο .Στο συκωτι και μετα στο αιμα ,περνουν οι λιποδιαλυτες .Το λυκοπενιο και η β καροτινη ,οπως και η καψαικινη της πιπεριας ειναι .

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη θελω να δοκιμασω με συνδιασμο ολων των τροφων...... σιγουρα η μια θα συμπληρωνει την αλλη με τον δικο της τροπο.

το πελτε το προσθεσα με νιφαδες βρωμης ανακατεμενο στην αυγοθηκη............

----------


## alex1974

Σεφ.......Χαρης !!!!

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχχαχαχ....... αλεξανδρε κοροιδευε χαχαχαχαχαχ............

----------


## xarhs

σημερα παιδια βρηκα πολλα φτερακια στον πατο... εχει μπει στην πτεροροια για τα καλα.

συμφωνα με την καινουργια διαιτα οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι κατακοκκινες.....

----------


## olga

Χάρη πρόσεχε μην βγει μωβ απο το μπατζαρι! χαχα 

Βλέπω πως το φροντίζεις πολύ! Χαίρομαι που το έδωσα σε εσένα!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω ολγα που μου το εμπιστευτηκες..!!!!

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον στο καναρινακι πλεον με μερικες ιδεες που μου δωσατε ειναι η εξης.......

-βαζω 1 κουταλια της σουπας μεσα στην ποτιστρα η οποια εχει λιγο νερο , ζουμι απο πατζαρι. και περνει το νερο ενα ωραιο ροζ-βυσσινι χρωμα.

-πελτε με γυρη και βρωμη το οποιο κυριολεκτικα το πετσοκοβει...... 

-πιπερια φλωρινης ετσι σκετη , την οποια παλι την ξεσκιζει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

απο το μπατζαρι μπορεις να βαλεις τα φυλλα ωμα και το γουλι βρασμενο. το ζουμι μπορεις να το αφησεις να βρασει αρκετα να φυγει το πολυ νερο και μετα να το δινεις σε ψωμι που θα μουσκευεις με αυτο.

επισης εκει που βαζεις την παπρικα να βαζεις και διαφορα λαδια ειτε απο σπορελαιο η ελιας η σιτελαιο.

----------


## xarhs

κωστα μιας και βλεπω αποδοχη τωρα λεω να μην του αλλαξω κατι....... δεν λες που τρωει το πελτε γιατι εγω δεν πιστευα οτι θα το δοκιμασει καν.

το πατζαρι εχω ζουμι απο αυτο το γυαλακι που αγορασα...... επειδη δεν ετρωγε τα κομματακια.

παντως θελω να δω με αυτη τη διατροφη ποσο κοκκινο η πορτοκαλι θα γινει...

----------


## οδυσσέας

θα γίνει ωραίο κόκκινο, όχι σαν το σκοτωμένο κόκκινο που παίρνουν τα πουλιά που κατεβάζουν ορισμένοι σε Ελληνικές εκθέσεις.

το κομματι το μπατζαρι αστο στο κλουβι συνεχεια, θελει καμια βδομαδα ισως και παραπανω να το συνηθησει.

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον ηδη εχει βγαλει αρκετα καινουργια φτερακια και το χρωμα ειναι πορτοκαλι ''ζωντανο''.......

----------


## xarhs



----------


## jk21

Λιγοι ειχαν πει οτι θα το επιχειρουσαν ,εναν μονο βλεπω να το κανει πραξη και να εισαγει το λυκοπενιο (μεσω πελτε ντοματας ) ως φυσικη χρωστικη 

*Λυκοπένιο*Χαρη σε ευχαριστω για την εμπιστοσυνη στην προταση μου !

----------


## xarhs

τωρα δημητρη που ειμαστε στο κρισιμο σημειο βαζω πελτε και στο νερο. η ποτιστρα εχει ενα κατακοκκινο χρωμα , γιατι βαζω και λιγο ''συμπυκνωμενο'' ζουμι απο πατζαρι και τρελεναιται να πινει νερο.

και φουλ πιπερια φλωρινης........... δημητρη βλεπεις τι ωραιο χρωμα περνει?????? στο προσωπο εχει πιο εντονο χρωμα

σκευτομαι οταν βρω χρονο να το κανω ξεχωρο θεμα..... με το πριν και το μετα.

----------


## jk21

Βλεπω και χαιρομαι ! ναι οταν θα εχει ολοκληρωθει αυτο που κανεις ,να ετοιμασεις κατι !

μπορεις να βαλεις και επιπλεον στην βρωμη ,χωρις να λασπωνει ,αν απλωνεις τον πελτε σε μια λαδοκολλα και τον αφηνεις για καποιο διαστημα μισης -μιας ωρας στους 80 βαθμους στο φουρνο (οχι παραπανω .70 με 80 ) στο θερμο αερα  .ετσι θα σου αφυδατωνεται ,ενω η επιπλεον επεξεργασια με θερμοτητα ,ανεβαζει θεωρητικα το λυκοπενιο

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες δημητρη...!!!!!

το πελτε αν δεν ησουν εσυ εμενα δεν θα μου ειχε περασει καν απο το μυαλο....

----------


## jk21

μηπως εγω ... νομιζω σαββατο ηταν και τοτε ,που πηρα ματι κατι λιαστες ντοματες στη λαικη (ωραιο πραγμα αφυδατωμενο σκεφτηκα και κοκκινο ... ) και ειπα να δω τι χρωστικη εχουν 

να ξερεις στην αθηνα τουλαχιστον ,εχει (σε φλεικς νομιζω ) και αφυδατωμενη κοκκινη πιπερια και καροτο ! σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα .Στο μελλον αν δεν βρεις και θες ,θα σου φερω να δοκιμασεις

----------


## xarhs

αμαν ρε δημητρη.... εσυ δεν εχεις αφησει και τιποτα που να μην εχεις βρει χχαχαχαχ....

θα δουμε γιατι οταν ερχεσαι εσυ βολο εγω παντα φευγω...... που θα παει ομως καποτε θα σε ''τσακωσω'' χαχαχαχ

----------


## alex1974

Λοιπον θα δοκιμασω και εγω τον πελτε στο νερο ( εχω σπιτικο απο την Μηλο ) !
Μια ερωτηση ομως ?
Το νερο μαζι με τον πελτε το αλλαζουμε και αυτο καθε μερα ?
Την πιπερια φλωρινης την εχω αρχισει και την βαζω εδω και 3-4 ημερες . Στην αρχη δεν την πολυ τσιμπαγε αλλα τωρα της δινει και καταλαβαινει.....
Χαρη πολυ ωραιο το χρωμα του , εμενα που ειναι κοκκινο θα αλλαξει προς το πορτοκαλι ?
Η' θα γινει πιο "ζωντανο" κοκκινο ?

----------


## xarhs

το πελτε απαραιτητα αλλαγη καθημερινα αμα ειναι μεσα στο νερο............  αλλα μπορεις ανετα και στη αυγοθηκε με λιγη βρωμη και γυρη οπως κανω εγω.

το χρωμα που θα παρει ειναι ζωντανο πορτοκαλι και οχι κοκκινο....... αλλα χωρις καμια επιβαρυνση στον οργανισμο , αντιθετως μαζι με τις φυσικες χρωστικες παιρνει και στοιχεια και βιταμινες που μονο καλο κανουν.

----------


## alex1974

Οκ αυτο με το πελτε θα το δοκιμασω στην αρχη στο νερο.....
και μετα στην αυγοτροφη γιατι δυστυχως εγω δεν φτιαχνω , παιρνω του εμποριου !!

----------


## xarhs

αλεξανδρε αμα δεν εχεις χρονο να φτιαχνεις αυγοτροφη μην δινεις καθολου....... εγω δεν εδωσα ποτε αυγοτροφη ουτε ετοιμη αλλα ουτε και δικη μου στα καναρινια μου. μπορεις να το βαλεις ετσι σκετο με λιγη βρωμη και θα το δοκιμασουν. εμενα ετσι εκανε το δικο μου.

στην ποτιστρα αμα βαλεις θα βαζει πολυ λιγο νερο για να μην πηγαινει χαμενο οταν θα το αλλαζεις

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ η πιο ευκολη λυση ,ειναι να αφρατεψεις την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με πελτε στο μουλτι .Αυτο αν πρεπει ντε και καλα να την καταναλωσεις .Η πιο καλη λυση απο αυτη ειναι να αφρατευεις ενα μερος αυγοτροφης ετοιμης (100 γρ ) με την απαιτουμενη  ποσοτητα πελτε ,ωστε να μην λασπωνει  (αν τον αφυδατωνεις οπως ειπα πιο πανω στο φουρνου ,μπορεις πολυ περισσοτερο ) και ενα μερος τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης (100γρ ) με 1 αυγο καλα βρασμενο μεγαλο (το αλεθεις με την βρωμη στο μουλτι ) 

Για χρηση στο νερο ,αν ο Χαρης το εχει κανει και δεν χαλα ,προφανως ειναι οκ .Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε .Εννοειται αλλαγη καθε μερα .Να ελεγχεις ομως οτι το πινουν ,μην τυχον αρνηθουν (υπαρχουν χαρακτηρες και χαρακτηρες πουλιων ) 

θα δωσει σιγουρα λαμψη στο κοκκινο και αν θελεις ,μπορεις ενα μερος αντι βρωμης ,να ειναι πολεντα καλαμποκιου ,γιατι ειμαι πεπεισμενος 100 %
*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*οτι η λουτεινη που εχει (καθως και τριμμενα ανθη αποξηραμενα καλεντουλας που θα βρεις σε μαγαζι με βοτανα ) βοηθα στο βαψιμο των πουλιων κοκκινου παραγοντα .Θα δεις στο θεμα ,οτι και εκτροφεις κανουν κατι σχετικο ,ενω η λουτεινη υπαρχει και σε σκευασματα ενισχυσης του χρωματος ,που κυκλοφορουν στο εξωτερικο 

Αν θελεις (βλεπω εισαι αθηνα ) εχω ετοιμο πυκνο εκχυλισμα λουτεινης σε γλυκερινη (απο κατηφε και καλεντουλα ) και μπορω να σου δωσω ωστε να βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη και να της δινεις πατεε υφη ! μαλιστα θα το βγαλω αυριο φωτο ,να δειτε οτι απο πορτοκαλοκιτρινο που ηταν στην αρχη (ακομα και του κατακιτρινου κατηφε  ) εχει γινει πια μετα απο καποιους μηνες ,βαθυ κοκκινο !

----------


## xarhs

για δειτε αλλη μια........... δεν το πιασα παλι το πουλακι , πριν ολες μαζι τις εβγαλα τις φωτο.

το πελτε απαραιτητα αλλαγη καθημερινα αμα ειναι μεσα στο νερο............

----------


## alex1974

> ΑΛΕΞ η πιο ευκολη λυση ,ειναι να αφρατεψεις την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με πελτε στο μουλτι .Αυτο αν πρεπει ντε και καλα να την καταναλωσεις .Η πιο καλη λυση απο αυτη ειναι να αφρατευεις ενα μερος αυγοτροφης ετοιμης (100 γρ ) με την απαιτουμενη  ποσοτητα πελτε ,ωστε να μην λασπωνει  (αν τον αφυδατωνεις οπως ειπα πιο πανω στο φουρνου ,μπορεις πολυ περισσοτερο ) και ενα μερος τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης (100γρ ) με 1 αυγο καλα βρασμενο μεγαλο (το αλεθεις με την βρωμη στο μουλτι ) 
> 
> Για χρηση στο νερο ,αν ο Χαρης το εχει κανει και δεν χαλα ,προφανως ειναι οκ .Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε .Εννοειται αλλαγη καθε μερα .Να ελεγχεις ομως οτι το πινουν ,μην τυχον αρνηθουν (υπαρχουν χαρακτηρες και χαρακτηρες πουλιων ) 
> 
> θα δωσει σιγουρα λαμψη στο κοκκινο και αν θελεις ,μπορεις ενα μερος αντι βρωμης ,να ειναι πολεντα καλαμποκιου ,γιατι ειμαι πεπεισμενος 100 %
> *Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*
> 
> 
> οτι η λουτεινη που εχει (καθως και τριμμενα ανθη αποξηραμενα καλεντουλας που θα βρεις σε μαγαζι με βοτανα ) βοηθα στο βαψιμο των πουλιων κοκκινου παραγοντα .Θα δεις στο θεμα ,οτι και εκτροφεις κανουν κατι σχετικο ,ενω η λουτεινη υπαρχει και σε σκευασματα ενισχυσης του χρωματος ,που κυκλοφορουν στο εξωτερικο 
> ...


Καλημερα , αυγο-πελτε-βρωμη μαζι με την αυγοτροφη του εμποριου ?
Και κατι αλλο , στο νερο τον πελτε τον διαλυουμε ? Δεν το βαζουμε π.χ. ενα κουταλακι το ανακατευουμε και αφηνουμε το μιγμα στο πατο ? Γιατι δεν πολυ καταλαβα αυτο που γραφει ο Χαρης ( ειμαι και μεγαλος ανθρωπος....χαχαχα )

----------


## jk21

ναι αυγο - πελτε κλπ 

δεν ξερω τι κανει ο χαρης ,αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ καλη διαλυση με μιξερακι του φραπε και ελεγχος οτι πινεται απο τα πουλια

----------


## xarhs

εγω αλεξ το βαζω λιγο μεσα στην ποτιστρα και το ανακατευω καλα και , διαλυεται μια χαρα

----------


## xarhs



----------


## olga

Πωπω κάτι κοκκινα φτεράκια που έβγαλέ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίο το κοκκινάκι!
Και πολύ όμορφο το καναρινάκι επίσης!!!!

Με το καλό να κοκκινίσει ολόκληρο!  :winky:

----------


## alex1974

Εβαλα τον πελτε στο νερο αλλα δεν το πολυ......πλησιαζει ( τσαμπα ο πελτες....χαχαχα ) !!! Πρεπει να πηγαινει αναγκαστηκα !!! Θα δοκιμασω τις επομενες ημερες το μιγμα με την αυγοτροφη , ελπιζω εκει να υπαρχει αποτελεσμα...

----------


## xarhs

το τελικο χρωμα ειναι αυτο στην πλατη.......... ειναι ενα τοσο ομορφο πορτοκαλι , ηρεμο και τοσο  ''ΦΥΣΙΚΟ''

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε φιλε ειναι τελειο....εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει περισσοτερο αυτο το χρωμα απο το κοκκινο....

----------


## xarhs

νικο το βλεπεις και ειναι σα ψευτηκο.............. ειναι πραγματικα τελειο χρωμα...!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

για να βαφτει καλα ενα πουλι πρωταρχικο ρολο παιζουν τα γονιδια και μετα η ''χρωστικες''. αυτο το πορτοκαλι χρωμα θα γινει ποιο σκουρο στην πορεια μεχρι το χειμωνα.

----------


## olga

Ειδες Χαρη τι κάνουν τα γονιδια! χαχα Μπραβο του έχεις δωσει υπέροχο χρώμα!

----------


## xarhs

ειδες Χρυσαυγή....... τελειο χρωμα , αυτα τα ατιμα τα γονιδια...!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

γεια σου ρε χαρη με τα πορτοκαλι σου, φιλε να το χαιρεσαι. πες μου σε πμ τι εκανες θελω να το βαλω και εγω σε ενα πουλακι μου

----------


## Efthimis98

Χάρη κοκκίνισε αρκετά!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο!!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη κοιτα , εγω εδω και ενα μηνα δινω πιπερια φλωρινης καθε μερα. μολις ειδα οτι αρχησαν να πεφτουν φτερα πολλα αρχησα και πελτε αλλα και πατζαρι ζουμε μεσα στο νερο.

το πελτε το δινω ανακατεμενο με βρωμη και γυση σε μια αυγοθηκη...... αλλα σημερα μου τελειωσε και το φτιαξα με πατζαρι.

δες μια φωτο να καταλαβεις τι εχω κανει....






εγω το σκευος που χρησιμοποιω ειναι μια ποτιστρα π μ σπασε λιγακι και δεν μπαινει νερο αρα το χρησιμοποιω σαν αυγοθηκη.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ωραίος ο Χαρης  :winky:

----------


## jk21

θα βαζεις τοσο οσο να φευγει συντομα .δεν θελω υγρες τροφες ,αρκετη ωρα στο κλουβι !

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ως το βραδυ δεν θα υπαρχει τιποτα......  ο πελτες μου χαλασε... ειδες δεν ειχε αλατι και χαλασε πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## οδυσσέας

μολις τον ανοιγεις και περνεις οσο θες, μετα να του ριχνεις λαδι απο πανω, αρκετο για να τον σκεπαζει. για να μην μουχλιαζει.

----------


## xarhs

την επομενη φορα αυτο θα κανω...............

----------


## Peri27

Χαρη το χεις κανει και πολυ κουκλι.. οχι οτι πριν δεν ηταν αλλα τωρα ειναι τελειο!! ... Ο Πορτοκαλενιος χεχε  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

α ρε περι.............. και εσυ που ξερεις οτι ειναι αρσενικο????

----------


## jk21

πραγματι αν ο πελτες δεν εχει αλατι ,ειναι αλλοιωσιμος .βαλε λαδι οπως σου λεει ο οδυσσεας .σου χαλασε τοσο ευκολα και μεσα στο ψυγειο ; σε ποσο διαστημα; 
αλατι αρκετο ,βαζουν μονο στον παραδοσιακο πελτε που φτιαχνανε παλια στα χωρια (ακομα και τωρα γινεται ) για να διατηρειται για διαστημα και παλια που δεν υπηρχε ηλεκτρικο ,ακομα και χωρις ψυγειο .Τα ετοιμα σκευασματα ,συνηθως εχουν ελαχιστο ή καθολου

----------


## xarhs

δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως.......... σιγουρα 10 μερες. και γραφει απο πισω οτι διατηρειτε για 3 ημερες

----------


## Peri27

> α ρε περι.............. και εσυ που ξερεις οτι ειναι αρσενικο????



καλα αραξε δεν σου πα οτι ειναι αρσενικο ντε και καλα!! .....

----------


## alex1974

Χαρη καλημερα οπως βλεπεις η "μικρη" σου ειναι ενεργο μελος της υπολοιπης ομαδας !!!
 zoom

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ρε αλεξ............ πανεμορφη ειναι και την εχεις και σε ανετο κλουβι και ολα πεντκαθαρα


ειναι η τερμα δεξια για οσους δεν ξερουν

----------


## jk21

και απορεις πως χαλασε βρε ΧΑΡΗ; για να λεει μονο 3 μερες προφανως δεν εχει εκεινες τις ουσιες ,φυσικες ή συντηριτικα που θα την κρατησουν φρεσκια ...

----------


## xarhs

σημερα εφτιαξα κατι διαφορετικο μιας και μ ελειπε το πελτε.....






δειτε αποδοχη 

*το χρωμα του καναρινιου αδικειτε στο βιντεο ειναι πιο εντονο

----------


## xarhs

και αυτο ειναι το τελικο χρωμα λιγο πανω απο την ουρα............

----------


## alex1974

Καλα σε λεω....."σεφ" !

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ..... σεφ που φτιαχνει κατι με τη μεθοδο της αφειρημενης τεχνης.......

 οτι κοκκινω υπαρχει στο σπιτι , τσουπ το βαζω μεσα στα υλικα χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## alex1974

χαχαχαχα Ετσι κανουν οι αληθινοι "σεφ" !!! χαχαχαχα
Μπραβο ρε Χαρη εισαι ενας απο τους λιγους ( οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης  ) που δεν μασας να δοκιμαεις !!!
Μας τα δινεις ετοιμα στο....πιατο !!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σαν φωσφοριζε μαρκαδορακι θα γινει! χεχεχε.. πανεμορφο ειναι Χαρη.

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον..... εχουμε προχωρησει και βγαλαμε και φτερακια και απο κατω.

ειναι χιονε τα φτερακια απο κατω....



σιγα σιγα μαθαινουμε να μενουμε ηρεμοι οταν μπαινει χερι μεσα στο κλουβι

----------


## olga

Χάρη σε λίγο θα έρχεται μόνο του στο χέρι σου και θα παίρνει πόζες για να το βγάζεις φωτογραφίες! χαχαχα

Να σου πω? δεν το εχεις ακουσει να κελαηδάει καθόλου? ¨οταν το διαλεξα ειμαι σίγουρη πως αυτό ηταν που άκουγα!

----------


## xarhs

ναι κελαηδαει........... ειναι αρσενικο..!!!!!!!!!!

ολγα εγω του μιλαω και αυτο μου απανταει με κελαηδημα....................

----------


## olga

χαχα! Το πέτυχα λοιπον!

----------


## MAKISV

μπραβο χαρηη..κουκλι. να μαστε και εμεις μια μερα πριν βγουμε στο κλαρακι...ο αγαπημενος φανουρης που επεζησε γιατι ετσι ηθελε η φυση...ηταν απο αλλη μανα οπου πεταξε τα αυγα στο πατωμα (δυστυχως ο φανουρης ηταν ο μονος που δεν εσπασε) και ετσι τον εβαλα με αλλη μανα.εκει λοιπον γυριζω την δευτερη μετα σπιτι και βλεπω τον φανουρη εξω απο την φωλια και ξεψυχουσε.τον βαζω μεσα και απο τοτε τον αποδεχτηκε η μανα οπου και εγινε ενα πουλακι 22 ημερων σημερα.φανουρη...εισαι τυχερος φιλε μου.καλως ηρθες....[IMG]

----------


## xarhs

ωραιος ο φανουρης...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο στον Φανουρη !!!!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Μακη να σου ζησει ο Φανουρης και να γινει "Φανουραρος" αντε να τραβηξει και καμμια τσιμπια στην μανα που δεν τον δεχτηκε,,χαχαχα

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα όμορφα, ειδικά το γκρι-μπλε στην τελευταία φωτό!!!  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Μακη να σου ζησει ο Φανουρης,και Χαρη ολα τα πουλια σου ειναι υπεροχα ιδικα το ασπρο και το γκρι-μπλε

----------


## alex1974

Γεια σου Χαρη με τα ωραια σου !!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Πανεμορφα!!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι Χαρη!!!

----------


## Kanarinis

Με αυτές τις ομορφιές μου φαίνεται θα κατηφορίσω προς τα μέρη σου  :Big Grin:  !!! Μπράβο ρε Χαρη για το μεράκι σου....... στο ανταποδίδουν τα πουλάκια σου με το καλύτερο!!! Τα ασπρα και το γκρι όπως λένε και τα παιδιά παραπάνω όλα τα λεφτά!!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια γυρησα και περασαν απολυμανση ολα.... πεταξα τροφες μυλοξιδο φουλ... γιατι ειχα κρουσματα απο ξηρη ευλογια. τα κανω και μπανακι , αλλαξαμε και μιγμα.

εντοματαξυ τα ταιζω την παλια καλη διατροφη..... φουλ χορταρικα , αντρακλα , μαρουλι(απο κηπο) φυλλα απο πιπεριες.

εντομεταξυ εκει που τρελαινονται ειναι οταν βαζεις παραγινομενο μηλο στο κλουβι , γινεται χαμος.

παιδια και κατι αλλο...... το ασπρο που γεννηθηκε πριν ενα μηνα με κοκκινα ματια , τελικα δεν ειναι ακριβως ασπρο αλλα ασπρο σατινε.....(καταπληκτικο χρωμα)

----------


## jk21

δεν καταλαβα ... πεταξες την τροφη που ηταν στα κλουβια ή αλλαξες μιγμα; το μηλοξυδο παλι τι σου φταιει;

----------


## xarhs

πεταξα τις τροφες , που ηταν μεσα σε ολες τις ταιστρες , και εφτιαξα καινουργιο μιγμα.

το μυλοξιδο ειναι για τα σκευη να καθαρισουν.

τωρα παντως ειναι ολα μια χαρα , το φτερωμα απο ολα λαμπει στην κυριολεξια.

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!!! ομως Χαρη το μηλοξυδο κρατα το για τα μπανακια τους και για τις ποτιστρες και βρες χωριατικο ξυδι για καθαρισμο! να μην μενει τιποτα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανδαισία χρωμάτων.... 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

καλη ιδεα δημητρη...!!!!!

σας ευχαριστω παιδια...!!!!!

----------


## jk21

απολυμανση για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μονο με χλωριομενο νερο (10 μερη νερο 1 χλωρινη ) .δεν χαμπαριαζει ο ιος απο ξυδι ....

----------


## xarhs

με το φαρμακο αυτο που βαλα δημητρη , νεκρωθηκε πιστευω. μαυρησε τελειως στο ποδι , εξαλλου ενα πουλι ειναι απο τα 17 στην κλουβα.

τον ειχα ξανα περασει πριν 2 χρονια τον ιο και οταν εβαλα φαρμακο δεν εμφανιστηκε σε κανενα και πουθενα αλλου.

οταν ξανα κανω απολυμανση ομως με χλωριο.

----------


## alex1974

Ξεκινησαν τις διακοπες τους τα....πουλια !!!!
χαχαχαχα
Μπραβο ρε Χαρη , τα παρατηρεις ολα και τα προλαβαινεις ( ευτυχως....) στην αρχη !!!

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο (μου εχει αναφερει ο Χαρης το podagrine ) απλα καυτηριασες τα ογκιδια ή εν πασει περιπτωσει εξαφανισες νωριτερα τα συμπτωματα .Ο ιος δεν φευγει και για να εξαφανιστει απο τους χωρους ,θελει χλωριο στη διαλυση που σου ειπα .Αμεσα 

http://www.avianweb.com/avianpox.html

sanitize the area with a 10% bleach solution and raise the environmental temperature
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7...6362--,00.html
 Feeders, waterers, birdbaths and cages should be decontaminated with a 10% bleach solution.

----------


## alex1974

> το φαρμακο (μου εχει αναφερει ο Χαρης το podagrine ) απλα καυτηριασες τα ογκιδια ή εν πασει περιπτωσει εξαφανισες νωριτερα τα συμπτωματα .Ο ιος δεν φευγει και για να εξαφανιστει απο τους χωρους ,θελει χλωριο στη διαλυση που σου ειπα .Αμεσα 
> 
> http://www.avianweb.com/avianpox.html
> 
> sanitize the area with a 10% bleach solution and raise the environmental temperature 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7...6362--,00.html
>  Feeders, waterers, birdbaths and cages should be decontaminated with a 10% bleach solution.


Τρομακτικο !!!!!

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον περασαν απολυμανση τα πουλια με χλωρινη........ τα κανα και μπανιο.

και εγινε κατι που δεν θα το πιστεψετε.... με τη θεραπεια podagrine δυο φορες τη μερα για 2 μερες το ογκιδιο της ευλογιας τελος.

επεσε....... εξαφανιστηκε ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. δειτε....





και η κλουβα απολυμασμενη...........

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο και μακαρι να εξαφανηστικε Χαρη γιατι με αυτα που διαβασα και ειδα......κατα τρομαξα !!!!

----------


## xarhs

οχι αλεξ......... δεν ειναι τιποτα. το χω ξανα περασει εγω........

βασικα ειναι οπως στους ανθρωπους. που περναμε ευλογια. 

ετσι μ πε μια κτηνιατρος.............

----------


## panos70

οπως περναμε εμεις ;..........μακρια απο τα πουλια μου και ας παει οπου θελει,σου ειπε γιατι επιασαν ευλογια  ;  η τι ηταν αυτο που το προκαλεσε ;

----------


## xarhs

κουνουπια......... μαλλον.

τι να πω εγω τωρα θα τα εχω βασιλιαδες που γυρησα απο το βολο.....

πανο θα δεις αν μια μερα ερθει και σε σενα αυτη η αρρωστια(χτυπα ξυλο) θα λες αυτα που λεω εγω τωρα.

γιατι και εγω τρελα εχω με τις αρρωστιες..........

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ δεν ξερω ποσο χαλια ηταν πριν ,αλλα στο πισω δαχτυλο ακριβως εκει που τελειωνει το νυχι ,το ογκιδιο ειναι εμφανεστατο εστω και ανοιχτοχρωμο .εχει και μικρη πληγη αν ειδες 

πιστευω οτι απλα το καυτηριασες 

* οταν λες οτι εκανες τα πουλια απολυμανση με χλωρινη ... ενννοεις υποθετω τους χωρους ....

----------


## xarhs

το κλουβι εννοω....... τον χωρο δηλαδη το πλακακι δεν το απολυμανα γιατι την μετακινω την κλουβα ειναι μεγαλο υο μπαλκονι.

στη φωτο δεν ξερω πως ακριβως φαινεται , αλλα το ογκιδιο επεσε.... εκει που λες εσυ ειναι το πατουσακι του. το μονο που εχει μηνει τωρα ειναι ενα μικρο σημαδακι απο το ογκιδιο

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια εχει δει κανενας ποτε καναρινακι 40 ημερων να ζητα τροφη απο τη μανα του και να μην  θελει να φαει μονο του?????

δεν τρωει το χαζο , και ειμαι αναγκασμενος να το ταιζω εγω..... μολις του βαλα με συριγγα ετρωγε σαν τρελο.

αμα δεν το βλεπα με τα ματια μου δεν θα το πιστευα.

το φτερωμα του ειναι πληρες ανεπτυγμενο και φαινεται σαν ενηλικο

----------


## panos70

Χαρη απο τα κουνουπια δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι γιατι εγω χρονια τωρα τα εχω σε υποστεγο με κουνουπια και δεν ειχα τετιοιο προβλημα εως τωρα ,δεν ξερω μηπως καποιο κουνουπι ηταν μολυσμενο και κωλυσαν τα πουλια ,εμενα μια φορα μου ετυχε ενα καναρινακι που το χωρισα 35 ημερων κι επειδη δεν ετρωγε  μονο του μεχρι να το ξαναβαλω στους γονεις του δεν αντεξε και ψοφησε

----------


## xarhs

εγω πανο εκει τα ειχα τα πουλια επαφη με νεα πουλια δεν ειχαν , αρα απο καπου ηρθε.

σπουργιτια και περιστερια δεν πλησιαζουν αρα εκει κατεληξα

----------


## jk21

η ευλογια μεταδιδεται ειτε απο πουλι σε πουλι ,μονο οταν ειναι σε ενεργη μορφη .Αν δεν ειναι σε ενεργη μορφη (να δινει συμπτωματα δηλαδη ) πρεπει να υπαρχει ο ξενιστης που θα την μεταφερει .Αυτα συνηθως ειναι τα κουνουπια 

Χαρη οχι μονο εχω δει  (και σε δικα μου απο κανενα ποτε ποτε ) αλλα και  σε πολλους ... χωρις να κανουμε ελεγχο ενα ενα πουλι αν τρωει μονο του και αν τρωει και σπορους ,τα μεταφερουμε συνηθως πανω στο μηνα και μετα εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα που ακουστηκαν ,που πολλες φορες ειναι τραγικα .Μαλιστα μπορει ενα πουλι να τρωει κανονικα και σπορους και αν απομακρυνθει ,να μην το κανει και να μην πηγαινει καν να φαει απο τα καγκελα ,αν το κλουβι του ειναι σε επαφη με το κλουβι του πατερα .Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που επιμενω να μην βιαζομαστε να μετακινουμε τα μικρα και να τα εχουμε αρχικα ,ακομα και αν εχουν ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,σε επαφη με τους γονιους μεσω καγκελων και σε αμεση παρατηρηση δικια μας ,για διαπιστωση καταστασεων σαν αυτη που περιεγραψες

----------


## xarhs

το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω δεν το μετακινησα.... με τη μανα του το χω , αλλα αυτη πλεον δεν ταιζει , ποσο και αυτη η καημενη.

μολις ειδε την κρεμα που του φτιαξα μου τη ρουφαγε απο το χερι , και ας ειναι τοσο μεγαλο

----------


## jk21

μα μετα την εξοδο απο το κλουβι ,ταιζει ο πατερας ... εκτος αν δεν υπηρχε καθολου πατερας ,απο την αρχη της επωασης (αλλα και απομακρυσμενος γενικως ,γιατι αν ειναι καπου εκει κοντα ,μολις τα μικρα βγουν απο τη φωλια ,η μαμα θελει το μπαμπα και οχι αυτα ... )

----------


## xarhs

πατερας δεν υπηρξε ποτε...... απλα αυτα τα μικρα δεν λενε να γινουν ανεξαρτητα. δηλαδη αυτο το ενα τους σπορους ουτε που τους αγγιζει...

ευτυχως μου κοψε και ειδα οτι εχει αδυνατησει αρκετα και το προλαβα

----------


## xarhs

παιδια τον τελευταιο καιρο περνανε τα καναρινια μικρα κυριως , την λεγομενη ξηρη ευλογια.

η αρρωστια αυτη θελει προληπτικα μεσα στο νερο αντιβιωση Αviomycine και για να πεσει σαν ''μπιμπικι'' το αγκιδιο πολυ γρηγορα , αλειφουμε το σημειο που εχει προσβληθει με το podagrine της tafarm μια φορα τη μερα με το πινελακι

ειχα σε ενα καναρινι λοιμωξη στο αναπνευστικο και με το aviomycine σε 3 μερες εχει βελτιωθει σημαντικα.

επισης σε ενα αλλο καναρινι βγηκε το ογκιδιο στο ματι με αποτελεσμα παραλιγο να τυφλωθει.



εκανα οτι μπορουσα , αντιβιωση στο νερο , ταισμα στο χερι συνεχεια , πλησεις με χαμομυλι , και φτασαμε εδω.

.

εν τελη μπορεσα να τον σουλουπωσω τον ιο , και ειμαστε καπως καλυτερα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα...
Μπράβο Χάρη που έσωσες το πουλάκι!  :Happy:  Ευτυχώς δεν τυφλώθηκε.

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ ευχομαι να ξεμπλεξεις γρηγορα .Με κινησεις σου απο την μερια του προβληματικου ματιου ,δες αν σε αντιλαμβανεται και δεν εχει απο κει προβλημα ορασης

----------


## xarhs

αντιλαμβανεται δημητρη , αλλα οχι τελεια.

----------


## Peri27

ευχομαι ολα να πανε απο το καλο στο καλυτερο!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Περαστικά να είναι

----------


## johnakos32

μπραβο ρε Χαρη ελπιζω περαστικα να ειναι και να πανε ολα καλα με το μικρο τι θα κανεις δεν τρωει ουτε μαλακες τροφες μονο του?

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον το μικρο το εσωσα....... η ευλογια απο το ματι σχεδον εχει φυγει τελειως.

πλεον τρωει μονο του , και το φτερωμα του λαμπει απο υγεια....

τα ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ.....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δειτε ενα λευκο σατινε με κοκκινα ματια............ ειναι τα 1 απο τα τελευταια πουλακια που γεννηθηκαν για το 2013 πριν κανα διμηνο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαρη, ειναι κουκλι! Να το χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## olga

Να το χαίρεσαι! Φαίνεται πολύ ομορφο! βαλε μας και μια φωτογραφια να φαινεται το χρώμα του στο φως της ημερας!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Χαρη που εσωσες το πουλακι σου , πραγματικα τα φροντιζεις και τα αγαπας παρα πολυ τα καναρινια σου !
Να σου ζησει και ο "νεος" !!!!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Gardelius

*Ωραία πουλάκια έχεις....απο χρωματα !!!!*  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

ολα κουκλακια!! αλλα αυτο στη 2η φωτο ειναι τρελοοοοοοο ζουζουνιιιιιιιιι  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  ..

----------


## xarhs

> *Ωραία πουλάκια έχεις....απο χρωματα !!!!*


τα χρωματα ειναι η κατηγορια ''πλευσης'' μου.....




> ολα κουκλακια!! αλλα αυτο στη 2η φωτο ειναι τρελοοοοοοο ζουζουνιιιιιιιιι  ..


περι αυτο το ζουζουνι ειναι ενα καταπληκτικο αρσενικο.......... ειναι ντουρος που λεμε και με οποια ζευγαρωσει ολα βγαινουν γονιμοποιημενα

----------


## Peri27

Ε τοτε μη στο στερησω  :winky:

----------


## jimgo

ειναι φοβερα ολα χαρη , μπραβο

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πολύ όμορφα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Χαρη !!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## gpapjohn

κουκλιά, να τα χαίρεσαι Χάρη

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω γιωργο...!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο ρε Χαρη , αψογα !!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!! και νοικοκυρεμενα, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! φιλαρακι.  :Happy:

----------


## fysaei

Καλό χειμώνα Χάρη, χάρμα οφθαλμών τα πουλάκια σου και..πραγματικά  ατελειωτα! ::

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια........

καλο χειμωνα....!!!!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Χαρη εναι πανεμορφα και σε πολυ ωραιο χωρο με πρασιναδα!!!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω νικο..!!!

ναι πισω ειναι ο κηπος...... εχω φυτεμενες και πιπεριες , και τα κλαδια τους τα βαζω και τα τρωνε.. τρελαινονται να χωνονται μεσα στα φυλλα.

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Χαρη ποτε θα με καλεσεις για κανενα καφεδακι ..?  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη το σπιτι μου ειναι ανοιχτο για σενα να ερθεις οποτε θες....!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε ολα τους πανεμορφα

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Peri27

Το εχεις κανει κουκλι!!! πραγματικα πανεμορφο!! ..φτου φτου σκορδα  μη στο ματιασω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφο.... και ωραιο κοκκινο χρωμα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Με Φυσική χρωστική να υποθεσω,....

----------


## xarhs

εννοειτε αυτο ηλια......... τη μεθοδο με τα ανακατεμενα πατζαρια , πελτε , κοκκινη πιπερια  και βρωμη........

απλα δεν το περιποιηθηκα ολη την περιοδο της πτεροροιας οπως ηθελα γιατι εφυγα για διακοπες.

----------


## Gardelius

εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται μια χαρά!!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο ρε Χαρη , πραγματικο "κοσμημα" ειναι !!!!!

----------


## YELLOW

Χαρη ωραια πουλια με ωραια χρωματα φιλε , βαλε σκορδα στο κλουβι για το ματι...

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Peri27

ελα ρε Χαρη τρελανέ  μας παλι με τα κουκλια σου!!! .. ε ρε κατι ομορφιεεεες!! ...  :Happy0064:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα ρε Χάρη...!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν, ειδικα αυτο το κυριαρχο δεν βλεπεται λεμε! χαχαχαχα!!!!!!! 

Χαρη ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!! μπραβο!! φιλαρακι.  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

σας ευχαριστω παιδια...!!!!!

εσενα δημητρη ξερω πως δεν σου αρεσει....... 

χαχαχαχαχ.....

αντε να αρχησεις να βγαζεις και εσυ ασπρα φετος........ και προβλεπω δυναμικο ξεκινημα..!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Χαρη μπραβο σου , βλεπω να τους βαζεις "ολους" στην πριζα ωστε να βγαλουν ασπρα καναρινακια του χρονου !!!!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## johnakos32

Ομορφα ειναι χαρη μονο δυο παρατηρησεις , αυτο το κιτρινο - ασπρο μωζαικ ειναι? πολυ αχνα χρωματα δεν εχει μηπως του λειπει κατι? και κατι ακομα γρασιδι ειναι αυτα εκει κατω?Να σου ζησουν ομορφα παρδαλα χρωματακια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ!

----------


## xarhs

σας ευχαριστω παιδια...!!!!

γιαννη ειναι σιταρι αυτο το χορτο που τα ταισα σημερα , και απο φρουτα το πραγραμμα σημερα ειχε μηλο (φιρικι) και ροδι.......

γιαννη αυτο που λες εσυ μοζαικ ειναι μπασταρδεμενο , και δεν κανω κανενος ειδους βαψημο........ για αυτο ειναι απαλα τα χρωματα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα Χάρη!!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

Αλήθεια τους βάζεις γρασίδι, κάνει;  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εγω σιταρι τους εβαλα που μοιαζει με γρασιδι...... 

για το γρασιδι δεν ξερω , δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε

----------


## gpapjohn

Χάρη οι φωτογραφίες με τα καναρίνια σου μου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση...

----------


## Peri27

Πανεμορφα .. και οι πατηθρες τελειες!! γειας τα χερια σου!

----------


## alex1974

Γεια σου Χαρη με τα ωραια σου.....

----------


## xarhs

παιδια , εγω ξεκινησα διατροφη με αυγο..... μετα απο αρκετο καιρο το αυγο ξανα επανηλθε στην διατροφη τους.

μεχρι στιγμης ετρωγαν φουλ χορταρικα οπως κλαρια απο πιεπεριες και οτιδηποτε φυτρωνε σε γλαστρες και στον κηπο. και φρουτα οπως μηλο , ροδι και γενικα οτι υπηρχε

πιστευω τους εκανα μια αρκετα ολοκληρωμενη διατροφη , και τωρα το αυγο επανηλθε , για να αρχησουν να περνουν δυναμεις και να φορτιζουν μπαταριες για τις αναπαραγωγες που θα ερθουν στο μελλον....

φετος κρατησα μονο 3 θυληκα τα οποια ειναι τα εξης..... 






tτην ασπρουλα εδω μπροστα.....................







και αλλη μια που τωρα δεν την βρισκω σε φωτο.... γκριζοπη ειναι.




επισης ηθελα να αναφερω οτι απο την ανταλλαγη που εκανα με ενα παιδι και του δωσα δυο πανεμορφα πουλια το ενα του εφυγε.........  και δεν το βρηκε...!!!

και ειναι αυτο..... 









ευχομαι και παρακαλαω τον θεο , να βρηκε ενα νεο σπιτι που να του συμπεριφερθουν οπως το αξιζει.......

λυπαμαι παρα μα παρα πολυ...... να ειναι καλα οπου και αν ειναι τωρα ευχομαι..

----------


## Gardelius

Ποτε λες να ξεκινησεις Χαρη και με ποσα ζευγαρια ;;

----------


## xarhs

κοιτα εγω ξεκινησα τωρα με αυγο , και οποτε θελησουν αυτα......  υπολογιζω σε 2 μηνες περιπου αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.... η μεγαλυτερη που μοιαζει με μοζαικ ισως και σε 1 μηνα και κατι ποτε δεν ξερεις....

φετος θα πεσω στα 3 ζευγαρια.......

----------


## jk21

ποτε δεν ξερεις ... αλλα να τα εχεις να μην βλεπονται ,ξεχωρα << για να μην μαθουν >>  :Happy:  και δεν μαζευονται μετα 

με δεδομενο οτι το αυγο δινει μεθειονινη και λυσινη που συνθετουν στους οργανισμους την καρνιτινη και με δεδομενο οτι η τελευταια ευνοει την γονιμοτητα ,οταν η σπερματογενεση (τα κυτταρα που θα εξελιχθουν σε σπερματα ) ξεκινα 2 μηνες πανω κατω νωριτερα ,πριν το σπερμα παρει την πληρως ωριμη μορφη του ,μια χαρα ξεκινησες .Σταδιακα βεβαια

----------


## xarhs

δεν βιαζομαστε δημητρη..... μην την ηρεμια τους... ειναι στα κλουβακια τους ξεχωριστα και προετοιμαζονται...!!

----------


## johnakos32

Μπράβο Χαρη μια χαρά και γω σε δύο βδομαδουλες θα ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά και βλέπουμε. Την άνοιξη τα καλά! 3 ζευγάρια σίγουρα και εγώ για τέταρτο δεν ξέρω.καλή επιτυχία

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω γιαννη..!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη καλη επιτυχια στη νεα σεζον!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη..!!! εσυ θα βαλεις ρατσακια φετος?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλη επιτυχια Χαρη! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω νικο...!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ναι θατα βαλω... υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να παω ξανα και για τιμπραντο....   

 :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

αα ναι δημητρη????? 

αντε παιδια ολοι να εχετε καλες αναπαραγωγες...!!!!!!

να δουμε και φετος πως θα τα παμε......

θα βαλεις και καρδερινες φετος εσυ μητσο εε?  καλα τι πανεμορφα πουλια ηταν αυτα που εχεις δημοσιευσει??

----------


## mitsman

:winky:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Πανέμορφα πανέμορφα και κερδίζουν και διαγωνισμούς!τιμπραντο σε απλή εκτροφή η Ποιο εξειδικευμένα;καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη και σε σένα Νίκο που έχεις και καναρίνια φέτος!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις Χαρη. 
Σου ευχομαι!!!! τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.  :Happy: 

Κριμα για την μικρη, ελπιζω να πηγε σε κανενα σπιτι και να την φροντιζουν.

----------


## panos70

Xαρη να σου πανε ολα καλα ,και να εχεις καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο Χαρη καλη σεζον να εχεις γιατι απο προεροιμασια ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι σουπερ !!!!!
Εγω φετος ( πρωτα ο Θεος ) λεω να βαλω 5 ζευγαρια !!!!
Τα εχω ψιλο βρει και το ενα θα εχει την δικη σου καναρα !!!!!!!
Με το καλο σου ευχομαι !

----------


## gpapjohn

Χάρη, σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και φέτος!

Τα καναρίνια σου είναι για wallpaper.

----------


## xarhs

Σας ευχαριστω ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου....!!!!

ευχομαι με τη σειρα μου , και εσεις να εχετε καλες αναπαραγωγες....!!!!!!

πρααγματικα σας ευχαριστω ολους εναν προς εναν.......!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

με το καλό Χάρη.. Μιλάμε για εσωτερική εκτροφή εε ;

----------


## xarhs

εσωτερικη ναι στελιο.......... σε ευχαριστω..!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

καλες αναπαραγωγες Χαρη!

----------


## YELLOW

Φιλε μου Χαρη ολα να σου πανε καλα και φετος και ελπιζω να σε ψησω σιγα-σιγα για ενασχοληση με μωσαικα... σε βλεπω ετοιμο ..

----------


## jk21

καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια ΧΑΡΗ ! 

Φετος θελω και σουμακ ,μαζι με πιπερια ,πελτε κλπ !

----------


## Peri27

Ευχομαι να εχεις πολλες επιτυχιες και ολα να πανε ετσι οπως θες ... καλη αρχη!!!  :Happy:

----------


## BugsBunny

Καλή αρχή φίλε...

Ήθελα να ρωτησώ...
Έχω βάλει ένα ζευγάρει για αναπαραγωγή.
Είναι σε θερμοκρασία 17-18 Β.
Τους βάζω κάθε μέρα αυγό και βιταμίνη Ε.
Ο αρσενικός,κελαηδάει συνέχεια και πάρα πολύ...και η θηλυκιά όταν κελαηδάει αυτός,πηγαίνει συνέχεια πέρα δώθε στο κλαδί της.

Λέτε σιγά-σιγά να βάλω την φωλιά και νήμα;

----------


## xarhs

Χρηστο δεν ξερω εσυ τι προετοιμασια εχεις κανει στα πουλια σου... αλλα  αμα τα εχεις προετοιμασει δεν νομιζω να εχεις κανενα προβλημα.

Εμενα δυο απο τις καναρες μου φτιαχνουν φωλια.............. παλι νωρις ξεκινησαμε...!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Εμενα δυο απο τις καναρες μου φτιαχνουν φωλια..............



τι θερμοκρασία έχεις και φως ;; (ώρες..)..

----------


## xarhs

ωρες μεχρι τωρα οσες ειχε εξωτερικα....... ο χωρος ειναι εσωτερικος χωρις θερμανηση.

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο τότε... αν έχουν πυρώσει είσαι οκ.

εμένα χωρίς θέρμανση πέρσι μου πήγε πολύ "αργά"...

καλή συνέχεια & επιτυχίες !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή επιτυχία χάρη και μένα μια είχε ααρχίσει και πυρωνε αερωσσα το μείγμα με κεχρι και δεν συνέχισε..  Είναι αυτο το γκλοστερ που σου έδειχνα. Άμα αρχίσουν τα αυγούλακια ξεκινά να μας τα παρουσιάζεις..

----------


## xarhs

εμενα πυρωσαν και τα αρσενικα.... αλλο πραγμα. και φετος υποτιθεται οτι τα καθυστερησα κιολας..!!!!

σε ευχαριστω..!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

χρησιμοποιεις προσθετα για το πυρωμα κ ποια?

----------


## johnakos32

Σταυρό όχι από ότι ξέρω από τις κάμποσες φορές που έχουμε μιλήσει  ο Χάρης είναι κατά σε όλα τα χημικά σκευάσματα και προτιμάει τους φυσικούς τρόπους για οτιδήποτε ,τα περισσότερα πουλιά του είναι γεννημένα τέτοια Εποχή όποτε με το αυγό που δίνει ο Χάρης πυρωσαν.Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα θα σου τα πει ο Χάρης.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

δεν εννοω απαραιτητα χημικα, αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανει αλλιως πως χωρις φως κ θερμανση? μπορει με γυρι κ πλουσιο μειγμα σπορων ακομα,ζαρζαβατικα φρουτα κ αυγο οπως ειπες, αλλα γιατι τοσο νωρις? απο οτι ξερω δεν ασχολειται με διαγωνισμους

----------


## johnakos32

Από τις συζητήσεις μου με τον Χαρη τα περισοτερα του καναρινια τωρα πυρωνουν ξεκιναει και νωρις προετημασια , τελιωνει και νωρις για να μην τα χει αργοτερα που θα εχει διάβασμα..και εγω εχω ξεκινησει προετημασια σε όλα μου αλλα μαλλον μαρτιο θα τα βαλω να μεγαλωσουν και λιγο !!

----------


## xarhs

εγω πολλα λαχανικα και φρουτακια δινω ολο το χρονο.

τωρα πριν κανα μηνα ξεκινησα και αυγο. αυτα , τιποτα αλλο.

χωρις θερμανση και χωρις φως , και ετοιμαζεται και το τριτο θυληκο που εχω αλλα αυτο προσπαθω να το καθυστερησω λιγακι ακομα.

το μειγμα αυτο που εδινα και το καλοκαιρι δινω ακομα.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> ωρες μεχρι τωρα οσες ειχε εξωτερικα....... ο χωρος ειναι εσωτερικος χωρις θερμανηση.



Χαρη σκοπευεις να τις αυξησεις? η νυχτα ειναι μεγαλη ακομα, δε θα μενουν πολλες ωρες αταιστοι οι νεοσσοι?

----------


## xarhs

και τωρα το αφηνω το φως για να τρωνε και το βραδυ... μολις ερθει η ωρα για νεοσσους εννοειτε πως καθε μερα θα εχουν ανοιχτο φως το βραδυ

----------


## panos70

Χαρη αυγο καθε ποτε δινεις; αν αυξησεις το φως και το αυγο θα πυρωσουν πολυ συντομα , εγω μονο ferti vit  τα δινω και τα κανω διαιτα ,μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχουν πυρωσει ακομη, φετος θα τα βαλω τελη φευρουαριου

----------


## xarhs

πανο καθε μερα..... αλλα για μικρο διαστημα , και πυρωσαν γρηγορα δεν το περιμενα

----------


## panos70

Ναι Χαρη το αυγο τα πυρωνει πολυ γρηγορα ,γιαυτο εγω αποφευγω να το δινω απο τωρα ,οταν θελησω να πυρωσουν θα το δινω κι εγω καθε μερα,αλωστε ειναι γνωστο σε ολους σχεδον οτι το αυγο τα πυρωνει

----------


## xarhs

καλα αυτο το ξερω...... απλα δεν περιμενα τοσο γρηγορα.

τα αρσενικα μου πχ τα περισσοτερα δεν πυρωσαν ακομα

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν πυρωνει το αυγο! η επαρκης ποσοτητα φαγητού και πρωτεινων τα κανει να νιωσουν ετοιμα να προσωρησουν σε γεννα μονο αυγο χωρις φρουτα και λαχανικα για πηγη βιταμινών δεν αρκει.ΜΗΝ λεμε αυτά που jk21 εχει εξηγησει σε προηγουμενα ποστσ  :Anim 26:

----------


## panos70

> *johnakos32*     Δεν πυρωνει το αυγο! η επαρκης ποσοτητα φαγητού και πρωτεινων τα κανει  να νιωσουν ετοιμα να προσωρησουν σε γεννα μονο αυγο χωρις φρουτα και  λαχανικα για πηγη βιταμινών δεν αρκει.ΜΗΝ λεμε αυτά που jk21 εχει  εξηγησει σε προηγουμενα ποστσ


 Εγω δεν θα διαφωνησω αλλα ουτε θα συμφωνησω απλα απεχει αρκετα η θεωρια απο την πραξη ,εχω δει ζευγαρια χωρις καθολου αυγοτροφη λαχανικων και χορταρικων και χωρις καθολου βιταμινων στο νερο ,δλδ μονο αυγο και τροφη να βγαζουν 5 στα 5 για 3 γεννες ανετα ,οποτε οτι και να λεμε ειναι ασκοπο και απλα θεωριες, στην πραξη ειναι διαφορετικα,και δεν μπορουμε να διαφωνησουμε δλδ....πρεπει σε ολα να συμφωνουμε ;

http://www.megafarm.gr/content/view/34/10/

----------


## panagiotisgloster

*κι εγω ειμαι σχεδον ετοιμος....αλλη μια εβδομαδα με Ε...και παμε που καλα τα αρσενικα ειναι ετοιμα να φανε τα καγκελα!!!!!!
*

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω βαζω καρυδακι με μελι....δεν ξερω θα ειμουν θετικος στο  να δοκιμασω προετημασια χωρις αυγο και να εβρισκα αλλα τροπο ως πηγη πρωτεινων εστω να εβλεπα ποιο ζευγαρι θα πυρωνε νωρίτερα.Αυγο και μονο ξερω ότι χρησιμοποιουν μονο οι πετσοπαδες αλλα και τα πουλια που περνουμε από εκει βλέπουμε και τις αντοχες τους, φετος θα πειραματιστω με πολλα....Δεν ειπα ότι πρεπει να συμφωνούμε σε όλα φυσικα και αυτό δεν γινεται

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη ο καθε ενας εχει τις αποψεις του.

αλλοι τα λενε απο εμπειρια , αλλοι τα λενε επειδη τα εψαξαν και τα διαβασαν. 

και υπαρχει και μια μεσαια κατηγορια που μεταδιδει αυτα που ειπαν οι αλλοι.

εγω δεν θελω να αντιπαρατεθω με κανεναν ,  δεν υπαρχει λογος αλλωστε.

δεν θελετε να πυρωνει το αυγο? δεν πυρωνει , και τελειωνει εδω η ιστορια.

----------


## mitsman

Το οτι το αυγο δεν πυρωνει ειναι κατι το δεδομενο.... 
Το οτι βοηθαει ομως να νιωσουν τα πουλια πιο δυνατα και επομενως να μπουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης ειναι και αυτο δεδομενο! Σε συναρτηση παντα με το φως και την θερμοκρασια!
Αν ηταν ετσι την περιοδο της πτερορροιας θα ειχαμε γεμισει φωλιες και αυγα!

Οχι το αυγο ΔΕΝ πυρωνει!
ΝΑΙ το αυγο βοηθαει να ερθουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης τα πουλια!

----------


## xarhs

οι αποψεις διιστανται δημητρη. 

εγω με το αυγο μπορω να πυρωσω οποτε και οταν θελω τα πουλια μου , και αυτο ειναι που θα καθορησει ποτε θα αρχησω ζευγαρωματα.

ο καθ ενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει.

εγω ομως στηρηζω την αποψη μου , γιατι ετσι κανω τη δουλεια μου.

δεν θελω συνεχεια στη συζητηση.  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

> *xarhs*                  οι αποψεις διιστανται δημητρη. 
> 
> εγω με το αυγο μπορω να πυρωσω οποτε και οταν θελω τα πουλια μου , και αυτο ειναι που θα καθορησει ποτε θα αρχησω ζευγαρωματα.
> 
> ο καθ ενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει.
> 
> εγω ομως στηρηζω την αποψη μου , γιατι ετσι κανω τη δουλεια μου.
> 
> δεν θελω συνεχεια στη συζητηση.


  κι εγω στηριζω αυτο που λεει ο Χαρης ,γιατι αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα,εμενα με ενδιαφερει οτι βαζοντας αυγο πυρωνουν πολυ γρηγορα ,τωρα τι εναι αυτο που τα κανει να πυρωσουν δεν με πολυ ενδιαφερει απλα κανω τι δουλεια μου σιγουρα και με επιτυχια

----------


## johnakos32

Καλό είναι να ξέρουμε τι κάνουνε και γιατί το κάνουμε έτσι.. Το να ζητάς να σου αιτιολογήσει κάποιος γιατί είπε ότι το τάδε πουλί έχει αυτή την ασθένεια Ενώ δεν ξέρεις τι δίνεις και γιατί το δίνεις ποιος ο λόγος και η αιτία; Γνώμη μου και την εκφράζω.

----------


## panos70

Βρε Γιαννη οριστε γιατι το αυγο τα πυρωνει  http://www.megafarm.gr/content/view/34/10/ ...εχει πολλες φυσικες και φρεσκιες βιταμινες σε υψηλα επιπεδα,φιλος μου τα πυρωνει μονο με αυγο , με φυσικο φωτισμο απο της 8 εως 5+30 πριν απο ενα μηνα,και με θερμοκρασια 2-3 βαθμους,μεσα στην παγωνια του βγαλανε (4) μικρα τωρα ειναι στη δευτερη γεννα επιτυχως με αλλα 4,με μηλο και με κιτρινη βιταμινη (μπισκοτο) και τιποτα αλο εγω βλεπω στην πραξη τι γινεται και το μεταφερω ..... αφου δεν θελετε να  πυρωνει το αυγο? δεν πυρωνει , και τελειωνει εδω η ιστορια ,αλο δεν το αναλυω

----------


## xarhs

> αφου δεν θελετε να  πυρωνει το αυγο? δεν πυρωνει , και τελειωνει εδω η ιστορια ,αλο δεν το αναλυω


πανο ας κανουμε εμεις τη δουλεια μας , και αστους αυτους να μην πιστευουν.

τι σε νοιαζει? ο καθενας τα πουλια του τα εχει χωρια....

----------


## mitsman

Άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελεφαντας!!!! Ότι πεις χάρη!!! Την επόμενη φορά που θα βγω με την κοπέλα μου θα φάω αυγο! Βρες μου κατι που να αποδεικνύει ότι το αυγο έχει κάποιο στοιχείο που πυρωνει κ θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη! Σε αντίθεση ο Δημήτρης jk21 έχει αποδείξει ότι δεν πυρωνει το αυγο!!! 

ο καθένας έχει τα πουλια του χωριστά αλλα μην διαιωνιζουμε κατι που επιστημονικά δεν ειναι ορθό! Οταν κατι μπορείς να το στηρίξεις κ να το αποδείξεις με χαρα σε περιμένουμε όλοι!

----------


## xarhs

εγω δημητρη δεν εχω αναγκη να το αποδειξω σε κανεναν.

γιατι να σκαω να σας το αποδειξω? 

σου ειπα εκλεισε το θεμα

 δεν πυρωνει..!!!!

πολλα παιδια στελνουν πμ ομως , και ρωτανε πως πυρωσες τα πουλια τετοια εποχη , πως και τι εβαλες στα πουλια.

εγω θα τους λεω αυτα που κανω δεν ειναι επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενα.....

δεν ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?

θελω να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο...

τα κεικ και τα ''κουλουρακια'' που φτιαχνεις εσυ για τα πουλια στο φουρνο πυρωνουν?

----------


## panos70

> *panos70* 
>                    ,φιλος μου τα πυρωνει μονο με αυγο , με φυσικο φωτισμο απο της 8 εως  5+30 πριν απο ενα μηνα,και με θερμοκρασια 2-3 βαθμους,μεσα στην παγωνια  του βγαλανε (4) μικρα τωρα ειναι στη δευτερη γεννα επιτυχως με αλλα 4,με  μηλο και με κιτρινη βιταμινη (μπισκοτο) και τιποτα αλο εγω βλεπω στην  πραξη τι γινεται και το μεταφερω


 


> *mitsman*                ο καθένας έχει τα πουλια του χωριστά αλλα μην διαιωνιζουμε κατι που  επιστημονικά δεν ειναι ορθό! Οταν κατι μπορείς να το στηρίξεις κ να το  αποδείξεις με χαρα σε περιμένουμε όλοι!


 Δημητρη ποιος ειναι ο επιστημονας αυτος που το αποδειξε αυτο ; ειναι διατροφολογος πτηνολογιας με πτυχιο  Πανεπιστημιου ....ποιος ειναι ; θελω να του στειλω  i mail

----------


## xarhs

πανο και εγω στο κρυο τα εχω , χωρις φως....  

πανο για καποια πραγματα δεν χρειαζονται αποδειξεις.

ο δημητρης τα λεει επειδη τα διαβασε , εγω παλι τα λεω επειδη τα βλεπω



*30/12/2013*

----------


## panos70

> *xarhs* 
>                    τα κεικ και τα ''κουλουρακια'' που φτιαχνεις εσυ για τα πουλια στο φουρνο πυρωνουν


 η μηπως ειναι σωστο που τα φτιαχνεται και τα δινεται στα πουλια σας ,εγω εχω ρωτησει μελη του συλλογου μου που εχουν παει σε σεμιναρια με διεθνεις κριτες-εκτροφεις   κι εχουν μιλησει επισεις με εκτροφεις απο αλλες χωρες με σταθερη πορεια σε διεθνεις διαγωνισμους καναρινιων φωνης ,και κανεις δεν δινει κεικ και φτιαχτα ματζουνια,αλλα μονο ετοιμες αυγοτροφες γνωστων εταιριων ,τοτε μαλλων η αυτοι δεν ξερουν και πολλα..... η εμεις εδω ειμαστε ποιο εξυπνοι απο αυτους,αλλα οπως ειπες κι εσυ αντε εδω να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας

----------


## panos70

Χαρη να τα χαιρεσαι τα αυγουλακια στη φωλια και γρηγορα να σου βγουν τα μικρα,βαμβακι να αποφευγεις να βαζεις μηπως και πιαστουν τα νυχια απο τη θηλυκια και βγαινοντας απο τη φωλια τα ριξει κατω,επισεις πιανει ευκολα μυκητες εκτος κι αν το αλλαζεις συχνα

----------


## johnakos32

> εμεις εδω ειμαστε ποιο εξυπνοι απο αυτους


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 Γιατι να δωσεις ενα καρο λεφτα να παρεις τις συγκεκριμενες ετοιμες γνωστων εταιριων (που ισως γνωριζουν τους κατοχους αυτοι που τις προτεινουν ) και να μην φτιαξεις εσυ μια με δικα σου υλικα χωρις μεγαλο κοστος?Εγω δεν ξαναγοραζω ετοιμες , καποια στιγμη θα φτιαξω και κεικ και κουλουρακια σαν του μιτσμαν απο συστατικα ειναι θρεπτικοτατα, και χωρις να θελω να ξεκινησω κατι Πες μας Χαρη ποσα μικρα πουλακια εχασες εσυ ειτε απο κακη προετημασια ( μονο αυγο) ειτε επειδη δεν ταιζαν , και ποσα εχασες εσυ Δημητρη με τα κουλουρακια που τα θεωρουν αχρηστα και ανουσια.

----------


## xarhs

πανο εμενα τα πουλια οταν φτιαχνουν φωλια με βαμβακι , καθαριζουν απευθειας οτι κολλησει στα ποδια.

χρησιμοποιω μονο βαμβακι και καμια φορα διαφορα χορταρακια ακομα και ξεραμενες πευκοβελονες.

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη εδω ειμαστε να συζηταμε και να βγαζουμε ακρη και οχι να μαλωνουμε ,το τι ειναι ποιο καλο και τι οχι απο θεμα αυγοτροφης ,το εχω κανει θεμα σε αρκετα φορουμ και απο αυτα που διαβασα γνωμες μελων-εκτρωφεων  ειδα οτι ειναι καλυτερα να δινεις ετοιμη  παρα να φτιαχνεις ,και ο λογος ειναι οτι ξερεις ακριβως τι ποσοτητα βιταμηνων, μεταλων,και ιχνοστοιχειων περιεχουν και πρεπει να παιρνουν τα πουλια μας, μιας και συνεργαζονται με διατροφολογους και γιατρους  ,φυσικα δεν στηριζομαι μονο σε αυτες αλλα βαζω και δινω αρκετα προσθετα,και η φτιαχτει αν θελεις να τις κανεις οικομικη  την κανεις αλλα αν θελεις να την κανεις σωστη τοτε ξεφευγει  στην τιμη,............ ο καθε ενας ας δωσει στα πουλια του οτι θελει, οι περισσοτεροι φιλοι μου δινουν στα καναρινια τους τροφη χυμα με πρασινα κοκκινα κιτρινα μπισκοτα μεσα,και τα πουλια τους ζουνε 10-12 χρονια τωρα τι να πουμε ποιο ειναι καλο και ποιο οχι ............ αντε καλη χρονια να εχουμε

----------


## panos70

Χαρη εσυ ξερεις εγω δεν το εβαλα ποτε και απλα σου ειπα τον προβληματισμο μου,αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος μαζι σου ειμαι

----------


## panos70

> *johnakos32*         , και χωρις να θελω να ξεκινησω κατι Πες μας Χαρη ποσα μικρα πουλακια  εχασες εσυ ειτε απο κακη προετημασια ( μονο αυγο) ειτε επειδη δεν ταιζαν


 Στην Ελλαδα ο καθε ενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει ...............

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφού τα πουλιά του Χάρη πυρώνουν με το αυγό, τότε πυρώνουν όλα. Επίσης, είχα ένα φίλο που άφηνε το καναρίνι του μέσα στην βρωμιά και έζησε 10 χρόνια, θα τα αφήνω και εγώ. Ένα άλλος, τα αφήνει για μία εβδομάδα με ένα τάπερ τροφής και φεύγει, αυτό θα κάνω και εγώ στις διακοπές... θέλετε και άλλα; Έχω και άλλον ένα ο οποίος μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να κόβουμε τα φτερά των παπαγάλων για να τα εξημερώσουμε, και αυτό σωστό δεν είναι αφού το έκανε στον δικό του και μου είπε πως πλέον δεν φεύγει από κοντά του, βέβαια δεν πειράζει που έχει κομμένα φτερά και τον κρατάει με την χούφτα του... ! Και είδα και ένα πετ σοπά ο οποίος είχε ένα macaw δεμένο με αλυσίδα, θα δέσω και εγώ με αλυσίδα τον Πίπη και θα τον έχω στο μπαλκόνι, τι καλά... ! Ααα, και τέλος ξέρω έναν γνωστό μου που μου είπε ότι η άγρια καρδερίνα του έζησε πολλά χρόνια... τότε εγώ ο βλάκας τι έκανα την καταγγελία, μάλλον για το χειρότερο αυτών των πουλιών... ! 
Τώρα κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας ; 
Για αυτά που κατακρίνουμε τους pet shopάδες τα κάνουμε και εμείς τώρα; να λέμε χωρίς να τεκμηριώνουμε;

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορώ να πω πάντως πως το αυγό, δεν πυρώνει τόσο ώστε να φέρει τα πουλιά  σε αναπαραγωγή από μόνο του. Θα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με άλλες  συνθήκες-καταστάσεις. Η θερμοκρασία και η διάρκεια της μέρας και του  φωτός είναι άλλοι *2 ΠΟΛΥ* σημαντικοί παράγοντες που καθορίζουν πότε τα  πουλιά θα μπουν σε αναπαραγωγή.
Και πάλι, το αυγό *όχι* ως μεμονωμένη τροφή αλλά με ένα γενικότερο όρο, *Αφθονία Τροφής* πέρα από την βασική, τους σπόρους!

*Δεν χρειάζονται επιστήμονες να αποδείξουν κάτι τέτοιο! Μας το αποδεικνύει η ίδια η φύση κάθε χρόνο.* Ας πάμε στην μακρινή Αυστραλία. Τα πουλιά αναπαράγονται την εποχή που υπάρχει αφθονία τροφής, η μέρα είναι μεγαλύτερη.. άρα βρισκόμαστε στην περίοδο των βροχών! Τα πουλιά εκεί ξέρουν πότε η φύση τους παρέχει τα πάντα πέρα από τα απαραίτητα έτσι ώστε να ταΐσουν τους νεοσσούς τους και να μεγαλώσουν *με επάρκεια τροφής* και ως αποτέλεσμα να "χτίσουν" γερούς οργανισμούς που θα αντέχουν!

----------


## Efthimis98

*Ας μην καθιστούμε την εξαίρεση ως κανόνα!*

----------


## lagreco69

> Το οτι το αυγο δεν πυρωνει ειναι κατι το δεδομενο.... 
> 
> Το οτι βοηθαει ομως να νιωσουν τα πουλια πιο δυνατα και επομενως να μπουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης ειναι και αυτο δεδομενο! Σε συναρτηση παντα με το φως και την θερμοκρασια!
> 
> Αν ηταν ετσι την περιοδο της πτερορροιας θα ειχαμε γεμισει φωλιες και αυγα!
> 
> Οχι το αυγο ΔΕΝ πυρωνει!
> 
> ΝΑΙ το αυγο βοηθαει να ερθουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης τα πουλια!




Ο Μητσαρας παραπανω, τα εγραψε οπως εχουν τα πραγματα. 

Εγω δινω σε ολα' αυγο και κυριως χωριατικο, ολο τον χρονο. πυρωμενα πουλια δεν ειχα ποτε, μονο απο το αυγο. 


Θελετε εσεις να πιστευεται οτι το αυγο πυρωσε τα πουλια σας .. δικαιωμα σας. 

Θελετε να δινετε ετοιμες πολυχρωμες αυγοτροφες και τροφες με πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια .. επισης δικαιωμα σας. 


Αυτα.

----------


## panos70

> *Efthimis98*               Μπορώ να πω πάντως πως το αυγό, δεν πυρώνει τόσο ώστε να φέρει τα πουλιά   σε αναπαραγωγή από μόνο του. Θα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με άλλες   συνθήκες-καταστάσεις. Η θερμοκρασία και η διάρκεια της μέρας και του   φωτός είναι άλλοι *2 ΠΟΛΥ* σημαντικοί παράγοντες που καθορίζουν πότε τα  πουλιά θα μπουν σε αναπαραγωγή.
> Και πάλι, το αυγό *όχι* ως μεμονωμένη τροφή αλλά με ένα γενικότερο όρο, *Αφθονία Τροφής* πέρα από την βασική, τους σπόρους!
> 
> *Δεν χρειάζονται επιστήμονες να αποδείξουν κάτι τέτοιο! Μας το αποδεικνύει η ίδια η φύση κάθε χρόνο.*  Ας πάμε στην μακρινή Αυστραλία. Τα πουλιά αναπαράγονται την εποχή που  υπάρχει αφθονία τροφής, η μέρα είναι μεγαλύτερη.. άρα βρισκόμαστε στην  περίοδο των βροχών! Τα πουλιά εκεί ξέρουν πότε η φύση τους παρέχει τα  πάντα πέρα από τα απαραίτητα έτσι ώστε να ταΐσουν τους νεοσσούς τους και  να μεγαλώσουν *με επάρκεια τροφής* και ως αποτέλεσμα να "χτίσουν" γερούς οργανισμούς που θα αντέχουν!


Ευθυμη δεν λεω κατι διαφορετικο απο οτι λες κι εσυ,απλα το αυγο ειναι ενα μεγαλο συν σε ολα τα αλλα ,οχι οτι  θα το ταιζουμε μονο του και τελος

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω Δημητρη lagreco 69 δοκιμαζω πολλα απο αυτα που λεμε εδω στο φορουμ αν μου βγει καλως αν οχι δεν το ξαναπροσπαθω, το αυγο δεν θα πυρωσει σε περοιοδο πτεροροιας η οταν τα πουλια ασθενικα  και οπως ξαναειπα ο καθε ενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει εδω μεσα οτι κανει με τι διατροφη η και τις ασθενειες,  αυτη η υποθεση με το αυγο με κουρασε, και δεν θα το ξανασυζητησω γιατι χαλασαμε το θεμα του Χαρη

----------


## johnakos32

Για να μην χαλαμε το θεμα του Χαρη και ειπειδη εχει συζητηθει και θα συζητητε το θεμα με το αυγο ,παρακαλω καποιον μοντ να μεταφερει τα ποστ σχετικα με το αυγο εδω Αυγό και ημέρες αντοχής του και αν μπορει να αλλαξει και το τιτλο ωστε να ειναι σχετικο με το <<πυρωμα>> που προκαλει πχ πυρωνει το αυγο?και ημερες αντοχης του ,αν δεν γινετε σβηστε τα οφφ τοπικ αν τον Χαρη τον ενοχλουν.

----------


## mitsman

Χάρη εσυ χρησιμοποιείς την αύξηση του φωτός , τουλάχιστον έτσι δηλώνες μέχρι πέρυσι...
στην πτερορροια χάρη δεν δίνεις αυγο η τοτε το αυγο έχει άλλη σύσταση κ δεν πυρωνει....

Το θεμα μου δεν ειναι αν πυρωνει το αυγο, για εμένα ειναι κατι το δεδομένο... Το θεμα ειναι ότι έχουμε την ευθύνη όσων λέμε....

----------


## xarhs

> Αφού τα πουλιά του Χάρη πυρώνουν με το αυγό, τότε πυρώνουν όλα. Επίσης, είχα ένα φίλο που άφηνε το καναρίνι του μέσα στην βρωμιά και έζησε 10 χρόνια, θα τα αφήνω και εγώ. Ένα άλλος, τα αφήνει για μία εβδομάδα με ένα τάπερ τροφής και φεύγει, αυτό θα κάνω και εγώ στις διακοπές... θέλετε και άλλα; Έχω και άλλον ένα ο οποίος μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να κόβουμε τα φτερά των παπαγάλων για να τα εξημερώσουμε, και αυτό σωστό δεν είναι αφού το έκανε στον δικό του και μου είπε πως πλέον δεν φεύγει από κοντά του, βέβαια δεν πειράζει που έχει κομμένα φτερά και τον κρατάει με την χούφτα του... ! Και είδα και ένα πετ σοπά ο οποίος είχε ένα macaw δεμένο με αλυσίδα, θα δέσω και εγώ με αλυσίδα τον Πίπη και θα τον έχω στο μπαλκόνι, τι καλά... ! Ααα, και τέλος ξέρω έναν γνωστό μου που μου είπε ότι η άγρια καρδερίνα του έζησε πολλά χρόνια... τότε εγώ ο βλάκας τι έκανα την καταγγελία, μάλλον για το χειρότερο αυτών των πουλιών... ! 
> Τώρα κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας ; 
> Για αυτά που κατακρίνουμε τους pet shopάδες τα κάνουμε και εμείς τώρα; να λέμε χωρίς να τεκμηριώνουμε;





> Μπορώ να πω πάντως πως το αυγό, δεν πυρώνει τόσο ώστε να φέρει τα πουλιά  σε αναπαραγωγή από μόνο του. Θα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με άλλες  συνθήκες-καταστάσεις. Η θερμοκρασία και η διάρκεια της μέρας και του  φωτός είναι άλλοι *2 ΠΟΛΥ* σημαντικοί παράγοντες που καθορίζουν πότε τα  πουλιά θα μπουν σε αναπαραγωγή.
> Και πάλι, το αυγό *όχι* ως μεμονωμένη τροφή αλλά με ένα γενικότερο όρο, *Αφθονία Τροφής* πέρα από την βασική, τους σπόρους!
> 
> *Δεν χρειάζονται επιστήμονες να αποδείξουν κάτι τέτοιο! Μας το αποδεικνύει η ίδια η φύση κάθε χρόνο.* Ας πάμε στην μακρινή Αυστραλία. Τα πουλιά αναπαράγονται την εποχή που υπάρχει αφθονία τροφής, η μέρα είναι μεγαλύτερη.. άρα βρισκόμαστε στην περίοδο των βροχών! Τα πουλιά εκεί ξέρουν πότε η φύση τους παρέχει τα πάντα πέρα από τα απαραίτητα έτσι ώστε να ταΐσουν τους νεοσσούς τους και να μεγαλώσουν *με επάρκεια τροφής* και ως αποτέλεσμα να "χτίσουν" γερούς οργανισμούς που θα αντέχουν!





> *Ας μην καθιστούμε την εξαίρεση ως κανόνα!*


ευθυμη εσυ ποσα καναρινια εχεις ζευγαρωσει στη ζωη σου?  




> Ο Μητσαρας παραπανω, τα εγραψε οπως εχουν τα πραγματα. 
> 
> Εγω δινω σε ολα' αυγο και κυριως χωριατικο, ολο τον χρονο. πυρωμενα πουλια δεν ειχα ποτε, μονο απο το αυγο. 
> 
> 
> Θελετε εσεις να πιστευεται οτι το αυγο πυρωσε τα πουλια σας .. δικαιωμα σας. 
> 
> Θελετε να δινετε ετοιμες πολυχρωμες αυγοτροφες και τροφες με πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια .. επισης δικαιωμα σας. 
> 
> ...


εγω το πιστευω οτι το αυγο πυρωνει και το βλεπω με τα ματια μου καθε χρονο Δημητρη. 

ποσες φορες δοκιμασες μονο με αυγο να πυρωσεις? 

γιατι εγω το εχω δοκιμασει απειρες φορες




> Χάρη εσυ χρησιμοποιείς την αύξηση του φωτός , τουλάχιστον έτσι δηλώνες μέχρι πέρυσι...
> στην πτερορροια χάρη δεν δίνεις αυγο η τοτε το αυγο έχει άλλη σύσταση κ δεν πυρωνει....
> 
> Το θεμα μου δεν ειναι αν πυρωνει το αυγο, για εμένα ειναι κατι το δεδομένο... Το θεμα ειναι ότι έχουμε την ευθύνη όσων λέμε....


φετος ελειπα δημητρη και εχει καει και η λαμπα , οποτε και να ηθελε καποιος ποτε δεν εμεινε αναμενο.  Δηλωσα περιση οτι ανοιγα το φως αλλα ποτε δεν το εκανα συστηματικα.  Πολλες χρονιες  χωρις φως ειχα πουλια οπως και φετος.

Βεβαια εχουμε την ευθυνη των οσων λεμε.. εγω αναλαμβανω την πληρη ευθυνη οσων εχω πει.  εσυ?


Επισης  εγω με τις αυγοτροφες που ειπε ο Πανος δεν συμφνωνω. Δεν συμφωνω να δινουμε ετοιμες αυγοτροφες.  Απο τα πιο απλα πραγματα μπορουμε να εχουμε και τα αριστα πουλια...!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Για να μην χαλαμε το θεμα του Χαρη και ειπειδη εχει συζητηθει και θα συζητητε το θεμα με το αυγο ,παρακαλω καποιον μοντ να μεταφερει τα ποστ σχετικα με το αυγο εδω Αυγό και ημέρες αντοχής του και αν μπορει να αλλαξει και το τιτλο ωστε να ειναι σχετικο με το <<πυρωμα>> που προκαλει πχ πυρωνει το αυγο?και ημερες αντοχης του ,αν δεν γινετε σβηστε τα οφφ τοπικ αν τον Χαρη τον ενοχλουν.



δεν θελω γιαννη να μεταφερθουν τα ποστς , ετσι και αλλιως θα ανοιξω αλλο θεμα συντομα με Αναπαραγωγη καναρινιων 2014

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν έχω ζευγαρώσει ποτέ... 
Αλλά ο Δημήτρης ο μιτσμαν με την Βίκυ έχουν ζευγαρώσει από καρδερίνες μέχρι και κοκατίλ... κάτι παραπάνω δεν θα ξέρουν; 

Και ας αφήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα, σαν υπόστρωμα στην φωλιά των πουλιών γιατί χρησιμοποιείς βαμβάκι, ενώ ξέρεις πως είναι υπεύθυνο για πολλές ζημιές που ίσως πάθουν οι νεοσσοί! Χρησιμοποίησε νήμα! Ειδικό! Αλλά όχι, όπως το αυγό αφού το έκανες εσύ, είναι ορθό και επιστημονικά επιβεβαιωμένο! 

Και τέλος, δεν κατάλαβα, τι απάντηση είναι αυτή; Που στοχεύει, απαντάει σε όλα όσο είπα; Απάντησε στα ίσια και *απόδειξε μου τεκμηριωμένα* το αντίθετο. Εγώ το στηρίζω με το τι γίνεται στην φύση, εσύ που Χάρη; στον Χάρη, στον εαυτό σου και από την μηδαμινή-αν όχι ελάχιστη εμπειρία σου μπροστά σε άλλους που εκτρέφουν πουλιά εδώ και χρόνια;

----------


## panos70

> *Efthimis98*         Δεν έχω ζευγαρώσει ποτέ... 
> Αλλά ο Δημήτρης ο μιτσμαν με την Βίκυ έχουν ζευγαρώσει από καρδερίνες μέχρι και κοκατίλ... κάτι παραπάνω δεν θα ξέρουν;


 Αρα λες οτι λεει και ο Δημητρης mitsman δικη σου εμπειρια δεν εχεις ,ετσι;

----------


## mitsman

Απλα απάντησε μου στην ερώτηση μου χάρη! Στην πτερορροια δεν δίνεις αυγο η το αυγο έχει αλλα συστατικά τοτε τα οποία δεν πυρωνουν;

----------


## Efthimis98

Δική μου εμπειρία δεν έχω... αλλά έχω κρίση! 
Επειδή έτυχε να λέει την γνώμη του στο θέμα γι' αυτό, ας πω κάποιον άλλο τυχαία, τον Δημήτρη jk21, τον Δημήτρη lagreco69, τον Orion κ.α πολλοί!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Να ειστε ολοι καλα και να περασεται ευτυχισμενα  με τις οικογενειες σας την πρωτοχρονια με υγεια ,ευχομαι να παρετε ολοι σας το φλουρι ο καθε ενας με την οικογενεια του και με τα αγαπημενα του προσωπα,  και υγεια στα πουλακια σας,ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## gpapjohn

δε θέλω να παρέμβω αλλά αυτό που κάνετε με την προσωποποίηση της συζήτησης και τη χρήση υπαινικτικού λόγου είναι τουλάχιστον 

αποκαρδιωτικό...

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι απλές αναφορές που λειτουργούν ως παραδείγματα- και κατ' εμέ προς μίμηση.  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Xαρη μην ρωτας τον Ευθυμη που δεν ειχε συστηματικα καναρινια ρωτα εμενα που εχω απο 8 χρονων καναρινια, μπορεσα ποτε να ζευγαρωσω? οχι! μεχρι και περυσι δεν ειχα βγαλει στην ζωη που ουτε εναν νεοσσό.Ε λεω δεν γινετε αυτο το πραγμα θα γραφτω σε ενα φορουμ θα τους πω τι κανω και που θα παει εστω ενα πουλακι θα το βγαλω, δεν το εβγαλα το 13 παρόλο που ειχα κάποιες γνωσεις απο ατομα που με βοηθούσαν συνεχως, εκει λεω οχι δεν ειναι ετσι , εε έκατσα ΕΜΑΘΑ και ακομα ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ αυτο τι σημαινει οτι δεν ξερω ή οτι δεν ειμαι ικανος να πω την γνωμη και να ειναι και ορθη επειδη ετυχε να μην βγαλω πουλια?Το 14 ερχετε και ολοι θα δουμε εκει τα αποτελεσματα που θα εχουμε το πως προετημαστηκαμε και τι μαθαμε να μην κανουμε λαθος , εγω θα ειμαι εδω ετοιμος να μοιραστω τις γνωσεις μου να πω τα σωστα και λαθος μου χωρις να κρυψω τιποτα απολύτως .Εγω αυγο στα κοινα μου εδινα καθημερινα στην πτεροροια και μετα το μειωσα ,εφτασα πριν λιγες βδομαδες και το αυξησα πλεον δινω 2-3-4 φορες αυγο η αυγοτροφη αναλογος σε συνδυασμό ομως με φρουτακια και λαχανικα γιατι μονο με αυγο δεν θα εχω τα αποτελεσματα που ισως θελω, προστοπαρον τα πουλια μου δεν πυρωσαν ενω θα μπορουσαν (με τα λεγομενα σου) εχω σκοπο να τα ζευγαρωσα αρχες Μαρτη αλλα εχουμε δρομο μπροστα μας να δουμε το ποτε....Ευχομαι σε ολους χρονια πολλα !

----------


## panos70

> *gpapjohn*          δε θέλω να παρέμβω αλλά αυτό που κάνετε με την προσωποποίηση της συζήτησης και τη χρήση υπαινικτικού λόγου είναι τουλάχιστον 
> 
> αποκαρδιωτικό...


 Κι εγω Γιωργο δεν μπορω να συνεχισω ετσι .......................

----------


## gpapjohn

> Είναι απλές αναφορές που λειτουργούν ως παραδείγματα- και κατ' εμέ προς μίμηση.


Δεν ξέρω γιατί το λες αυτό Ευθύμη, αλλά εγώ έτσι όπως το διαβάζω, διαφωνώ, 

η αισθητική και το ύφος του λόγου, έχει μεγάλη σημασία, ειδικά στο γραπτό λόγο, και έχει χρονική προτεραιότητα σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγγνώμη δεν είπα κανένα να μην πει την γνώμη του. Προς θεού... απλά κάποιες φορές θα πρέπει να απαντάμε ακριβώς σε αυτά που μας ρωτάνε και όχι έμμεσα για να δείξουμε μόνο και μόνο ότι έχουμε δίκιο, καθιστώντας την γνώμη του άλλου υποδεέστερη. 
Εγώ και Δημήτρης ο μιτσ κάναμε κάποιες ερωτήσεις στον Χάρη, ο οποίος ως δια μαγείας δεν έγραψε σε αυτό το θέμα από τότε. Γιατί δεν μας λέει που κάνουμε λάθος και να μας δώσει να το καταλάβουμε. Δεν λέμε ότι ξέρετε, η δική μας άποψη είναι σωστή, ντε και καλά.  Εδώ είμαστε και συζητάμε, ίσως υπάρχουν και εντάσεις σε μία συζήτηση, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό;

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί το λες αυτό Ευθύμη, αλλά εγώ έτσι όπως το διαβάζω, διαφωνώ, 
> 
> η αισθητική και το ύφος του λόγου, έχει μεγάλη σημασία, ειδικά στο γραπτό λόγο, και έχει χρονική προτεραιότητα σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενο.


Δεν ξέρω γιατί το λες αυτό, αλλά από την αρχή υπάρχει μία ένταση, που προκλήθηκε μάλλον από την αρχή αρχή που ένας χρήστης λέει τέρμα, αυτό πιστεύω σαν να επιβάλλει την γνώμη του ως σωστή... ας περιμένουμε το παιδί να μας απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις μας και συνεχίζει η συζήτηση... έχουμε άπλετο χρόνο μπροστά μας!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

δυστυχως στον κοσμο αυτο οτι πουμε δεν μπορουμε να το παρουμε πισω.

λυπαμαι πραγματικα , γιατι αυτη η παρεα πραγματικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.

γνωρησα ατομα που θα εχω να τα θυμαμαι για παντα.

ευθυμη μην περιμενεις απαντηση , δεν προκειτε να υπαρξει συνεχεια.

ολα τελειωσαν...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω... είπαμε κάτι που σας πείραξε... 
Εγώ τουλάχιστον πίστευα πως δεν παρεξηγιούνται έτσι οι παρέες, γιατί νόμιζα πως είμαστε παρέα και όχι ξένοι. Τι να πω...

Αν δεν θέλετε να υπάρχει συνέχεια, οκ λοιπόν, το αυγό πυρώνει από μόνο του και με βρίσκετε σύμφωνο...

----------


## lagreco69

> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω... είπαμε κάτι που σας πείραξε... 
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον πίστευα πως δεν παρεξηγιούνται έτσι οι παρέες, γιατί νόμιζα πως είμαστε παρέα και όχι ξένοι. Τι να πω..


Ευθυμη μην δωσεις συνεχεια και σε καμια περιπτωση! μην απολογεισαι. 

Κυριοι' σας ευχαριστουμε για τον χρονο που μας αφιερωσατε και για τα οσα μας προσφερατε στο διαστημα αυτο. 

Σας ευχομαστε καλες γιορτες!!! ευτυχισμενο το νεο ετος και καλη συνεχεια. 

Γεια σας.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καθε άνθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικός για αυτό ο κοσμος ειναι ωραίος,αν ειμασταν όλοι ίδιοι ολα θα ήταν μονότονα και μίζερα...καθεστε και μαλώνεται γιατι?για ενα αυγό..αν το αυγό πυρώνει,αν το αβγό δεν πυρώνει...ο Χάρης έτσι κάνει στην εκτροφή του και απο οτι εχω δει τα έχει πάει καλά...αφου ειναι ετσι Χαρούλη συνέχισε έτσι..Μπράβο σου που μοιράζεσαι κατι που εχεις δοκιμάσει,θεωρείς οτι ειναι σωστό και το διαδίδεις ..ειναι πολύ καλό να μοιραζόμαστε πληροφορίες τις οποίες κάποιος άπειρος μπορεί να διαβάσει και να κερδίσει <χρόνο> για το ωραία αυτο <<Χόμπι>>...ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο και ας μην γκρινιάζουμε με το παραμικρό που αναφέρει κάποιο μέλος...

 Η προσωπική μου άποψη Χάρη για να σ μιλησω προσωπικά πέρα απο την παρένθεση που έκανα ειναι οτι το αυγό λειτουργεί υπέρ του πυρώματος αλλα δεν θεωρώ οτι τα πυρώνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό..δεν ειμαι στο μυαλό του πουλιού να ξέρω τι το πυρώνει και τι όχι...σέβομαι την άποψη σου και σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## xarhs

Γιωργο το ξερω οτι δεν επρεπε να μπλεχτω σε αυτην την συζητηση γιατι εχω κολλημα με αυτο το θεμα.

εγω ξερω οτι τρεις ειναι οι παραγοντες που πυρωνει ενα πουλι..

φως , θερμοκρασια , αυγο.

εγω αναφερομουν στην διατροφη στην ολη συζητηση. οτι χωρις το αυγο δεν θα μπορουμε να εχουμε σωστα αποτελεσματα.

εγω δεν ειπα πουθενα να δινουμε μπισκοτοτροφες στα πουλια , αλλα και ουτε οτι προχωραμε σε αναπαραγωγες χωρις χορταρικα φρουτα κλπ γιατι τα πουλια εχουν πολυ μεγαλες αναγκες.

διαφωνει καποιος σε ολα αυτα?





> Ευθυμη μην δωσεις συνεχεια και σε καμια περιπτωση! μην απολογεισαι. 
> 
> Κυριοι' σας ευχαριστουμε για τον χρονο που μας αφιερωσατε και για τα οσα μας προσφερατε στο διαστημα αυτο. 
> 
> Σας ευχομαστε καλες γιορτες!!! ευτυχισμενο το νεο ετος και καλη συνεχεια. 
> 
> Γεια σας.



καλο πασχα....!!!!!  :Happy0196:

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Γιωργο το ξερω οτι δεν επρεπε να μπλεχτω σε αυτην την συζητηση γιατι *εχω κολλημα* με αυτο το θεμα.


 Αυτό ειναι το θέμα Χάρη...επειδή παρακολουθούσα το θέμα σου και είχα δει οτι η άποψη σου ειναι κάθετη ειναι λογικό να έρχονται κάποιοι και να σου λένε το αντίθετο...οπως ειναι η δική σου άποψη ειναι και η δική μου,του Ευθύμη του Σακη του Μάκη του Λάκη και δεν συμμαζεύεται....Το θεωρείς δεδομένο το λες αλλα να ξέρεις οτι εμένα-για να μην αναφέρω αλλο πρόσωπο-η άποψη μ ειναι άλλη(παράδειγμα λέω) οπως σέβομαι την δική σου άποψη κάνε και εσύ το ίδιο με μένα....το φώς και η θερμοκρασία πιστεύω οτι ειναι τα κυριότερα και μετά έρχεται η διατροφή...και πάει λέγοντας...ας προσέχουμε λίγο όλοι εδω πέρα τι λέμε πως το λέμε και πάνω απόλα τον τρόπο που το λέμε...οπως είπατε ειμαστε μία παρέα ο ένας ειναι 15χρονών ο άλλος ειναι 45....μιλάμε πίσω απο έναν η/υ αλλα πρέπει να βλέπουμε και σε ποιόν μιλάμε...υπάρχει και ο σεβασμός...δεν το λέω προσωπικά για σένα το λέω γενικά...ειναι να μην πω την λέξη,να μπαίνει κάποιος στο site και αντι να διαβάσει μια είδηση να βλέπει 5-6 ατομα να μαλώνουν για ενα αυγό....υπάρχουν σημαντικότερα πράγματα απο το τι κάνει ενα πουλί να πυρώνει...εδω κάνουμε το χόμπι μας και δεν μπαίνουμε για να γκρινιάξουμε ή να την πουμε στους άλλους....δεν μπαίνουμε για να την σπάμε στους διαχειριστές ή στα άλλα μέλη,να κόβουμε τα φτερά απο ενα παιδάκι 13-14 χρονών(τυχαία το λέω) και να θυμώνουμε,να βγάζουμε την φωτό απο το προφίλ,να λέμε ολα τελειωσαν και μετά απο λίγο καιρό να ζητάμε διαγραφή λες και κάνουμε χάρη που είμαστε εδώ......δεν δείχνω εσένα Χάρη,αλλα εχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω αυτες.....

εγω προσωπικά διάβαζα και διαβάζω το θέμα σου και οτι κρίνεις εσύ σωστο και το αναφέρεις χωρις να σημαίνει αυτό οτι το ενστερνίζομαι ή πάω και το κάνω,διαβάζω οτι ποστάρει κάθε μελος και το θεωρεί σωστό και εγω απο την πλευρά μου σκέφτομαι,ψάχνω και εφαρμόζω οτι θεωρώ εγω σωστό για τα πουλια μου

----------


## xarhs

εχεις απολυτο δικιο.... εγω απο την αρχη δεν ηθελα να γινει τετοια συζητηση.

ξερω πως φαινεται , η ολη υποθεση και μπορω να καταλαβω τι βλακεια εκανα σημερα. 

δεν επρεπε να γραψω τιποτα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χάρη δεν έκανε κανείς βλακεία. 
Το όλο θέμα που ίσως πείραξε τους περισσότερους είναι ότι έδωσες ένα απότομο τέλος στην συζήτηση, που στους περισσότερους πάλι δεν άρεσε...

----------


## xarhs

> σαν υπόστρωμα στην φωλιά των πουλιών γιατί χρησιμοποιείς βαμβάκι, ενώ ξέρεις πως είναι υπεύθυνο για πολλές ζημιές που ίσως πάθουν οι νεοσσοί! Χρησιμοποίησε νήμα! Ειδικό! Αλλά όχι, όπως το αυγό αφού το έκανες εσύ, είναι ορθό και επιστημονικά επιβεβαιωμένο!


ευθυμη εγω ξερεις ποσα χρονια βαζω βαμβακι?  

επειδη παρακολουθω τις καναρες , βλεπω οτι μολις κολλησει κατι στα ποδια το βγαζουν κατευθειαν. δεν ειναι βαμβακερο νημα για να γινει επικινδυνο.

επισης για τους μυκητες , αμα τα μικρα καναρινακια δεν παθουν διαροια δεν κρατα υγρασια , και ειναι μια χαρα ζεστη φωλιτσα.

επισης δεν χρησιμοποιω μονο βαμβακι αλλα και πευκοβελονες ξερα χορτα και οτι βρω καθε φορα. 

το βαμβακι δενει μαζι με αυτα τα υλικα και γινεται ενα πολυ μονωτικο υλικο.

σε νεοσσους ποτε δεν ειδα να υπαρξει προβλημα. αν γινονται σωστα οι χειρισμοι δεν εχεις προβληματα.

----------


## jk21

Aς ξαναγυρισουμε στο θεμα και ας παμε στην πρωτη σελιδα .Στο ποστ 8 αναφερεις οτι ηδη ειχες περυσι 8 μικρα γυρω στις 20 γεναρη ,αρα ειχες γεννες αυγων πανω κατω σαν σημερα ενα χρονο πριν .Καποια ξεκινησανε νωριτερα ,καποια αργοτερα .Παμε στο φετος .Εχεις αυγα απο καποια πουλακια και ειλικρινα ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! Αυγα παντως ,απο θηλυκα που εχουν ενα βιορυθμο τετοιο καιρο να γεννουν ,δεν ειναι παραξενο να εχεις .Ειναι ο βιολογικος τους κυκλος και δεν αλλαζει ευκολα .Αλλα αλλαζει αν ηθελες και συ να αλλαξει .Παμε σελ 79 ποστ 785 ,οταν ξεκινουσες προετοιμασια διατροφικη και σου ελεγα να μην φερεις κοντα τα πουλακια ,γιατι μετα δεν θα τα << μαζευεις >> .Μου απαντησες οτι ειναι ξεχωριστα (για το αν βλεπονται δεν το διευκρινησες ) και οτι δεν βιαζεσαι .Μετα απο 25 μερες τα πουλια ειναι ηδη καποια με αυγα .Αν ειναι βατεμενα ,προφανως γιατι τα εβαλες μαζι με λιγοτερο απο μηνα προετοιμασια διατροφικη με αυγο (τοτε ειχες γραψει οτι ξεκινησες ) .Περιμενω απο σενα να μας πεις αν η διατροφικη προετοιμασια και η παρουσια του αυγου ,ειχε τα ιδια αποτελεσματα σε ολα .Στο ποστ 825 ειχες πει πως οχι .... πως λοιπον συμπαιρενεις οτι το αυγο ειναι υπευθυνο για το πυρωμα; αυτα ακολουθουν αλλη διαιτα; 

Κανεις δεν διαφωνει οτι η πλουσια διατροφη ,οχι μονο το αυγο αλλα και αλλοι κυριως πρωτεινουχοι σποροι οπως το κανναβουρι ,αλλα και χορταρικα ,οπως και φυσικα συμπληρωματα οπως η γυρη που χρησιμοποιεις (ή οχι; γιατι ξερω οτι εδω και καποιο διαστημα ασχολεισαι με το πολυ ομορφο χομπι του μελισσοκομου και θα ηταν μεγαλη εκπληξη για μενα να μην δινεις )  ,ολα αυτα βοηθουν ,ειδικα μετα απο περιοδο συντηρησης με φτωχο σχετικα μιγμα ,να νοιωσουν τα πουλια την ασφαλεια επαρκειας τροφης για να μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα τους .Σημαντικοτατο στη διαδικασια αναπαραγωγης ! Απο ολα αυτα ,μονο η γυρη εχει γοναδοτροπες φυσικες ορμονες που προσομοιαζουν στις ζωικες και ισως επηρεαζουν την λειτουργια του πυρωματος ,με διεγερση της υποφυσης των πουλιων .Ολα τα αλλα ικανοποιουν το ενστικτο της επαρκειας τροφης ,με εξαιρεση ισως οσα εχουν αργινινη (το κανναβουρι αλλα και το ... κεχρι εχουν αρκετη ,αλλα εχει και το αυγο  ) που ειναι ειναι μια ουσια που δεν δημιουργει ενστικτο αναπαραγωγης ,αλλα αν αυτο υπαρχει και μεσω αυτου υπαρχει και διεγερση των γεννητικων οργανων ,τοτε επειδη εχει ιδιοτητα να σπρωχνει με πιεση το αιμα στα αιμοφορα αγγεια ,δημιουργει καλυτερη στυτικοτητα .

περι επιστημης ... η επιστημη λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι την διεγερση των ορμονων ,την προκαλει η αυξηση των ωρων του ημερησιου φωτισμου ή του τεχνητου φωτισμου που παρεχουμε σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη .Τα εχω διαβασει σε αρθρα (τα εχω παραθεσει και τη δεδομενη στιγμη δεν καθομαι να τα ψαξω ,αλλα ειναι ηδη παρουσιασμενα στο φορουμ ) ,τα εχω ακουσει σε σεμιναριο πτηνιατρου ελληνα ,νομιζω ηταν κατι που ανεφερε και γνωστος ευρωπαιος που ηρθε προσφατα στην ελλαδα .Σε συνθηκες εκτροφης που δεν ειναι της φυσης ,παντα εξαιρεσεις μπορει να υπαρχουν ,οταν μαλιστα το ειδος των πουλιων (καναρινια ) ζει μακρια απο τη φυση παρα μα παρα πολλες γεννιες .Ο κανονας βεβαια ειναι αυτος ,που κανει εκτροφεις οργανωμενους στο εξωτερικο σε μεγαλες εκτροφες ,να δουλευουν σταθερα με συστημα εξομειωσης ανατολης δυσης και τεχνητης αυξησης - μειωσης του φωτος στη διαρκεια της ημερας .Εσυ λες δεν αυξησες το φως ,αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερω αν μενανε με κλειστα φωτα οσο ελλειψες ή λειπεις απο το σπιτι .Που ειναι τα πουλια ; στο βολο ή στο αγρινιο; ελλειψες καποιο διαστημα απο κοντα τους και πως ρυθμιζοτανε το φως οσο ελλειπες; 

Παραλληλα για να υπαρξουν και συνθηκες εκολλαψης των αυγων ,απαιτουνται και καποιες ελαχιστες θερμοκρασιες στη διαρκεια τουλαχιστων των πρωτων κρισιμων ημερων  που νομιζω ειναι 15 βαθμοι .Στη φυση υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις με χαμηλοτερες αλλα και πολυ υψηλες θερμοκρασιες ,με μικρα ποσοστα εκολλαψης .Σε μια περιοδο που πιασανε καποια γερα σχετικα κρυα ,τα πουλια και τον εαυτο σου μεσα στο σπιτι ,τους εχεις χωρις θερμανση οπως το φθινοπωρο;


Στην πτεροροια (μιας που δεν απαντηθηκε ) πως δεν ειχαν πυρωσει τα πουλια ,αφου και τοτε ταιζες αυγο; δες τι γραφεις παρακατω ...  και δες πως θελεις νεα παιδια να πειστουν απο σενα  και οχι πχ απο καποιο αλλο μελος που ανεφεραν ,που τα πειθει περισσοτερο 






> εγω με το αυγο μπορω να πυρωσω *οποτε* και οταν θελω τα πουλια μου , και αυτο ειναι που θα καθορησει ποτε θα αρχησω ζευγαρωματα.
> 
> ο καθ ενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει.
> *δεν θελω συνεχεια στη συζητηση*.




ολες οι γνωμες σε αυτο το φορουμ ,ηταν και ειναι σεβαστες ,οπως και σεβαστο ειναι το δικαιωμα του καθενος να δινει επιχειρηματα ειτε επιστημονικα ειτε εμπειρικα .Αλλα να ειναι συγκεκριμενα .Μονο ετσι βγαινουν συμπερασματα


* τα πουλια μου τρωνε ολο το χρονο αυγοτροφη ,αλλα την ανοιξη μολις τα ενωσω μου κανουν αυγα και πριν ζουνε τα αρσενικα μαζι αρμονικα και τα θηλυκα ξεχωρα επισης

----------


## jk21

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...hes_mynahs.pdf
Management of Canaries,Finchesand Mynahs
PETER SANDMEIER, *Dr med vet*, Dipl ECAMS; *PETER COUTTEEL*, *DVM

σελ 883 γινεται πληρη αναλυση του πως επηρεαζεται το ορμονικο συστημα των πουλιων ,απο καποιους παραγοντες και ειδικα με την διαχειριση του φωτισμου

*κατω απο κει που λεει BREEDING GODITIONS δηλαδη ποιες συνθηκες πρεπει να υπαρχουν για να ερθουν τα πουλια σε κατασταση διαθεσης για αναπαραγωγη αναφερεται το θεμα του φωτισμου ,του να ειναι τα πουλια ωριμα οργανικα (απο θεμα ηλικιας ) ,να ειναι υγειη ,να εχουν αποδεκτο συντροφο ( αν τα εχουμε απομακρυσμενα το ενα απο το αλλο ,απομακρυνουμε τον ενα παραγοντα και αποφευγουμε πιθανοτατα το γρηγορο πυρωμα ,αν φυσικα το θελουμε ..... )  ,ενω και η παρουσια φωλιας και υλικου φωλιας σπρωχνει και αυτη προς αυξηση της διαθεσης αναπαραγωγης (απο οτι θυμαμαι τα αυγα ,γινανε μεσα σε φωλια και η φωλια ειχε υλικο ,αρα τοποθετηθηκε υλικο και τοποθετηθηκε και φωλια ... αρα με μολις 20 μερες πανω κατω διατροφικη προετοιμασια ,σπρωχτηκαν τα πουλια να ζευγαρωσουν ... ) και τελος αναφερεται και η ελαχιστη θερμοκρασια ημερας 15 με 17 βαθμους κελσιου (που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν σε προστατευομενες εσωτερικες εκτροφες )

----------


## xarhs

Δημητρη τωρα βρηκα χρονο να διαβασω αυτα που εγραψες. 

κατσε να στα απαντησω ενα ενα οπως μου τα ρωτας.

Ολα  αυτα που θα πω , δεν ειναι κατι που διαβασα η κατι που ειδα σε καποια  επιστημονικη σελιδα αλλα πραγματα που βλεπω στην εκτροφη μου.

στην πτεροροια δεν μπορω να πυρωσω , γιατι ειναι η περιοδος που ''μηδενιζουν'' το σκληρο τους δισκο  τα πουλια.  

εγω  βεβαια δεν δινω και πολυ αυγο τοτε ,  για να μην μαδιουνται γενικα τα  μικρουλια 2-3 μηνων πουλια που εχω σε κλουβα πτησης και αυτα μαζι. Εχω  παρατηρησει οτι το αυγο επηρεαζει τη συμπεριφορα τους και μαδανε το ενα  το αλλο.

φετος στα πουλια δεν εδινα αυγο μεχρι πριν ενα μηνα  περιπου. Εγω ελειπα ημουν στο βολο και εδωσα εντολη στη μανα μου πριν  ενα μηνα να χωρησει θυληκα αρσενικα , και να δωσει αυγο.Η μανα μου τα  εκανε λαθος δεν εκανε οτι της ειπα και εβαλε αρσενικα θυληκα μπερδεμενα  παρολο που ειχε την δυνατοτητα να τα βαλει ολα σε χωριστα κλουβια. και  δεν εδωσε αυγο σε ολα τα πουλια. πχ της ειπα στον γκριζακο μου να βαλει  αυγο και να μου τον προσεξει και μου τον εκανε τουμπανο στο λιπος , αλλα  και φουλ πυρωμενος. 

ο φωτισμος και η θερμοκρασια μεχρι να ερθω ηταν οπως του περιβαλλοντος.

Απο  τις θυληκες τις βρηκα ολες πυρωμενες κατ εξαιρεση την ασπρη που ηταν  περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλη. Απο τα αρσενικα μονο 3 βρηκα τελεια πυρωμενα  και τα αλλα ειναι πυρωμενα αλλα οχι στο σταδιο που θελω , δηλαδη να  κυνηγανε τις θυληκες για να ζευγαρωσουν , ξερετε που κελαηδαν και  χωρευουν για να τις κερδησουν.

η Θερμοκρασια και το φως ειναι αλλη μια υποθεση πολυ σημαντικη , για μενα ο συνδιασμος ολων κανει το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.






> http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...hes_mynahs.pdf
> Management of Canaries,Finchesand Mynahs
> PETER SANDMEIER, *Dr med vet*, Dipl ECAMS; *PETER COUTTEEL*, *DVM
> 
> σελ 883 γινεται πληρη αναλυση του πως επηρεαζεται το ορμονικο συστημα των πουλιων ,απο καποιους παραγοντες και ειδικα με την διαχειριση του φωτισμου
> 
> *κατω απο κει που λεει BREEDING GODITIONS δηλαδη ποιες συνθηκες πρεπει να υπαρχουν για να ερθουν τα πουλια σε κατασταση διαθεσης για αναπαραγωγη αναφερεται το θεμα του φωτισμου ,του να ειναι τα πουλια ωριμα οργανικα (απο θεμα ηλικιας ) ,να ειναι υγειη ,να εχουν αποδεκτο συντροφο ( αν τα εχουμε απομακρυσμενα το ενα απο το αλλο ,απομακρυνουμε τον ενα παραγοντα και αποφευγουμε πιθανοτατα το γρηγορο πυρωμα ,αν φυσικα το θελουμε ..... )  ,ενω και η παρουσια φωλιας και υλικου φωλιας σπρωχνει και αυτη προς αυξηση της διαθεσης αναπαραγωγης (απο οτι θυμαμαι τα αυγα ,γινανε μεσα σε φωλια και η φωλια ειχε υλικο ,αρα τοποθετηθηκε υλικο και τοποθετηθηκε και φωλια ... αρα με μολις 20 μερες πανω κατω διατροφικη προετοιμασια ,σπρωχτηκαν τα πουλια να ζευγαρωσουν ... ) και τελος αναφερεται και η ελαχιστη θερμοκρασια ημερας 15 με 17 βαθμους κελσιου (που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν σε προστατευομενες εσωτερικες εκτροφες )


σε ολα αυτα συμφωνω και ξερω πως τα πουλια επηρεαζονται ορμονικα απο ολα οσα ανεφερες.

Δημητρη το αυγο ειναι το διατροφικο μεσο που εχουμε για να πυρωνουν τα πουλια. 

Γυρη Δημητρη μεχρι στιγμης δεν εβγαλα απο το μελισσακι μου , μονο ανοιξη βγαινει.

----------


## xarhs

επισης να παμε και στο επιστημονικο κομματι.

πολλες πηγες αναφερουν οτι το αυγο βοηθαει στην σεξουαλικη ''τελειοτητα'' των ανθρωπων , ποσο μαλλων και των πουλιων μας.

δειτε εδω.....

πρωτη πηγη..... γραφει αυτο (λινκ οποιος θελει με πμ εχει διαφημησεις)
*10 Foods that Boost Your Libido*Eggs are high in protein, which is a source of staminaIn addition,  they're a good source for an amino acid L-arginine, which has been shown  effective in treating types of heart ailments and erectile dysfunction 


και δευτερη πηγη........


*Foods To Increase Libido**7- Eggs* Although not the most sensual of foods, eggs are high in vitamins  B6 and B5. These help balance hormone levels and fight stress, two  things that are crucial to a healthy libido. Eggs are also a symbol of  fertility and rebirth. Some people will eat raw chicken eggs just prior  to sex to increase libido and maximize energy levels. But all bird and  fish eggs contain B6 and B5

Οπως αναφερεται προκειτε για μια τροφη με αυξημενη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινες που βοηθουν στην ΖΩΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ του οργανισμου , υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε βιταμινες Β6 , Β5  που βοηθουν τα επιπεδα ορμονων και του αγχους που ειναι πολυ σημαντικα για την αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια. 

το αυγο οπως αναφερει ειναι συμβολο της ΓΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ και της ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ.

επισης περιεχει και αργιρινη , η οποια και αυτη βοηθαει στην γονιμοτητα. αργιρινη οπως εχω διαβασει εχουν και οι σποροι που δινουμε στα πουλια μας σε ακομα μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα.


Αλλα αυτο που θελω να τονισω ειναι οτι , ενα καναρινι τρωει , 1 κουταλια του γλυκου σπορους τη μερα.............. αυγο ομως οταν υπαρχει στο κλουβι μπορει να φαει πολυ περισσοτερο , και να μην παχυνει αν ο μεταβολισμος του ειναι σωστος.

Αρα οταν υπαρχει στο κλουβι το αυγο , υπαρχει ενας  ''κατακλισμος'' απο θρεπτικα στοιχεια και βιταμινες που βοηθουν το πουλι ορμονικα να αναπραχθει σωστα , και να αυξησουν την σεξουαλικη διαθεση , που εμεις λεμε πυρωμα.






Eρευνες πανω στα πουλια μας δεν εχουν γινει ,  για την επiρροη του αυγου πανω στα πουλια , αλλα αυτο το βλεπουμε ολοι με τα ματια μας.

Ισως ειναι ο συνδιασμος ολων των αμινοξεων και βιταμινων που παρεχει το αυγο σε συνδιασμο με την ενεργεια που δινει στα πουλια...!!!!

το αποτελεσμα σιγουρα ειναι να εχουμε δυνατα πουλια , που θα μας δωσουν γερους απογονους.

το αυγο θα ειναι παντα ενα ΥΠΕΡΤΡΟΦΙΜΟ για τα πουλια μας που ολοι μπορουμε να παρεχουμε...!!!!

δεν θα μπορεσει κανενα πολυβιταμινουχο και κανενα αλλο τροφιμο να to αντικαταστησει , θα ειναι για παντα το μονο υποκαταστατο των εντομων που τα πουλια τρωνε στη φυση...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Χαρη τις βιταμινες που αναφερεις τις εχουν και οι σποροι και τα χορταρικα και η γυρη πανω απο ολα .Την αργινινη που την εχω ηδη αναφερει και σχολιασει ,την εχει αυξημενη και το κεχρι αλλα και το κανναβουρι (αυτο σε πολλαπλασιες ποσοτητες απο το αυγο ) .Ολα αυτα και το αυγο μαζι ,βοηθουν στην υγεια των  πουλιων και στην ορμονικη ισορροπια ,οχι στην ορμονικη διεγερση .Δεν προκειται το αυγο να πυρωσει καποιον αν εχει διπλα καποιον αλλον που δεν του αρεσει το χνωτο του ... Κανεις δεν αρνηθηκε την συμβολη του αυγου στην αναπαραγωγη (στο ειπε και ο Δημητρης )αλλα αλλοι ειναι οι παραγοντες που φερνουν σε κατασταση αναπαραγωγης τα πουλια και διεγυρουν την υποφυση τους .Εβαλα σχετικο λινκ και δεν νομιζω να το θεωρεις αναξιοπιστο .Επισης ο καλυτερος μεταβολισμος δεν μπορει να απορροφησει χωρις τα λιπαρα του ,ενα αυγο που παρεχεται χωρις ελεγχο ... μονο οταν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι που τελικα δεν παει στους γονεις το περισσοτερο αλλα στους νεοσσους .Ηδη ανεφερες και μονος σου κινησεις που γινανε ηθελημενα ή αθελα σου (λογω μητερας ) που βοηθησαν σε αυτο που εχεις μπροστα σου σημερα .Ειδικα για τα θηλυκα σου ,θα ειχες πιθανοτατα αβατευτα αυγα και χωρις να εχεις τα αρσενικα μαζι .Ετσι ειναι ο βιορυθμος τους καθε χρονο και οσο δεν δημιουργουνται οι συνθηκες να παει λιγο πιο πισω και του χρονου νωρις θα ειναι ετοιμες .Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι ετοιμες με μικρη προετοιμασια και προσεξε να τις βοηθησεις σταθερα στη συνεχεια ,για να ειναι οκ στις δυναμεις τους .Ετσι κι αλλιως αν το καθυστερουσες λιγο και οι περισσοτεροι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις (με εσωτερικη εκτροφη ) για να εχουν ετοιμα πουλια στους διαγωνισμους ,μεσα  γεναρη εχουν τα πρωτα αυγα και τον μαρτη πανε για δευτερο γυρο .

αναφερεις το αυγο ,αλλα παραμεριζεις στην αναφορα σου την γυρη ,που ειναι η μονη τροφη που πιθανως (οχι σιγουρα )λογω των φυτικων γοναδοτροπινων που εχει (φυτικες αναπαραγωγικες ορμονες κοντινες στην φυση των ζωικων ) ισως να επηρεασουν θετικα στην επιπλεον ορμονικη διεγερση .Μην μπερδευεις την επιπλεον διεγερση με την απλη ορμονικη υγεια που βοηθα και η βιτ Ε .Ουτε εκεινη πυρωνει αλλα βοηθα πουλια με χαμηλες ορμονες να ερθουν στα ΙΣΑ τους ... οχι να υπερδιεγερθουν 

τα ειπαμε και στο καινουργιο thread για την αναπαραγωγη του 2014 ,καλη συνεχεια Χαρη να πανε ολα καλα !!!!

----------


## xarhs

για την γυρη , δεν διαφωνω για τις καταπληκτικες ιδιοτητες της. ειμαι πολυ φαν της γυρης , και συντομα θα βγαλω και δικη μου.

αλλα αυτα που παρεθεσα δημητρη τα θεωρεις αναξιοπιστα?

οτι το αυγο ''πυρωνει'' τους ανθρωπους?

δεν ειναι κατι που λεω εγω , αλλα κατι που εγραψαν επισημες ιστοσελιδες.

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ για την αργινινη σου διευκρινισα και το αναφερει και εκει οτι δεν διεγειρει καμμια ορμονη ,αλλα λυνει προβληματα στυσης ,λογω οτι  αυξανει την αιματωση στη γεννητικη περιοχη 

για την αυξηση της stamina που αναφερει ,μια σελιδα που ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι καμμια επιστημονικη αλλα ισως αναπαραγαγει με ημιμαθεια οτι διαβασε καποιος καπου αλλου 


http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livin...172700706.html

θα σου παραθεσω ακομα μια αντιστοιχη που διευκρινιζει οτι απλα μεσω των βιταμινων β5 και β6 που τα πουλια περνουν ετσι κι αλλιως και απο αλλες πηγες ,βοηθα την ορμονικη ισορροπια .δεν διεγειρει τις ορμονες .τα αρθρα που παραπεμπεις και παραπεμπω και γω ποιο κατω ,συστηνουν τροφες για να βοηθησουν την πεσμενη λιμπιντο και βοηθουν την γονιμοτητα .Δεν δημιουργουν λιμπιντο απο το πουθενα .Κανενας (το εχουμε πει τοσες φορες ... ) δεν αρνηθηκε τη θρεπτικη αξια του αυγου ,αλλα με την ιδια λογικη ,οπως θα δεις στα αρθρα αυτα ,αν δεν το εχεις ηδη δει ,θα πυρωναμε τα πουλια με μπανανες ....   (αν θες κατι επισημο επιστημονικο πχ για τη σχεση του αυγου με τις stamina και αν αυτο περιεχει κατι τετοιο ,πρεπει να ψαχνεις εδω  http://scholar.google.gr/scholar?hl=...+stamina&btnG=  ) 


http://antsonafarm.blogspot.gr/2012/...ncer-food.html


Eggs did not immediately increase sexual arousal, but the eggs are the main source of Vitamin B6 & B5 which helps improve the balance of hormones. Eggs are also able to reduce levels of stress and make the person feel relaxed.

----------


## xarhs

η πηγη αυτη που παρεθεσες δημητρη λεει το εξης...

Eggs did not  immediately increase sexual arousal, but the eggs are the main source of  Vitamin B6 & B5 which helps improve the balance of hormones. Eggs  are also able to reduce levels of stress and make the person feel  relaxed. 

λεει οτι τα αυγα δεν αυξανουν την ερωτικη διεγερση αμεσα  , αλλα τα αυγα ειναι  η κυρια πηγη για την διατηρηση της ισσοροπιας των ορμονων.  Επισης γραφει οτι μειωνει το στρεσσ , κατι που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για την ερωτικη διεγερση.

αυτο λεει η συγκεκριμενη πηγη.

Δηλαδη ουσιαστικα το συγγεκριμενο σιτε θελει να πει οτι το ''πυρωμα'' γινεται εμεσα και οχι αμεσα.

εμας το αποτελεσμα μας ενδιαφερει.

το οτι βοηθαει στην σωστη ισσοροπια των ορμονων δεν ειναι κατι που ουσιαστικα στο τελος ''πυρωνει'' τα πουλια?

δεν νομιζω αυτα που παρεθεσα να ειναι αναμεταδωση απο ημιμαθεια , γιατι με αυτον τον τροπο βγαινουν ακυρα πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## jk21

αυτα που γραφει το συγκεκριμενο site ειναι ημιμαθεια Χαρη .Αυτα χαρακτηρισα ως ημιμαθεια .Εσυ ειδες ενα τιτλο και δικαιολογημενα τον μετεφερες .αλλο να μεταφερεις ενα σχολιο και αλλο να ανεβαζει καποιος αρθρα δινοντας λαθος τιτλους .Σου εξηγησα πριν και σου ξαναεξηγω .Αλλο να διεγειρεις ορμονικα κατι και αλλο να δινεις τα απαραιτητα για να εχει ορμονικη ισορροπια ωστε να διεγερθει οταν υπαρχουν οι συνθηκες .Με λιγα λογια το φως και η αυξηση του διεγειρει το ορμονικο συστημα .Για να μπορει ομως ΟΤΑΝ το φως δημιουργησει αυτη τη διεγερση ,να εκρινει ορμονες ,πρεπει να υπαρχει και υγεια και σωστη διατροφη που να εξασφαλιζει εν μερει την υγεια και την ορμονικη ισορροπια κατα συνεπεια .Αυτο το κανει και το αυγο και αλλες τροφες .Αν η υπαρξη στη διατροφη των Β5 και Β6 στη διατροφη ,σημαινε απαραιτητα πυρωμα ,τοτε θα ηταν πυρωμενα ολο το χρονο ,γιατι οι βιταμινες Β για ενα υγειη οργανισμο παρεχονται και πρεπει να παρεχονται καθε μερα σε επαρκεια .Ειναι υδατοδιαλυτες και δεν αποθηκευονται .Η περισσεια τους απλα αποβαλεται με τα ουρα ...

ηδη εγραψα περισσοτερα απο οσο θα ηθελα ,οταν πιο πανω αποφασισα να σχολιασω .πιστευω να βοηθησα ,αν του χρονου θελησεις να προσπαθησεις να εχεις υπο ελεγχο και να καθυστερησεις κανενα 20ημερο τις γεννες ,ωστε να ερθεις στις ημερομηνιες που ετσι και αλλιως γινονται οι αναπαραγωγες σε κλειστες εκτροφες των οργανωμενων εκτροφεων ,που ξεκινουν νωρις για να εχουν τα πουλια ετοιμα στους διαγωνισμους .αν οχι ,μπορεις να συνεχισεις και οπως εσυ επιλεγεις .δικη σου ειναι η επιλογη 

θα κρατησω την κοινη πιστη μας στην μεγαλη αξια του αγνου αυγου ,εναντι των αφυδατωμενων επεξεργασμενων των ετοιμων σκευασματων .Που μπορει να μην εχουν να ζηλεψουν σε τιποτα απο την πρωτεινη του αγνου αυγου (η πρωτεινη δεν χανεται με την αφυδατωση ) αλλα εχουν να ζηλεψουν την αταγγιστη βιταμινη Α που περιεχει και αλλες πολλες θρεπτικες ουσιες που αλλοιωνονται με την σκληρη επεξεργασια της αφυδατωσης .Οπως και το οτι τα αυγα που ταιζουμε εμεις ειναι ποιοτητας Α για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση ,ενω της βιομηχανιας ειναι το λιγοτερο Β για χρηση στη ζαχαροπλαστικη ενω στις ζωοτροφες επιτρεπονται και χειροτερης ποιοτητας .Εσενα τα δικα σου μπορει να νοιωθεις και να βλεπεις  οτι τα πυρωνει ,εμενα τα δικα μου μπορει να νοιωθω ,αλλα βλεπω επισης οτι δεν τα πυρωνει και ας δινω αυγοτροφη δικια μου καθε μερα ...  και οι δυο αληθεια νομιζουμε οτι λεμε ...

----------


## xarhs

Δημητρη Ξερεις ποσο σε εκτιμω , και ξερεις δεν επιμενω ευκολα σε καποιο θεμα τοσο πολυ

με γνωριζεις τοσο καιρο και ξερεις το λεω επειδη πραγματικα το πιστευω

αν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα και ειμασταν κοντα  να τα δεις στην πραξη ολα αυτα που σου λεω θα καταλαβαινες τι θελω να πω μεσα απο ολα αυτα τα ποστ.

μονο αν καποιος ερθει και τα δει θα με πιστεψει......

βοηθησες δημητρη , και καθε συζητηση χαμενη δεν παει.

εγω καταρχην τωρα τα δυο ζευγαρια τα εβαλα σε εσωτερικο χωρο.......  και ξεκινησε διαδικασια γνωριμιας.

ευελπιστω να τα παρω στο βολο , γιατι αν δεν τα παρω δεν θα δω πουλια φετος

----------


## ninos

Η αύξηση της μέρας, η πλούσια διατροφή (π.χ αυγο) και η θερμοκρασία, ειναι αυτά που ωθούν τα πουλιά στο να αναπαραχθούν. Η ιδανική εποχή που προσφέρει αυτά τα 3, (φως, διατροφή, θερμοκρασία), είναι η άνοιξη. 

Εάν τα πουλιά ήταν έξω στους 8 με 10 βαθμούς και να βραδιάζει από της 17:00, πιστεύεις ότι θα ζευγαρωναν τα πουλιά με το αυγό ? Όχι φυσικά. 

Το αυγό είναι απλά ο συνδιαστικος παράγοντας (δηλαδή αυτός της πλούσιας διατροφής). Πλούσια διατροφή θα μπορούσε να ήταν και κάτι άλλο,αλλά δίνουμε το αυγό λόγο των θρεπτικών συστατικών του. 
Εάν απουσιάζουν οι άλλοι 2 παράγοντες (φώς,θερμοκρασία), όσες καρτέλες αυγά και να δώσουμε, το πουλί δεν θα πυρωσει.

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη.

----------

